#ubuntustudio 2010-06-28
<mence45> could someone spair me a moments advice ?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> whats up?
<mence45> i just installed studio from the disk but its auto configure was to install without the graphics packages is there a way i can confugure synaptic to find packages off the dvd ?
<holstein> yes
<holstein> while im looking
<holstein> try
<holstein> putting the DVD in
<holstein> and see if your automagically asked if you would like to use it as a repo
<mence45> nope no auto ask
<holstein> go to
<holstein> system > administration > softare sources
<holstein> OR
<holstein> in synaptic
<holstein> under settings
<holstein> repositories should get you to the same place
<holstein> the tab labeled 'ubuntu software'
<holstein> which should be opened first thing
<holstein> you should see at the botton
<holstein> bottom*
<mence45> ok there and the disk is checked
<holstein> installable from CD-ROM
<holstein> OK
<holstein> and the disc is in?
<holstein> did you hit 'reload' ?
<mence45> yep
<mence45> but it still wont work lol
<holstein> that *should* do it
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> this is lucid right?
<holstein> 10.04
<mence45> mhhmm
<holstein> using the ubuntu studio DVD ?
<mence45> yep
<holstein> let me send you too #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and i'll fire up my box and see if i can figure something out
<holstein> my ubuntustudio box
<holstein> yeah, if sudo apt-cdrom add is working
<holstein> thats the way to go
<holstein> i only have a maverick DVD handy on a maverick install
<holstein> and i couldnt get it to work through synaptic either
<holstein> are you able to find what you need?
<mence45> yeah the packages disply
<GillesM> hi how to migrate from ubuntu 10.04 to ubunutustudio 10.04 ?
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-29
<hagisbasheruk> whats these xrun messages im am getting?
<hagisbasheruk> first timejackd user
<hagisbasheruk> join #jackd
<hagisbasheruk> lol
<holstein> hey hagisbasheruk
<holstein> you can try #jack or #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> you probably just need to relax your jack settings in qjackctl
<holstein> you can try unchecking the realtime checkbox
<holstein> and installing the realtime kernel
<hagisbasheruk> ok
 * holstein gotta run out for a bit
<hagisbasheruk> alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 0.057 msecs
<holstein> if you install the realtime kernel
<hagisbasheruk> don't seem too bad
<hagisbasheruk> got rt
<holstein> OK
<holstein> what ms setting in qjack?
<hagisbasheruk> let me see
<holstein> with an internal sound card
<holstein> ANYWHERE near 10ms is really pretty good
<holstein> 20ms would maybe be tolerable
<holstein> i would set it up at around 60 or so
<holstein> and test that
<holstein> then you'll know if its hardware related
<hagisbasheruk> okay
<holstein> unless your trying to do something real-time
<holstein> like softsynths
<holstein> or realtime effects processing on a live signal
<holstein> you really dont need crazy low latency
<holstein> and sub 10ms is usually acceptable
<holstein> anyways
<hagisbasheruk> ahh okay
 * holstein bbl :)
<hagisbasheruk> average is 4.6 ms
<hagisbasheruk> max is13
<hagisbasheruk>  min is 0.0024
<hagisbasheruk> so seems okay gimmie a shout whenyour back holstein
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-30
<fbxxkl> Hi everyone.  I hope someone is here. I am having trouble getting it to format my SATA Raid0 for install
<fbxxkl> or I should say partition my disks
<airdem> hello
<unodelchat> hi
<airdem> i have installed latest ubuntustudio
<airdem> and then it asked me to install nvidia drivers
<airdem> after reboot x was not working anymore telling me "nvidia" was not found and i had to use the generic xorg.conf
<unodelchat> I have problems with downloading the ISO
<airdem> i installed nvidia-current
<airdem> what iso?
<unodelchat> is that the file is too big
<unodelchat> I have problems with firefox
<airdem> are you on linux?
<unodelchat> I have problems with flashget
<unodelchat> I now use windows
<airdem> what is the problem?
<unodelchat> download when the 99% in flashget
<unodelchat> sometimes firefox terminates the download when it is finished
<airdem> do you have enough space?
<unodelchat> yes
<airdem> are you used to command prompt? (console)
<airdem> you could use wget for windows to download the iso
<airdem> http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm
<unodelchat> thanks
<holstein> unodelchat: you can get the CD iso
<holstein> the live image
<holstein> and add whatever ubuntustudio packages to it
<holstein> after installing
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-01
<fbxxkl_> Hi everyone.  Trying to set up my wireless card but its a bit confusing
<fbxxkl_> anyone have experience with this?
<jussi> fbxxkl_: tell us more about what you have done, which wireless card etc and we can see if we can help you.
<fbxxkl_> Ok.  I installed Ubuntu-Studio 10.4
<fbxxkl_> I have a ralink wireless card.  and when I checked in terminal to see if it was installed it showed up with drivers
<fbxxkl_> So i go to System -> Administration -> network and I see wlan0
<fbxxkl_> network tools*
<fbxxkl_> But I have no options to connect to my wireless network right now
<fbxxkl_> and I put the icon in my panel for usage like that and it doesn't show the wireless card it only shows lo and eth0
<fbxxkl_> "Network controller" "RaLink" "RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI" "RaLink" "Device 2561"
<jussi> ok, are you familiar with the terminal at all?
<jussi> is it listed when you do:  ifconfig
<jussi> ?
<jussi> and do you have wired networking where you are at the moment
<jussi> fbxxkl_: ^^
<fbxxkl_> Ill check
<fbxxkl_> yess
<fbxxkl_> I am connected via wired
<fbxxkl_> at the moment but its a big yellow cord going through my living room which is why I am trying to switch to my wireless card.
<fbxxkl_> And to clarify I have used my wireless card with regular ubuntu 9.10/10.4 before
<fbxxkl_> So I know it "Should" work
<fbxxkl_> ok I did if config
<fbxxkl_> ifconfig* and it does not show up there
<fbxxkl_> I get my loopback and my standard ethernet
<fbxxkl_> ok i did ifconfig -a and it shows up
<fbxxkl_> jussi: ^^
<jussi> ok
<jussi> do you have networkmanager-gnome installed?
<jussi> !infor networkmanager-gnome
<jussi> !info networkmanager-gnome
<ubottu> Package networkmanager-gnome does not exist in lucid
<jussi> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 461 kB, installed size 4832 kB
<fbxxkl_> hmm
<fbxxkl_> good question
<fbxxkl_> I don't think i do.  Isn't that something that should come standard??
<fbxxkl_> Ok I am installing it.  I assume that should resolve any gui issues I have connected my wireless device
<jussi> no, its not installed in ubuntustudio by default as it can affect latency (so best to turn it off if you are doing stuff with jack)
<jussi> hopefully...
<jussi> you may need to start it with alt+f2 -> nm-applet
<fbxxkl_> what is jack?  I am new to ubuntu-studio mostly used mac's/and windows pc's in the past
<jussi> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26 (lucid), package size 148 kB, installed size 668 kB
<jussi> no...
<jussi> !find jack
<ubottu> Found: libjack-dev, libjack0, pulseaudio-module-jack, pulseaudio-module-jack-dbg, alsaplayer-jack (and 23 others)
<jussi> hang on
<fbxxkl_> heh lot of jack's :P
<jussi> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 101 kB, installed size 536 kB
<jussi> :)
<fbxxkl_> interesting.
<AutoStatic> It's a sound daemon
<AutoStatic> Like PulseAudio
<fbxxkl_> Ah
<fbxxkl_> Yea the whole sound thing on Ubuntu really confuses me like alsa and oss
<fbxxkl_> well linux in general I haven't quite grasped that yet
<jussi> sound in ubuntu is very confusing :P
<AutoStatic> ALSA and OSS are driver stacks
<jussi> anyway, Im of fhome!
<jussi> laters all
<fbxxkl_> thanks for all your help jussi
<AutoStatic> PulseAudio and JACK sit on top of that
<jussi> no probs
<fbxxkl_> so the sound daemon is what controls the driver stacks?
<AutoStatic> When it comes to mixing yes
<AutoStatic> But this is specifically the case for PulseAudio
<fbxxkl_> So what would an equivelent be in say Windows or OSX?
<fbxxkl_> if there is one
<AutoStatic> Basically a sound daemons allows for multiple apps to play sound simultanuously
<fbxxkl_> Ah ok
<AutoStatic> JACK=ASIO+Rewire
<AutoStatic> PulseAudio is like the 'consumer' daemon
<fbxxkl_> could you say its the 'default' or 'generic' daemon?
<AutoStatic> Yes, PulseAudio is the default in Ubuntu
<fbxxkl_> ah ok
<AutoStatic> Because it's better suited for desktop use
<fbxxkl_> ps. this is why i love linux/ubuntu users because getting this out of some people for another OS would be like pulling teeth but everyone who works with linux/ubuntu is so helpful
<AutoStatic> :)
<fbxxkl_> ok I installed some updates brb while i restart
<fbxxkl> Well that stinks now I got an error with my video card when I restarted
<unodelchat> Hola
<rlameiro> ubottu: hola
<rlameiro> unodelchat:hola
<unodelchat> you speak spanish ?
<rlameiro> yes
<unodelchat> que lastima que mi targeta de sonido no funcione en linux
<rlameiro> que tarjeta es?
<unodelchat> creamware
<rlameiro> huh?
<rlameiro> never ear of that
<unodelchat> sabes algo de Ndiswrapper ?
<rlameiro> no
<unodelchat> Ndiswrapper es solo para drivers de wifi ?
<rlameiro> pero me parece que es mas para wifi
<unodelchat> es posible que como no conocen el resto de marcas de targetas de sonido se piensen que lo unico que faltan drivers son los de wifi
<unodelchat> Ndiswrapper can be a solution for those not compatible sound card ?
<unodelchat> help
<rlameiro> unodelchat: i dont think so, because it needs to integrate with alsa
<rlameiro> is it external usb?
<unodelchat> <rlameiro> which sound card you have ?
<unodelchat> is PCI
<rlameiro> well, then even worse
<rlameiro> but you should try it
<unodelchat>  <rlameiro> which sound card you have ?
<rlameiro> i have 3 actually
<rlameiro> a ua-4fx, FA-101 and the onboard crappy and bad intel hda onboard
<rlameiro> ua-4fx is a usb one, the fa-101 is firewire
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-02
<stefan__> hello
<erdem> hi
<erdem> i am unable to get nvidia drivers running
<erdem> installed he nvidia-current pkg but after doing nvidia-xconfig Xorg wont start anymore
<erdem> saying smth like nvidia driver not found
<fbxxkl> erdem I actually had a lot of trouble with this yesterday.  my nvidia drivers kept crashing on startup.  Unfortuntately I have no resolution, i just decided to install proper 10.04
<holstein> hyey fbxxkl
<holstein> how is it going?
<holstein> with the generic install
<fbxxkl> Fine for now.  I was having a lot of issues with Ubuntu-Studio
<holstein> sorry to hear that
<fbxxkl> So I just wrote down a lot of the applications so I can try it out that way.
<fbxxkl> Ya my biggest issue was with my wireless and my graphics card
<holstein> and your graphics card is cool now?
<fbxxkl> yea with desktop 10.04 its running great along with wireless
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> i can assume why the wireless works
<holstein> but the video should be the same
<fbxxkl> yea I was getting xorg crashing and stuff when I would start up
<fbxxkl> I would also get a ton of clipping and erroneous video errors all of the screen
<holstein> did you report @ LP ?
<fbxxkl> no, I couldn't report at the time cause i had no net
<fbxxkl> heh
<holstein> hmmm
<fbxxkl> I tried a bunch of the error solutions
<fbxxkl> but nothing would fix it so I started up in low graphics mode
<holstein> you could just do a vague report that has your graphics card info
<holstein> that might be enough
<fbxxkl> where would I do that. I would love to contribute
<holstein> i would try here https://launchpad.net/ubuntustudio
<holstein> let me know if it doesnt work out
 * holstein BBL
<fbxxkl> ok later
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-03
<zus> holstein,  ya there?
<holstein> hey zus
<holstein> i was about to run out
<zus> holstein,  :)
<holstein> i saw you pinged me :)
<holstein> whats up?
<zus> i found a video
<holstein> AH
<zus> on  hooking an amp and guitar to the pc
<zus> just as i thought....
<holstein> nice
<holstein> did you try it yet?
<zus> no im not at home
<zus> im at my best mates. my home away from home
<holstein> let me know how it goes
<zus> i came on to ask around if there is a ppa for like huludesktop for linux or such..
<holstein> hmmm
<zus> i sure will, i just got home from the pub
<holstein> i just installed the .deb from the site
<holstein> for hulu
<zus> i seen a vid  youtube saying ti was cool, not informitive beyond that lol
<holstein> i havnet noticed a PPA that has it in there
<zus> never used it b4
<holstein> hulu?
<holstein> the 'app' or whatever
<zus> aye
<holstein> i liked it
<holstein> its cool they wrote a linux version too
<zus> no hulu in general i know its like tv shows but never been on it
<holstein> worked well for me
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah, its cool
<holstein> and the desktop app is just that much nicer
<zus> might can watch the terminator series 2 then
<zus> love summer glau
<holstein> it ran great on my EEEpc 900 even
<holstein> i had to mess with the quality setting a bit
<zus> i also grabbed skype too im waiting on a day to walmart to buy a headset & mic.
<holstein> cool
<zus> now to make friends and put all this social networking crap to use  hahaha
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> well, i gotta try and sleep for a bit
<holstein> i got an early rehersal tomorrow
<zus> aye im trying to wind down myself
<holstein> early for me at least ;)
<holstein> laterz
<zus> few pints of newcastle only to sit b4 bed,
<zus> nighterz
<zus> rest easy.
<Traveler2> word
<subaubu> i've recently tried to update to ubuntu studio...but i don't think it installed properly
<Traveler5> i recently tried to upgrade 10.4 ubuntu to ubuntu studio...i don't think it installed properly...
<subaubuntu> ^^
#ubuntustudio 2010-07-04
<steven__> what do i need to download to make rap beats
<steven__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<steven__> help me
<tucemiux> steven__, you want to create rap beats?
<tucemiux> as in just a drum set?
<tucemiux>  /join ##windows
<Scots_Don> I've finally got Ubuntu Studio almost-fully-functional. There is one real painful thing about it.... How do I get multiple sound cards always assigned the same card number?
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-27
<vlt> Hello. I'm looking for a (gui) program that can playback music files, does (editable) cross-fade when I skip to the next track and can trigger shell commands (to show slides of an OpenOffice presentation) at certain music positions. Any idea?
<vlt> ... or CLI
<vlt> (maybe something like moc)
<holstein> wow... not sure about triggering shell commands
<holstein> you might just want to start from scratch
<holstein> or, have some shell scripts that play the file, and trigger the slides
<vlt> If it doesn't have to be an OpenOffice presentation but any kind of images ... What would you take for this task?
<holstein> me personally??
<vlt> You studio guys ;-)
<holstein> i would just click on the damn thing when i want the slide to move ;)
<holstein> vlt: maybe try #ubuntu-beginners or #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> maybe a graphics channel... thats a pretty specific need, and im pretty sure theres nothing already around for that
<holstein> totally do-able though
<vlt> All I have is a foot pedal to trigger the next track. I need crossfades and slides matching the audio (maybe from an OopenOffice presentation triggered by xdotool shell commands)
<holstein> the way most folks do that is to just go ahead and make a final product
<vlt> holstein: Ok, if there's nothing out of the boy I could use I'll try to do some moc output parsing and shell command magic ...
<holstein> especially if its something that is static, and doesnt *need* to change each time
<holstein> just make a video project out of the whole thing
<vlt> holstein: Yes, it's quite static. What would a "final product" look like then?
<holstein> vlt: the final product would look however you want it to
<vlt> holstein: Aah, ok, a whole video, I see.
<holstein> it would just be something you would hit play on
<holstein> instead of something that rolls along triggering
<holstein> could be a video
<holstein> could be a flash project
<holstein> could be anything really
<vlt> But I still need the crossfades :-(   hmmmmm
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you do that while you are editing
<holstein> thats the easyiest part
<holstein> you can do crossfades in *any* DAW
<vlt> holstein: The crossfades are the only parts that aren't static.
<holstein> yeah... not sure then
<holstein> i think most folks just have a final product that is static
<vlt> holstein: Ok, thank you. I'll try to find a solution.
<holstein> if thats not the case... im not sure
<holstein> maybe one of the presentation suites?
<holstein> dont we have that?
<holstein> you cant do that in openoffice?
<holstein> have an audio file loop til the next slide??
<Philzli> Hi
<holstein> hey Philzli
<Philzli> is there a way to install ubuntu from a usb stick? Maybe using dd? I am not on Ubuntu
<Philzli> *studio*
<holstein> sure...
<holstein> Philzli: the easy way, and the way i preffer is to use the normal ubuntu live CD
<holstein> with unetbootin
<holstein> and add whatever software i want from studio, or convert it to studio with...
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> also... there is..
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> ^^ a bug you should add yourself to, with a few suggestions on how to install ubuntustudio from USB
<holstein> Philzli: the very latest daily images are hybrid
<holstein> at least, i think that has already happened
<holstein> if not, its planned for this cycle
<Philzli> You mean i can dd them?
<holstein> the normal ubuntu live CD images will be hybrid
<holstein> Philzli: yup
<holstein> BUT, again, thats the daily alpha images
<holstein> 11.10
<Philzli> I don't think that this is a good Ide
<Philzli> a
<holstein> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-11-10-ISOs-to-be-hybrid-CD-USB-images-1261923.html
<holstein> yeah.. that started on june 16th
<Philzli_> browser crashed
<Philzli_> are there no usb-images?
<holstein> Philzli_: well, the new ones are hybird
<holstein> but no
<holstein> you make USB media with the ubuntu tool
<holstein> OR with unetbootin *which i my preffered tool
<holstein> i mean, its ubuntu, so its all open and free... you can make whatever image you want anytime
<holstein> anyways.. i gotta run... see #opensourcemusicians if you need help :)
<Mr_D> hey
<holstein> Mr_D: o/
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-28
<static_music34> hey guys/gals I'm a really new user to both ubuntu and Studio, I just upgraded to Ubuntu Studio from a plain install of Natty, only problem I have right now is the color of the text in the task bar, its black on a grey background
<static_music34> I've tried using GNOME Color Chooser, but it hasn't changed anything
<static_music34> any help is appreciated
<philipballew> can you guys recommend a good dj program?
<holstein> philipballew: hey :)
<holstein> theres a few actually, but im not into DJ'ing, so i cant say...
<philipballew> holstein, hey!
<holstein> there idjc
<holstein> there is idjc **
<philipballew> me either. its for a friend who decided ubuntu studeo is better for his mac a few weeks ago
<holstein> mixxx is quite popular
<holstein> http://www.mixxx.org/download.php
<holstein> those are both in the repos
<holstein> ive used idjc to stream to my icecast server
<philipballew> so its streams music as well?
<philipballew> haha
<fornext> hi
<fornext> Ubuntustudio is nice, but I ask me, how to save an enviroment that is build with many different applications.
<msu320> Hello
<holstein> msu320: o/
<msu320> I've been getting some odd errors trying to install ubuntu studio 11.04 from a usb stick- syslog says: "Depends (multiple items) But is not installable." anyone encounter this before?
<holstein> msu320: if you would, add yourself to this bug
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> there are a couple suggestions there too, however, i say...
<holstein> go download http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ or http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<holstein> and just install what you want from the ubuntustudio metapackages, or do a full conversion following
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<msu320> I understand the install works from a burned dvd correctly though?
<holstein> msu320: maybe
<holstein> those task selections??
<holstein> like 'audio whatever' and 'video editing'??
<holstein> you know the step that im talking about?
<holstein> ive had errors there that when i have *none* of the tasks selected, the installer completes without error
<holstein> then, i end up with basically just ubuntu with the ubuntustudio theme
<holstein> thats why i usually just use the normal LIVE cd these days, and im lobbying to get ubuntustudio over to a live style installer
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695892 in Ubuntu Studio "no live CD for ubuntustudio" [Wishlist,New]
<holstein> msu320: if you have the time, try selecting no tasks with the ubuntustudio iso, and see if the installer completes without error, and let me know...
<msu320> I've tried that- same error.
<msu320> it's failing on ubuntustudio-desktop
<holstein> hmmm... then thats not the error ive seen
<holstein> i say, get the live cd, and convert
<holstein> could be a bad iso download or a bad disc i suppose
<holstein> bad virtual disc
<msu320> hmm- I tend to forgot to check the md5 >.>
<holstein> msu320: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/11.04/release/
<holstein> is that where you got it??
<msu320> wait- by iso you mean burned? i haven't burned a disk
<holstein> is this the 32 or 64 bit??
<holstein> msu320: yeah, thats why i qualified my statement with 'virtual disc'
<holstein> the fake DVD you made on the USB stick
<holstein> msu320: 32 or 64 ??
<msu320> 32
<holstein> well... it'll take a while for me to DL that image and test on my end
<msu320> I understand that ^^
<vlt> Hello. I'm looking for a CLI audio player that can do crossfades between audio files. Any idea?
<vlt> I tried moc which looks very fine but I don't find any crossfade options.
<holstein> vlt: ask over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> im not sure if mp3blaster does crossfading
<msu320>   /msg NickServ identify gurgle
<msu320> \msg NickServ identify gurgle
<holstein> ouch :/
<vlt> Has anyone here used liquidsoap and could answer some basic questions?
<holstein> vlt: i would say, see if that project has a channel.. or a mailing list
<holstein> the ubuntustudio mailing list is actually quite active as well
<vlt> holstein: Thanks.
<holstein> vlt: its nice to have some activity in this channel though :)
<vlt> My first question would have been: When I start it with 'out(playlist("list.pls"))' why on earth doesn't it start with the very first audio file?
<holstein> maybe its idea of what is first is not yours
<holstein> is it alphabetical?
<holstein> is it my size?
<holstein> is it random
<holstein> we dont know
<vlt> The answer: You have to playlist("list.pls",mode="normal"), because the default value for mode is "randomize" ... mog
<vlt> s/mog/omg
<holstein> AH...
<vlt> liquidsoap, btw, looks VERY interesting :)
<vlt> Wow, I just connected (via telnet) to a running liquidsoap instance playing my files ...
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-29
<axscode> i am currently using ubuntu, what should be done to convert it to ubuntustudio?
<holstein> axscode: hey
<holstein> *if* you want to convert, check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> peronsally, i suggest opening a package manager, like synaptic, and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> read about the pacakges
<holstein> and *dont* get the ones that deal with the theme
<holstein> then, you wont have your desktop changed up on you
<holstein> you dont have to install any of the metas
<holstein> for example, if you want to do audio recording, you can do one of 2 things
<holstein> you can just install what you want, like ardour and jack and whatever else
<holstein> OR, you can install ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> IF you get ubuntustudio-desktop, that will really change your environment
<holstein> and if you want that, go for it, but its not necessary to take advantage of the software that ubuntustudio uses
<axscode> actually im using ubuntustudio, but during installation, i didnot install the suggested packages for videos/audios/graphics and realized after that i need to have those
<orngjce223> yeah, then you can install ubuntustudio-audio/ubuntustudio-audio-plugins/whatever
<orngjce223> It takes a while to load obviously but they're all cool
<axscode> ok where can i see these lists?
<axscode> Ubuntu Software Center?
<axscode> because i found nothing in group of studio
<holstein> axscode: i havent tried the software center
<holstein> but, in synaptic it works
<holstein> and also
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<axscode> synaptic = apt?
<holstein> axscode: not really... go for synaptic at first :)
<axscode> syrry where is that.
<holstein> system - administration
<holstein> OR, you can hit alt+F2
<holstein> and type in synaptic
<holstein> actually... that wont work..
<holstein> you need sudo synaptic
<holstein> just do system - administration - synatpic :)
<axscode> ah ok ok
<xuco> hi!
<xuco> any spanish here?
<xuco> i'm searching for papers for this event -> http://gpul.org/?q=es/node/227
<xuco> anyone interested?
<xuco> thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-30
<ryjyd> right, so I don't know jack about jack, but I do know that if you can't get a server to run, you can't connect a client to it... ubuntu studio comes pre-jacked, does it not?
<holstein> ryjyd: jack should be installed by default
<holstein> its part of the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage too
<holstein> *if* you are running normal buntu, or any or the other variants... sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> anyways.. whats the issue?
<holstein> either its in the menu, or its no?
<holstein> not*
<holstein> ryjyd: are you trying to use JACK with an internal sound card?
<ryjyd> holstein: well, most of it is there, but when running qjackctl, it's trying to attach to my midi controller?!... that has no speakers on it...
<ryjyd> it should be trying to connect to an m-audio fast track usb... thingy...
<holstein> actually, alsa is what is probably communicating with your midi hardware
<holstein> ....anyways
<holstein> ryjyd: if you would, unplug the maudio, and whatever else
<holstein> close everything, and open a terminal
<ryjyd> I am able to output via audacious to the m-audio unit (yeah, figured alsa was the rogue of the bunch... jealous of pulseaudio, prob...)
<ryjyd> all but usb mouse is unplugged... term up
<holstein> cool
<holstein> run
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> and click on 'setup'
<holstein> driver should be 'alsa'
<holstein> you should see sample rate
<holstein> set that to 441000
<holstein> there are 2 settings that we tweak
<holstein> when you here folks talk about latency
<ryjyd> still with ya
<ryjyd> know about latency, yup
<holstein> those are frames/period and periods/buffer
<holstein> for now
<holstein> set frames/period to 512
<holstein> and periods/buffer to 3
<holstein> then, save or hit OK
<ryjyd> k
<holstein> and get back out to the main window
<holstein> hit 'start'
<holstein> it should just start, and not throw any errors
<holstein> is that true?
<ryjyd> it is not...
<holstein> what are the errors?
<ryjyd> let me plug in the maudio... that's my "sound card" for now... 1 sec and i will retry
<holstein> ryjyd: i think folks find it helpful to disable the internal card in te bios, if thats an option
<holstein> ryjyd: when you get that plugged
<holstein> go back to 'setup'
<ryjyd> might be, might not... never had to try it until now...
<holstein> you'll see 'interface'
<holstein> hw:0 or something like that
<holstein> there are *2* drop down menus there
<holstein> one arrow pointing down
<holstein> and one pointing right
<holstein> you might actually see the maudio listed on the one pointing right
<holstein> if you do, select it, and lets save, and try starting again
<holstein> we *dont* want to run JACK as root (sudo) normally... this just helps us troubleshoot the hardware config without worrying with permissions
<ryjyd> passed you 10 miles back... I really need to get into the habit of looking at the screen and rtfm and all that if I'm going to get back into linux, I'll tell ya
<ryjyd> yup... it's def running now
<holstein> ryjyd: OK
<holstein> and thats utilizing the maudio correct?
<holstein> if so, *stop* jack
<holstein> close it
<holstein> and open it as your normal user, and make sure its starts and runs
<ryjyd> it "says" it is, but I haven't had the opportunity to test... I have a couple other similar options, which I would wager are channels "A" and "B"... hardware specific
<ryjyd> I can just run anything that makes noise and jack it into jack, right?
<holstein> ryjyd: yeah, lets assume all is well, and confirm as normal user
<holstein> then, we'll make some noise :)
<ryjyd> okay, did pretty much everything all over again, plus added a mic in, just in case for later...
<ryjyd> that's as a normal user
<holstein> OK
<ryjyd> and it is "running"
<holstein> what do you mean by 'added a mic in' ?
<holstein> anyways... what we do is on the jack control panel, open 'connect'
<holstein> then, open up something like yoshimi or zynaddsubfx
<holstein> yoshimi if you have it*
<holstein> you'll see yoshimi show up in JACK connect
<ryjyd> there are two optional inputs ID'd as maudio, and three maudio outs... play with and see if it works
<holstein> you connect the yoshimi outs on the left side to the main sound card outputs on the right
<holstein> that might be done by default
<holstein> then, you can go to yoshimi, and open the virtual keyboard from the menu, and make some sounds
<ryjyd> didn't work... trying a different output... I think i know what to fix... 1 sec
<holstein> yeah, its challenging to have a how to
<holstein> all hardware is different really
<ryjyd> agreed... nope, not getting it quite yet...
<holstein> there are guys with that hardware over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> im not sure what you mean by 'optional outputs'
<holstein> i would leave those other settings in 'setup' to the defaults
<ryjyd> optional, like "pick one of these"? a guy's gotta have options, right?
<holstein> you want all the inputs and outputs of your device to be useable by jack
<holstein> its not so much you pick one of the optional ones
<holstein> i have 8 inputs
<holstein> 10 actually
<holstein> but i use the 8 xlr inputs a lot
<holstein> all routed to ardour tracks
<ryjyd> and you can see them all in jack?
<holstein> right
<holstein> they are just all 10 there
<holstein> on both sides
<holstein> all 10 ins and outs
<holstein> that another reason why we want to use JACK
<ryjyd> hmm... I gotta be not knowing what I'm seeing...
<holstein> yeah, its something fiddly i bet
<holstein> take a screen shot if you want
<ryjyd> well, maybe a numbers game:
<holstein> maybe you're not in the 'audio' tabe
<holstein> tab*
<holstein> when you click on 'connect'
<holstein> that window that opens should have 3 tabs
<holstein> audio, midi, and alsa
<ryjyd> yeah, it's the audio tab... but check the weirdness out: if I say "hw:1", then I say "hw:1,1", what do I mean?
<holstein> you want to route the audio outs of the software yoshimi to the audio ins of your soundcards physical outs
<holstein> ryjyd: right, i say leave those default
<ryjyd> default points to the internal soundcard... that's how I got into this fun part
<holstein> not if you have the maudio chosen in the other drop down
<holstein> there are 2 dropdown menus there
<holstein> most folks just find the one
<holstein> you should be on maudio hw:0
<holstein> if i had to guess
<holstein> but, those can change
<ryjyd> nope... hw:1, and hw:2 is the internal sound card... wonder what happened to hw:0
<holstein> right
<holstein> but there is another drop down menu
<holstein> with actual text in it
<ryjyd> say... you don't suppose the midi controller was hw:0 do you?
<holstein> right beside that
<holstein> its got a > on it
<holstein> thats where you'll see the actual word 'maudio'
<holstein> when i use my maudio transit, i see it there
<holstein> 'maudio transit'
<holstein> ryjyd: what midi controller?
<holstein> you are talking about the onboard midi on the maudio right?
<holstein> thats running right now via alsa
<holstein> you can have jack stopped, and use the connect area of jack to make alsa midi connections
<holstein> so, no.. hw:0 was *not* the midi controller
<ryjyd> akai pro lpk25... a usb keyboard, as in piano, not typing
<holstein> if i were you... i would unplug *all* of that
<holstein> get jack running and making noise with the internal card
<ryjyd> maudio was all we were working with
<holstein> then, you'll have some experience making sounds
<ryjyd> just now, that is... had the lpk25 plugged in at first until you suggested otherwise
<holstein> i see
<holstein> still, i would say, get your feet wet with the internal card
<ryjyd> agreed... I just have a bad habit of plugging all my toys in at once
<ryjyd> (kids... sheesh)
<holstein> or, ask over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i know some folks have that device
<holstein> ryjyd: hehe
<ryjyd> listen... you've been a big help, a good reminder and gave me a great start... the rest is just foolin with it
<holstein> yeah, its just a lot to tweak all in one go
<holstein> you'll get it
<holstein> its fiddly at first
<ryjyd> btw, I plugged the lpk25 in just now... there's my hw:0
<holstein> lol
<ryjyd> figures...
<ryjyd> holstein, thanks very much again... I will try my hand in that room and see what plays out...
<holstein> sure... anytime
<holstein> hey
<holstein> ryjyd: im vaugely remembering someone saying that device needs 'force 16bit'
<holstein> thats a checkbox in 'setup'
<holstein> you can easily try it, and go back if you want
<hop> hi
<hop> everybody
<hop> i have linuxmint9(ubuntu10.04) i search a good way to install all package like ubuntu studio
<hop> to don't have problem server with jackd
<hop> please little help (code source terminal)
<hop> or a tutorial way
<orngjce223> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<orngjce223> Those instructions should work OK with linuxmint too
<orngjce223> I tried it before in a VM with mint9 so nothing should be totally off
<orngjce223> At least it doesn't blow up, not sure I can guarantee anything more but it /should/ be fine.
<orngjce223> Oh, already left
<orngjce223> :/
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-01
<orchata1> Hi guys, does ubuntu studio cd has vlc on it?
<orchata1> ubuntu-studio 10.10
<orngjce223> it has totem, so you need to install vlc yourself, if I recall correctly
<orchata1> OK. I don't have internet on the machine where I have to install it. I don't really actually cate which program I will use, I just need to make sure that I can play mp3, avi and mp4
<orchata1> The machine is running on Ubuntu 11.04  and I have a UbuntuStudio 10.10 CD
<orchata1> So is there anything from the ubuntu studio cd I can use to play mp3
<orngjce223> Not from the ubuntustudio cd
<orngjce223> I think in that case you should get a linux mint dvd or similar
<orngjce223> Because in all the ubuntu distros the mp3 etc. players are not included due to licensing issues
<orngjce223> Alternatively
<orngjce223> !info aptoncd
<orchata1> Ok
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.1build2 (natty), package size 211 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<orchata1> Thanks
<orngjce223> You can use aptoncd to bring your own packages
<orngjce223> If you really want
<orngjce223> It's kinda fiddly but it works fine
<orchata1> OK. Thanks, let me see what I can do with it
<orngjce223> Cool
<orngjce223> You could use the gstreamer-plugins-bad and gstreamer-plugins-ugly or just vlc and its dependencies, it's up to you
#ubuntustudio 2011-07-03
<dahlberg> hi all, having no sound from flash in firefox after fresh 11.04 install. anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-25
<klmmlk> hello
<klmmlk> is there any one ready to help me about jack issues on a fresh install of ubuntu studio 12.04 ?
<klmmlk> first, jack or pulse, can't let me listen any sound from the mic-in of my soundcard, and the sound level values showed in the mixer are stranges for mic-in...
<klmmlk> second, no output at all from jack... pulseaudio is ok, I can listen my mp3's with audacious or clementine, but nothing out from jack... the level meters of jamin or jackeq showthat it is producing sound, but nothing out...
<klmmlk> thank you for the help someone can bring to me ;)
<klmmlk> and sorry for my poor english, I'm french.
<klmmlk> alright... sorry for the speedy-questions-without reading FAQ. For the output problem, its ok, JACK now output correctly on the good interface (tweak right done with qjackctl
<klmmlk> I'll take a look for my input problem in same place... perhaps...
<klmmlk> right done. sorry for kidding.
<holstein> klmmlk: i would check alsamixer for the "mic-in"
<holstein> i would consider getting maybe an external USB device if you want to plug a mic into the computer
<holstein> it will simplify the workflow, be cleaner, and easier
<holstein> when troubleshooting JACK, i run "gksudo qjackctl"
<holstein> if i can get JACK running as root, then i know its likely a permissions issue
<holstein> then, when JACK is running as root, i stop and restart as normal user, and run something like audacios with an audio file
<holstein> OR VLC, or yoshimi... *something not using pulse
<klmmlk> yop holstein
<holstein> then, assuming i needed pulse and JACK, i would troubleshoot pulse into JACK
<holstein> if its dead in here, i would try #opensourcemusicians
<klmmlk> I have resolved my problems. it was a newby question and the FAQ answered it, it was a device selection probleme in jack, I was using my Nvidia HDMI by default, but want to use my Intel anolg soundboard
<klmmlk> Thank you for reply.
<holstein> klmmlk: anytime
<klmmlk> I am not familiar with english. what does mean the expression anytime in this context ?
<holstein> i am glad to help, "anytime" i can :)
<klmmlk> ahhh. thanks !
<klmmlk> I use jack from many years, and I know this issue, but toay I am tired certainly... my brain don't remember that I have already solved this kind of problems many many times without asking someone...
<klmmlk> sorry for idiots questions.
<holstein> klmmlk: its not obvious... i totally understand the confusion
<estebian> Hi
<estebian> I have some problems when try to render video from Kdenlive or Pitive, someone has the same problem?
<estebian> Ok
<estebian> Thanks!
<ailo> estebian: What sort of problems are you having?
<tristanStrange> hey all.what's the deal with audio from firefox?
<tristanStrange> does it not work out of box? I can see no connections for it jack.
<tristanStrange> I'm trying to play a flash video and am getting no audio
<len-dt> tristanStrange, flash will shoe up in jack as pulse
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-26
<esevece> Hi. I've recently installed Ubuntu Studio 12.04 but it didn't start Jack. I've found the solution:
<esevece> I've added my user to audio group.
<esevece> And renamed the file audio.conf.disabled (etc/security/limits.d) to audio.conf
<esevece> Logout and Login. Now Jack is working.
<esevece> Have someone access to the distribution for fix it?
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-27
<psc> hi everyone, i was finally able to install u-s 12.04 on my macbook pro. i had to remake the iso and also had to copy the files to an usb key (go figure)
<psc> anyway, pretty happy now! i was wondering, i never used the lady / gladish / patchage way for connecting my applications. i always used qjackctl patchbay, but now i am hesitating between gladish and qjackctl sessions: any recommandation.
<holstein> i use qjackctl
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians about the other workflows
<holstein> all i can say is that they are all "free" to try
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-28
<havane31> hi everybody
<havane31> i need some help with jack please
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-29
<astrodon> Anyone know what the deal is with low-latency kernel?
<astrodon> Will it keep up with the regular kernel updates?
<_raven> hi
<_raven> do you know about any jingle player/cartwall? which tool would be nice?
<_raven> anyone here?
<tyche> Sure, there's people here.  That doesn't necessarily mean that we know the answer to your question.
<_raven> tyche i just need any midi sampler, which i easily can drag sounds on and which plays theese sounds by midi keyboard or by function keys
<ailo> _raven: If you need a drum sampler, try hydrogen
<ailo> Then there's specimen, and petri-foo
<ailo> linux-sampler is a full fledged sampler, which you can get with one of the kxstudio PPA's
<ailo> I sometimes have problems with its' frontend, qsampler though
<ailo> I hear Rui, who coded qtractor and qjackctl is working on a simple sampler instrument too
<ailo> That should be worth the wait
<ailo> I'm working on a sampler for puredata, which I will publish sometime this summer
<_raven> ailo ok tnx for the hint
<lamalex> hey guys, anyone know if presonus firestudio works?
<MaynardWaters> hey guys, I was trying to work with python bindings for PortAudio, and I ran into some trouble
<MaynardWaters> http://pastebin.com/1wwpJrtF
<MaynardWaters> any help is welcomed
<MaynardWaters> brb
<MaynardWaters> figured it out, simple uninstall and reinstall appears to have worked.
<_eein> hello, does anyone have an m-audio 1010lt working under studio 12.04?
<_eein> im on  a live boot and not sure if i should just remove PA and use ALSA?
<len-dt> _eein, The m-audio envy24 cards should work just fine
<_eein> len-dt, it works but i dont see how to select outputs or inputs
<len-dt> _eein, I use the D66 and it worked for me
<len-dt> Use mudita24
<_eein> i was i see nothing in that to choose the default out for audio
<len-dt> It will give you a nice mixer app. You can select in/out with jack but pulse tends to just use the first two
<len-dt> Do you have internal sound as well?
<_eein> len-dt, which is what i dont want, i dont want the first two.  internal is diwsabled in BIOS
<_eein> also how would you pick which inputs record on?
<len-dt> If you start jack, pulse will show jack sink with all the outputs
<len-dt> to record use jack.
<len-dt> There is qjackctl in the audio production menu
<_eein> 19:50:21.274 D-BUS: JACK server could not be started. Sorry
<_eein> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<_eein> Cannot connect to server socket
<_eein> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<len-dt> When you start jack from there, you should be able to see all your inputs with the connect button
<len-dt> Have you tried clicking the start button anyway?
<_eein> yes thats the error
<len-dt> How have you got it set up?
<_eein> its at default setup
<len-dt> open the setup and at the interface click on the ">"
<len-dt> you should see one at least that says M-Audio
<_eein> yes hw:0 and hw:0,0 ice1712
<_eein> len-dt, switched interface from default to hw:0 still errors when starting
<_eein> Fri Jun 29 19:59:23 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio0 error : Cannot allocate memory[0m
<_eein> Fri Jun 29 19:59:23 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Audio device hw:0 cannot be acquired...[0m
<_eein> Fri Jun 29 19:59:23 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Cannot initialize driver[0m
<_eein> Fri Jun 29 19:59:23 2012: [1m[31mERROR: JackServer::Open() failed with -1[0m
<_eein> Fri Jun 29 19:59:23 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to open server[0m
<_eein> Fri Jun 29 19:59:25 2012: Saving settings to "/home/ubuntu-studio/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<len-dt> _eein, Hmm, I have never had that problem.. however, it may be help ful to turn it off in pulse.
<len-dt> At the top of the screen there is a little "speaker" icon
<len-dt> If you click on that and select sound settings, pavucontrol will open
<len-dt> The last tab on the right  should show your ice card and allow you to select off.
<_eein> yes in it
<len-dt> Then try again with jack.
<_eein> which tab? i got mute set as fallback
<_eein> and lock channels
<len-dt> The configuration tab
<_eein> ahh nm the drop down
<len-dt> Mine says ice1712
<len-dt> You can set the profile to "off"
<_eein> len-dt, same errors
<_eein> http://pastebin.com/sTm8LdxL
<len-dt> Ok, one more try that I can think of... open a terminal
<_eein> at one
<len-dt> I should have said quit qjackctl
<len-dt> then restart it as root: sudo qjackctl
<_eein> :-) doh yeah that works
<len-dt> Hmm thats bad.
<len-dt> It should not require root priv.
<len-dt> I have never had that on the live dvd.
<len-dt> did you create a new acount?
<_eein> no
<_eein> but ive been messing around, letme restart
<_eein> len-dt, ok brand new seup
<arges> hello. Is there an easy way to get the current XRUN count for jack via the command line?
<len-dt> _eein, your user should be in the audio group and the file /etc/security/limit.d/audio.conf should exist.
<_eein> cat: /etc/security/limit.d/audio.conf: No such file or directory
<len-dt> _eein, is it called audio.conf.disabled by chance?
<_eein> /etc/security/limits.d$ ls
<_eein> audio.conf
 * _eein shrugs well its there 
<len-dt> Does jack work this time?]
<_eein> yes
<len-dt> arges, there are a lot of jack_* utils. I don't know if one of them would help or not.
<arges> len-dt, yea i've been going through those
<len-dt> _eein,  I wonder what happened last time
<_eein> len-dt, but in the patchbay there are no devices to add
 * _eein shrugs 
<len-dt> arges, the only one I have used is jack_control.
<len-dt> _eein, Not patchbay
<len-dt> Conections
<_eein> ok in Connect there is nothing either except under MIDI
<_eein> err rather the ALSA tab
<len-dt> _eein, Then jack is not running yet
<_eein> ok i refreshed and it populated
<len-dt> _eein, click the triangle next to system]
<_eein> but its setup as a surround dound
<len-dt> You should see your inputs... not in pulse. Pulse thinks suround
<len-dt> If you start a recorder it should show up in jack
<_eein> http://imagebin.org/218911
<len-dt> Ya, that is just the pulse/jack bridge, it can safely be ignored
<len-dt> What program do you want to record with? Ustudio comes with audacity and ardour
<len-dt> _eein, if you want to get pulse out of the way you can do a "Disconnect all"
<_eein> ok i have my dj mixer outputing music and going into the 3/4 inputs on my card i opened audacity and pressed record and the progress bar is stuck at 0 and no signal
<len-dt> _eein, Do you see audacity on the jack audio connect pannel?
<len-dt> In audacity _eein you will need to go edit->preferences and change host to jack
<_eein> error while opening sound device please check the input device settings and the project sample rate
<_eein> len-dt,
<len-dt> When did you get that? Audacity will not open the input sound device till you hit record.
<_eein> http://imagebin.org/218912
<_eein> when i hit record i get that
<len-dt> Did you get that from jack or audacity?
<_eein> audacity
<len-dt> To set levels in audacity, I normally hit pause first then record.
<_eein> same error
<len-dt> I don't but then I am running the installed version not the live dvd.
<len-dt> Are you running from a dvd or a USB stick?
<_eein> usb
<len-dt> USB normally works better, that is how I did all my testing.
<_eein> is my playback and recording settigns for audacity suppose to be PulseAudio JACK sink or system?
<_eein> yeah i dont even buy optical media anymore
<len-dt> In the connect panel, audacity will show a portaudio
<len-dt> In may case it is already conected to capture 1 and 2
<len-dt> (under system)
<len-dt> I must have something plugged into chanel one because I see noise in the left channel of audacity.
<_eein> what connect panel?
 * len-dt finds a guitar plaugged in
<len-dt> The jack connect pannel
<ailo> lamalex: http://ffado.org/?q=devicesupport%2Flist&filter0=Presonus&filter1=&op2=OR
<ailo> lamalex: Some devices may work, even if they aren't listed. Partially, or otherwise
<ailo> lamalex: I recommend contacting the ffado devs, if you are unsure
<ailo> I mean, on their user mail list for instance
<_eein> len-dt, my JACK connect panel hasnt changed after opening audacity from the pic i linked
<ailo> lamalex: Ah, sorry. Looks like it says not supported :(
<ailo> lamalex: So, that would probably mean no
<lamalex> yah, i found that earlier- thanks though
<len-dt> It will only show if you are in record mode... which is not working for you :(
<_eein> what do you have set in devices for audacity
<ailo> lamalex: You already have that device?
<lamalex> no not yet
<lamalex> but i think after today's research im just going to ditch recording on linux and use logic pro.
<ailo> lamalex: I have a focusrite pro 40. Works really well.
<len-dt> _eein, where in audacity do you find devices?
<_eein> preferences
<ailo> lamalex: Oh yeah :)? Well, I'm sure you can do without it to some degree, but you'll probably miss all the fancy instruments
<len-dt> I just have system
<lamalex> ailo, hm?
<lamalex> my guitar is sort of platform agnostic :p
<ailo> lamalex: I mean, you can do recording and midi sequencing quite well on Linux based systems. You can even use vst plugins on some systems. But you won't be able to use software instruments like those available to Logic Pro
<len-dt> _eein, I have system on both record and playback
<ailo> Anyway, there's also the matter of what is free and not
<ailo> If that is an issue
<lamalex> ailo, yar, i'm just doing recording anyway. i dont have a lot of interest in midi sequencing and such
<_eein> len-dt, i got it to record without recording anything  see screenshot http://imagebin.org/218913
<ailo> lamalex: Then I recommend you try out Ardour. It works on Mac as well. It isn't as fancy looking as Logic Pro, but it's a real recording/mixing system. Soon to be released: Ardour 3.
<ailo> Ardour3 Beta is available
<lamalex> ailo, yah i own a copy of mixbus actually
<ailo> Aha. Yeah, I just got it myself earileri
<ailo> earlier..
<ailo> lamalex: So, what's stopping you from using Linux?
<len-dt> _eein, the only problem is that you are trying to record from pulse audio, you want to record from system
<lamalex> well i lost my board which i was using for its pres and then running the directs to a delta 1010 card into mixbux. this was fine, but i lost my board- so i'd need a new one or a digital interface
<ailo> lamalex: There's one usb device which seems to work really well..
<lamalex> yah but then you've got to worry about USB synchonicity and stuff
<lamalex> firewire is just better suited to handle audio data
<_eein> len-dt, ok i switched it back to system and relaunched audacity  see screenshot http://imagebin.org/218914
<ailo> lamalex: If you prefer firewire, you have more choices I would say
<lamalex> i mean the work arounds are ok but the other advantage to FW is daisychainging
<_eein> len-dt, still dont get any audio waveform in audacity
<lamalex> so when i need more pre's i can just daisy chain instead of having to get a who new usb card to keep my two interfaces off of the same IRQ and getting dropouts :P
 * lamalex wishes he could just afford 2" tape..
<_eein> len-dt, i have 3/4 input all the way up in envy24
<ailo> lamalex: daisychaining should work, if you sync the cards with spdif. I have got no other confirmation on having successful daisychaining
<ailo> lamalex: On Linux, I mean
<len-dt> _eein, maybe you should connect your port audio 34 to capture 3/4 too
<ailo> lamalex: That was a major reason for me choosing focusrite 40 Pro, so that I could expand it with ADAT, if nothing else worked
<len-dt> _eein, your picture shows port audio connected to 1 and 2
<ailo> lamalex: Firewire works really well on Linux, as long as you don't have hardware issues with irq's and stuff, which you already seem to be aware of.
<_eein> len-dt, yeah ok still no change
<len-dt> _eein, click on port audio in_3 and capture_1 then the disconnect button
<ailo> lamalex: Latecnies down to under 1ms within the system, if you're lucky
<len-dt> _eein, in mudta24 in monitor inputs do you see any level?
<_eein> len-dt, no
<_eein> len-dt, yeah i disconnected the 1/2 as well
<_eein> len-dt, http://imagebin.org/218915
<len-dt> _eein, mudita 24 in analogue volume are the adcs turned up?
<_eein> not sure why they say off
<_eein> doh i had 3/4 DAC not ADC on
 * _eein face palm
<len-dt> _eein, I learned that way too
<ailo> _eein: That's how I started out on Linux too :)
<ailo> _eein: With the same kind of device
<_eein> its a lesson in humility
<ailo> _eein: I explain a bit about this here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<_eein> thanks for all the help
<ailo> It's an  intro to audio on Ubuntu Studio
<len-dt> _eein, no problen
<_eein> len-dt, it doesnt look like there is a way to bond ADC 3/4 together is there in envy24?
<len-dt> Do you mean levels?
<ailo> _eein: Nope. You need to set them individually
<len-dt> _eein, they do have a number at the bottom so you can make them the same
<ailo> _eein: Select it and use your keyboard up and down keys to set it exactly
<_eein> yeah i have them set the same just was hoping i could bond them
<len-dt> _eein, once you have set them they are generally left at the same setting anyway.
<len-dt> _eein, unless you try recording with pulse... pulse may change them for you :(
<ailo> I don't think it can, can it?
<ailo> Only on some devices
<len-dt> Not sure about the ice, but it does with my HDA
<_eein> hmmm if i stop the recording and press again it switches the PortAudio in JACK conenctions
<ailo> Where the hardware and software level is the same
<_eein> so now the PortAudio is 5/6 then 7/8
<_eein> not really sure what PortAudio means in JACK Connections
<len-dt> _eein, That is audacity. I think most people use ardour for anything more complex than recording once.
<len-dt> _eein, portaudio is the interface library audacity uses to connect to jack
<_eein> yeah reading....but it also defaulted to Capture 1 & 2 how do i keep 3 & 4
<len-dt> _eein, so when recording the sound goes IF->alsa->jack->portaudio->audacity.
<ailo> _eein: Audacity uses some portaudio in it's own audio engine. Not related to jack
<ailo> No, the portaudio ports should be the Audacity inputs and outputs
<_eein> yeah but it defaults to the wrong inputs
<_eein> once i stop recording and record again the PortAudios match to Connect_1 and Connect_2
<ailo> _eein: You need to set up a patchbay profile
<_eein> rather Capture_1 Capture_2
<ailo> _eein: I assume you are using qjackctl
<_eein> yes
<ailo> _eein: Since Audacity is not being connected all the time, you need to have it running while you create the profile
<ailo> So, make sure you are playing a long file
<lamalex> ailo, dang this focusrite 40 has phantom on every channel + pads? very nice. this honestly looks like the nicest interface ive seen so far
<ailo> lamalex: The preamps probably aren't the best in the world, but that was not a concern of mine. There should be similar firepods too
<ailo> lamalex: I did feel the focusrite had the specs and the price range I was looking for
<len-dt> ailo, I think he is more interested in recording, pause then record.
<ailo> len-dt: I understand, but he wants to maintain the connection he chooses
<ailo> And for that he needs to set up a profile in patchbay
<len-dt> ailo, yup
<ailo> Each time you start any application that has connections set in the profile, they will connect the same way each time
<lamalex> ailo, what's not so good about them? are they noisy?
<lamalex> soundonsound seems to think they're nicer than the m-audio ones at least
<ailo> lamalex: Nope. They are fine. I don't think you can find better preamps in that price range
<ailo> The gain is a bit low on the mic pre's but no noise
<ailo> _eein: What you do is you click "add" for each input and output you want to have presistent connections for
<lamalex> soundonsound claims higher gain than the m-audio 2626, so maybe low gain is just a problem for this price range in general :P
<ailo> lamalex: Could be. The gain was a bit lower than I was used to on mixer boards anyway
<lamalex> ah yah i can imagine that being the case
<ailo> Having to turn up a bit over half for vocals, which would be half normally
<lamalex> sounds like you still had ample headroom though
<lamalex> does jack work well with routing on this?
<ailo> lamalex: jack is the only thing you can use with it. As for routing, jack is king
<ailo> Since you can connect any app to any app, etc
<lamalex> indeed, i guess i was trying to compare it's windows based routing software vs jack
<ailo> lamalex: Oh. The internal routing is done with ffado-mixer
<lamalex> ahh ok
<lamalex> so does /that/ work well here
<ailo> lamalex: It's a generic firewire mixer for ffado devices. It had a bug for focusrite a while back, and I don't know on the back of my hand when they solved it, but it should work pretty well now
<ailo> I actually muted all inputs and outputs during a live session when using ffado-mixer half a year ago. Needed to reset with a mac later
<ailo> That problem should have gone away, if not with current Ubuntu Studio, then at least with the next upcoming release
<ailo> Been a while since I used it. I keep all inputs and outputs just as ins and outs. No monitoring. I do all of that with software
<ailo> Otherwise, the internal mixer is quite usable
<ailo> _eein: I just noticed you could do this: Start audacity. Make the connections you want. Go to patchbay while Audacity is running. Click "New"
<ailo> _eein: That should create a routing scheme with all the connections you are currently using
<ailo> _eein: And all you need to do after that is keep that profile active, to have persistent connections
<ailo> lamalex: I do know the ffado people solved the bug earlier this year. The only matter is whether that version of ffado was included with Ubuntu Studio 12.04, or will be on next release (which is for sure it will be)
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-30
<_eein> ailo, wow sorry left for a while :-) thanks that seems to work
<eein-> ailo, hi
<eein-> hmmm JACK and PortAudio are not doing what i want, how many in_ are there for PortAudio?  I keep having to move the mapping in JACK connections
<holstein> AFAIK, thats going to depend on your hardware
<eein-> everytime i press record in Audacity it moves to another in_
<holstein> i wouldnt use JACK with audacity
<holstein> really no need to
<eein-> well i would like to record multiple tracks from all my 10 inputs on my card
<holstein> i would use ardour, or qtractor
<holstein> audacity is not really intended for that, and i would expect "issues"
<eein-> ok well i guess im not sure what audacity is good for then :-)
<eein-> i cant record with my card and JACK not running
<holstein> audacity is more for editing clips.. or recording stereo... to do anything mutitrack with it is arguably inappropriate
<holstein> i say this as a user who has routinely recorded using all 10 inputs on an interface for years with ardour/JACK
<eein-> yeah but i cant record just a stereo channel from say my djing with my card
<holstein> if you can see/use all 10 in's, you can record a stereo track
<holstein> but, you can do that without JACK
<eein-> what i think are stereo 1/2 in on my m-audio 1010lt are XLR not RCA
<holstein> the 1010lt is overkill for that i say
<eein-> my first pair of RCA are 3/4 then 5/6 7/8
<holstein> BUT, you can use JACK and ardour, or some other DAW
<holstein> audacity with JACK is a pain... used to not even work
<eein-> yeah i suppose but that seems overkill to record in ardour when all i want is to record a mix tape
<holstein> i would just use the internal sound card
<holstein> i argue that JACK is overkill for what you are doing
<eein-> i disabled that for simplicity with everything else plus that only has a 1/8 input
<eein-> i agree PA should know how to handle multiple inputs
<holstein> yup.. the 1/8 will do the trick though
<holstein> i would prefer the RCA's on the 1010
<holstein> and i would try pavucontrol to specifiy that
<eein-> the fact that PA is the default for just about every distro and it cant do simple stuff like handle a audio card with more than one input is stupid
<holstein> eh.. i have systems with both alsa only and alsa with pulse
<holstein> there are upsides to both, and things that are a drag with both
<eein-> i have, maybe i missed something but i dont see a way to select which input i am recording on, and PA is dumb in that it is trying to make a surround sound card out of my RCA inputs
<holstein> not to be confrontational, but the code is all open, if its not meeting your needs
<holstein> have you tried pavucontrol?
<eein-> my options for pavucontrol on input for port is analog input
<eein-> nothing else in drop down
<eein-> and all my profiles are surround sound which is not what this card is for
<eein-> and i dont see a way to make my own profiles
<eein-> am i missing something?
<holstein> maybe.. you should try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i know several folks have that device, and use it routinely for whate you are doing, and more
<holstein> i heard some work had been done to "improve" support for that device
<holstein> when im troubleshooting, i try live CD's.. the LTS's and the upcoming ones
<eein-> thanks, yeah i was using live yesterday i finally just installed today
<eein-> i thought JACK would work the way i wanted but i hadnt stopped and started audacity enough to see the issue i guess
<holstein> audacity with JACK will always be subpar
<holstein> using ardour to do what you are doing will not be that tough though
<holstein> qtractor is popular too and easy looking, though i dont use it
<eein-> this happened yesterday on the live boot as well, as soon as i go into pavucontrol JACK server no longer starts
<holstein> right
<eein-> is there a way to release PA
<holstein> the pulse to jack bridge is not going to work like that
<holstein> i would use either or...
<holstein> i dont use pulse and JACK.. i would try *only* pulse with pavucontrol... or only JACK.. for troubleshooting purposes if nothing elst
<holstein> else*
<len-dt> eein_, Just reading some of the earlier stuff and there is another way that may haelp you
<len-dt> *help
<eein_> whats that
<len-dt> Looking through the stuff for connecting more than one card together. They make a fake card in alsa that includes both
<len-dt> I am thinking you could make a fake sound card that show inputs 3/4 as input 1/2
<eein_> yeah i saw some write ups on two 1010lts using a asroundrc
<len-dt> I was looking at this one: http://www.jrigg.co.uk/linuxaudio/ice1712multi.html
<eein_> yeah me too
<len-dt> But others will show similar.
<len-dt> instead of calling it "multi_capture" it could be called 1010stereo
<eein_> so bindings.0.slave a 	bindings.0.channel 0 	bindings.1.slave a 	bindings.1.channel 1    would become 	bindings.2.slave a 	bindings.2.channel 0 	bindings.3.slave a 	bindings.3.channel 1?
<len-dt> That was my thought
<len-dt> I think that pulse may even pick it up as a new card too.
<len-dt> Because you are only using one card, you may be able to do capture and playback all in one instead of as two
<eein_> yeah i think my issue is that input 1&2 are the XLR inputs which i would only use for recording microphones which would not be often
<eein_> i have two XLR inputs then 3/4 5/6 7/8 RCA
<eein_> then 1/2 3/4 5/6 7/8 RCA outputs
<len-dt> eein_, So having it look like a second card with inputs 3/4 or 3 to 8 and then selecting the card depending on what you are doing.
<len-dt> eein_, do you use outputs 1/2 or 3/4?
<eein_> the outputs dont matter much
<eein_> i can use 1/2 if needed or reverse it so it matches the inputs
<len-dt> eein_, but you don't want to be switching them one to the other. So make both devices the same.
<eein_> len-dt, sorry gotta run an errand be back in a couple hours.  ill test it out and see what happens
<len-dt> eein_,  cool, let us know
<raven> hi
<Unit193> raven: Howdy.
<raven> Unit193 do you know about any eq plugin that is a visual eq? theese plugins with sliders are not very useful to me
<Unit193> Plugin for...?
<raven> ardour for example
<raven> ladspa
<len-dt> raven, the LV2 plugins tend to have a more visual IF
<len-dt> Sorry I am not familiar with the names though.
<len-dt> I have to search each time I use them  :P
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-01
<acmeinc2> what program would you consider is closest in relation to somethign like Reason?  hydrogen?  I primarily work in Ardour, but I'm working on a new project which relies on samples, midi keys, and synth drums.  Ideas appreciated....
<ailo> acmeinc2: Hydrogen is ok for drums. I use it mainly as a drum machine.
<ailo> I would try using qtractor as the core sequencer
<ailo> You can always sync several sequencers too
<acmeinc2> cool yea, thats what im noticing...im just having a hard time finding a good medium to import samples into...
<ailo> acmeinc2: Did you try specimen?
<acmeinc2> qsynth has worked well for midi keys
<acmeinc2> na trying now
<ailo> I've never tried it actually. I have worked with linux-sampler a bit though
<ailo> linux-sampler has a license issue, why it's not included in the main repo
<acmeinc2> apt-get'n that now
<ailo> You can get it with one of the kxstudio PPA's
<acmeinc2> bah...not there..ok
<ailo> linux-sampler is nice, but I find that qsampler, which is a front-end for it, often crashes
<acmeinc2> ok, so i'm seeing in specimen i'll have to cut up the sample first...so ardour then first...at least thats my first though
<acmeinc2> thought
<ailo> acmeinc2: I use audacity for editing samples. Just find it the easiest for that
<ailo> Things to consider are quick fade-in and fade-out
<ailo> Also, level
<ailo> Audacity has built-in processing for a lot of things you want when you edit samples
<ailo> like pitch-shifting, etc
<ailo> The first thing you want to do is make sure the audio file that is to become a sample will begin with level 0, and end with level 0. This is why it's good to use fade-in and fade-out. I usually do a 1-2ms fade-in at the beginning
<ailo> If it doesn't start at 0, you might get a click noise
<ailo> Maybe you already know this..
<acmeinc2> cool, yea i always kinda bypass audacity in my head, youre right though, that would be perfect
<acmeinc2> much simpler for a single track cut...yea, i think i have a good direction...thanks again ailo
<ailo> Wow, there's a great game in the repo now. 0ad
<ailo> A sort of Age of Empires game
<ailo> The same people who did the Age of Kings mod it seems
<`wookie> anyone around?
<eein_> len-dt, i've been thinking about this m-audio 1010lt setup and even if i make a custom asoundrc i believe i will have the same problem of ardour mapping a track number to the first connection.  say for instance i want to record vocals from the 1 or 2 input XLR, now those would be mapped to tracks 9&10 in ardour so i would need to records 8 empty tracks with it
<eein_> im hoping that maybe i just dont understand how this works as this seems an odd behavior to map a track to a connection
<len-dt> eein_, you would have two audio devices. The real one and the fake one.
<len-dt> eein_, You would use the fake one for audacity capture with pulseaudio probably
<len-dt> eein_, you would use the real one with jackd for ardour or if you wanted to use your XLRs
<ninjah> greetings
<len-dt> ninjah, hello
<ninjah> len-dt, how are you?
<len-dt> Ok, just waking up..
<ninjah> i was wondering
<ninjah> since i cannot install windows - how to run win7 programs in vine?
<ninjah> is this off topic?
<ninjah> cuz now, i am running ubuntu studio and need several programs that linux doesnt have
<ninjah> which is by the way the best ubuntu i installed
<len-dt> I am glad you like it.
<ninjah> so a big thanks to the developers
<len-dt> I did install wine, but don't have a store of windows programs to run.
<ninjah> and if you need an extra hand at skins, icons... graphic wise i'm more than excited to help - and translationwise - into ex-yu languages
<len-dt> They all cost some pennies, and since I started playing with computers I have not used MS software... though I did use OS/2 for a bit which had some MS dve help.
<len-dt> We are always looking for help
<len-dt> I think we have (had) french input (besides english) but that is about it.
<len-dt> I can certainly think of some icons that need help too. The one for the photography menu stands out. (I made that one)
<xubuntu308_> hi all
<xubuntu308_> I have recently changed my motherboard and have no sound since
<holstein> xubuntu308_: i would try some live CD's and make sure the hardware works
<xubuntu308_> good idea
<xubuntu308_> :)
<holstein> xubuntu308_: if its onboard sound and you are planning on doing audio production, you might consider a USB device that will be more easily supported and more appropriate
<holstein> you can try messing with kernel version and alsa versions
<xubuntu308_> I am not plannig audio prod
<xubuntu308_> but one guy from #xubuntu
<holstein> you should look in the bios and see that the device is on
<xubuntu308_> told me to go here
<holstein> you are welcome here, but when you come back later and this channel is dead, try #ubuntu
<xubuntu308_> I am cuurently tryiing the AlsaUpgradeScipt
<holstein> this is what to do though.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting/
<xubuntu308_> yes
<holstein> i would try live CD's first, unless you are sure about how to undo the alsa upgrade
<xubuntu308_> I followed these instructions
<holstein> i would run in a terminal
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and/or arecord -l
<holstein> if you see a device listed, then you know the kernel is picking in up
<holstein> you can look in alsamixer in the terminal, and *trust no labels*
<xubuntu308_> aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found
<holstein> literally tweak each setting
<holstein> xubuntu308_: OK.. so thats going to mean the device is not on, not working, or the kernel is not picking it up
<xubuntu308_> tbh I am fighting with this for several hours
<xubuntu308_> and at one time I managed to get it recognized
<holstein> sure, but unless you know how? its not helpful
<xubuntu308_> :)
<holstein> also if the hardware is bad, i would expect to see it coming an going
<holstein> and*
<holstein> i would do whatever makes you feel comfortable to determine the hardware is good
<holstein> live CD's are typically how i do that
<xubuntu308_> ok
<xubuntu308_> this is a very good idea
<holstein> then, you can move on to alsa rev's or whatever
<xubuntu308_> I will try to find a live cd I may have one somewhere
<xubuntu308_> maybe I'll be back :)
<xubuntu308_> thanks for your help
<holstein> you are welcome here anytime
<holstein> however, its usually dead, and your issue is not studio related
<holstein> we deal more with creating content... not that you wont get help here, or #opensourcemusicians if you are "at the right place at the right time"
<holstein> good luck xubuntu308_ !
<devtekbeta> are there any other networks with big channels for music production? cant find much on freenode
<GridCube> devtekbeta, http://searchirc.com/search.php?F=partial&I=music+production&T=both&N=all&M=min&C=15&PER=15&D=color&Submit=+Go+
<astraljava> devtekbeta: Don't know your definition of 'production', but a very good channel for music people is #opensourcemusicians.
<devtekbeta> thanks. i tried that irc search site earlier but the interface was so terrible i couldnt find anything
<devtekbeta> what network is #opensourcemusicians on?
<ailo_> devtekbeta: Same as this
<ailo_> devtekbeta: There are a few on this network that might interest you #ardour #jack, and a few others, depending on what you like to do
<ailo_> devtekbeta: A very short list at the bottom https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/IRC
<devtekbeta> thanks. didnt see opensourcemusicians when i looked before. but found it now :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-24
<Guest56139> Can anyone tell me the defaul settings in Audacity for Noise Removal?  I altered them and its working like crap.  Its by Dominic Mazzoni
<Guest56139> Id really appreciate it!!
<marco__> anyone?
<marco__> I would like to know the default settings of Noise Removal in AUDACITY  - the one by Dominic Mazzoni
<holstein> i mean... isnt it labeled "noise removal" ?
<ely> hi
<artzraone> hello
<artzraone> i have to install asound card old model us122 tascam but i have a lot of problem !!
<artzraone> is there anybody here who can help me ?
<artzraone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122   i have made install with this link help but when i reboot the card is no detect
<SonikkuAmerica> Someone needs to fix the Downloads page on the Web site... both 13.04 torrent links point to the amd64 iso.
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, what? Let me fix it immediately.
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: Wait! False alarm!
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica, meh:P
<SonikkuAmerica> smartboyhw: (Sorry... I need to watch what I'm looking at)
<Paladine> hey guys who receives emails to the contact@ubuntustudio.org email address?
<holstein> Paladine: whats the question?
<Paladine> that was the question ;)
<Paladine> just curious who is reponsible for US and if they hang out in here, and if so, it would be nice to have a chat with them about the email I just sent
<holstein> Paladine: you can /j #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> Paladine: the community is reposible for ubuntustudio
<Paladine> I understand that but I need to speak to the person who runs the project
<Paladine> someone is reponsible for the domain and contact emails etc
<holstein> Paladine: its a community run project
<holstein> Paladine: zequence is the team lead
<holstein> Paladine: *anyone* in the channel i suggested can help you.. or the dev mailing list
<Paladine> it is about a business partnership so I need to speak to the team lead
<holstein> Paladine: zequence is the team lead
<holstein> Paladine: /j #ubuntustudio-devel and ask what you like
<holstein> Paladine: we are not allowed, typically, any "buisness" partnerships.. but, it wont hurt to ask
<Paladine> why not allowed? there is nothing in GNU License that states you can't make money?
<holstein> Paladine: because of the affiliation with cannonical, and the ubuntu branding
<holstein> Paladine: they pay the bills, and there are guidelines
<Paladine> I wasn't aware SU had any official affiliation with Canonical, I don't see them on the list of official derivatives
<holstein> Paladine: if one were not comfortable with those guidelines, one could take the *exact* code.. the *exact* ubuntustudio (basically) and do what one wants with it.. though, not being able to call it ubuntustuddio
<holstein> Paladine: SO ?
<holstein> SU
<holstein> what is SU?
<Paladine> sorry US
<Paladine> having m,ultiple conversations at once
<Paladine> US - Ubuntu Studio
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> canonnical "owns" the branding, and pays the bills.. and funds a lot of development, though, its a community project as well
<Paladine> it is a derivative based on Ubuntu
<holstein> Paladine: no, its actually not
<Paladine> since when?
<holstein> Paladine: this is an *official* ubuntu derivitive
<holstein> Paladine: since always
<Paladine> why is it not in the list?
<holstein> Paladine: same repos..
<DarkEra> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<holstein> Paladine: im not sure what list you are referring to, but im sure we were just forgotten
<Paladine> oh it is in the list, I missed it
<Paladine> my bad :)
<DarkEra> no problem
<holstein> Paladine: list or no. .i assure you, we are an official derivitive
<Paladine> I was looking for UbuntuStudio
<Paladine> the space caught me out
<Paladine> holstein it is fine am not looking for a disagreement, I simply missed itin the list
<holstein> Paladine: still, this doesnt mean you cant /join the channel i mentioned, and ask zequence .. or ask in the dev mailing list.. or go to canonnical on your own
<Paladine> I will talk to Mark instead
<Paladine> yeah I will talk to Mark Shuttleworth, no problem, sorry for the misunderstanding
<holstein> Paladine: i am looking for someone to represent US to mark and/or jono.. can you please /join the dev channel and discuss this?
<Paladine> I wouldn't really have time, I am really busy, I am a privacy advocate so the PRISM and Tempora stuff has me real busy at the moment
<holstein> Paladine: ?
<Paladine> am trying to get a bunch of Linux build to switch their default search engine in their browser to a more privacy focused solution other than Google
<holstein> Paladine: you dont have time? to join the appropriate channel and have a discussion?
<Paladine> I can join and have discussion sure but not sure what help i could be
<holstein> Paladine: *all* traffic is going through PRISM..
<holstein> anyways, that is for another channel.. and i assure you, anything you want to request in the appropriate channel, or on the mailing list will be looked at.. though, we are a small team
<Paladine> I am in the other channel
<ely> salut
<ely> hi
<ely> i have disconnecting problems when i use pulse
<ely> i'm obliged to reboot to have sound
<ely> have you a idea ? for refresh the sound card or fix the problem ?
<ely> when i use hydrogene i have sound but when i use after youtube or else i have nomore sound
<OvenWerks> ely
<ely> yes
<OvenWerks> do you start jack?
<ely> jack is ok
<OvenWerks> or do you just start hydrogen?
<ely> its just for a simply use
<ely> yes
<OvenWerks> when you start hydrogen, it may start jack for you
<OvenWerks> jack started that way will block pulse
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type ps x
<ely> when iuse hydrogen without jackd its ok but after if i want just ear in a player a mp3 nomore sound
<ely> yes
<OvenWerks> if there is a jackd running kill it: killall -9 jackd
<OvenWerks> then see if mp3 works
<ely> ok yes i made a starter with this command  thks
<ely> good job
<OvenWerks> if you use qjackctl to start jack before you use hydrogen, then qjackctl can stop it to
<ely> ok but its great tks
<ely> thats i search
<OvenWerks> ok
<ely> its gone ty
<ely> nice
<ely> what killall -9 jackd  (-9)
<ely> ovenwerks ?
<ely> know youtascam us122 install?
<ely> i have  a lot probwith try to install this old card
<ely> bye
<ely> ty
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-25
<Guest85517> Hey guys, suck here - super easy question with no answer I've found online.....Can anyone tell me the defaul settings in Audacity for Noise Removal?  I altered them and its working like crap.  Its by Dominic Mazzoni....I'd appreciate it SO MUCH!  Trying to record before its too late here and without this right eveything is not going so well... Super annoyed.  THANKS GUYS!  :)  (be right back, too)
<Guest85517> crap, this happened last few times I've been here.  Anoyone available for just a sec by chance, I'd be reaaaly grateful, man!
<OvenWerks> Guest85517: what I see on mine on first use is 24, 0.00, 150, .15
<OvenWerks> (top to bottom)
<Guest85517> oh thank you SO MUCH ovenwerks
<Guest85517> it must be the default, i will try this and let you know if it worked, but i am assumingit will, THANK YOU
<OvenWerks> OK
<OvenWerks> I would imagine it all goes back to default if you remove (rm -r) ~/.audacity-data.
<OvenWerks> Hmm, audacity still has trouble redrawing it's menu bar after one of it's dialogs covers it. A resize seems to fix it.
<Guest85517> OvenWerks: THANK YOU, it WORKED.  My setup requires noise removal as a key effect until I get a real mic, nooo money, but this works amazingly.... my settings were WAY off.  Too bad I recorded a song the other night before realizing the cause of the issue.  At any rate, the help was so appreciated. Back to work! YES!
<OvenWerks> HAve fun.
<Guest85517> You got it.  :)
<tres-bhatta> cannot run jack..says could not connect to Jack server as client...
<tres-bhatta> any help appreciated..
<smoke_> anyone using dvdstyler with success?
<mbeierl> Andone tried to get compiz working on 13.04?  I want a WM where I can have a window that can span more than one desktop - like if I move part of it off the right side of the screen I'd like to see it show up on the left of the next workspace.
<mbeierl> sorry - anyone?  I have sam spillaz' PPA, but ccsm seems to be broken and compiz crashes.
<acerimmer> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> mbeierl: i dont think that is exclusively compiz
<holstein> mbeierl: i would expect compiz to be less and less useable without unity
<holstein> last time i set it up, i had to tweak it quite a bit
<smartboyhw> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<smartboyhw> mbeierl, ^
<contrapunctus> ubottu: ping!
<contrapunctus> ubottu ping :(
<contrapunctus> x_x
<mbeierl> holstein, I got it working again with the core compiz from the repos, or at least with webupd8's emerald ppa.
<mbeierl> now I have a very odd problem with US 13.04: I have two USB soundcards and one build in audio interface.  I use jackd on USB #1, alsa_in/out for #2, and internal.  This worked great under lubuntu, but under US 13.04, after a few minutes (random interval), I suddenly get garbage coming in through the jackd interface
<mbeierl> I can post an audio clip if anyone wants to hear it and see if it sounds familiar
<mbeierl> And it sometimes will randomly go away again too.
<mbeierl> it's like the alsa_in stops reading from the usb device and repeats its last capture over and over again
<holstein> mbeierl: great under lubuntu 13.04?
<holstein> its more likely a different kernel version, or alsa version.. not the switch from lubntu
<holstein> mbeierl: what if you relax the jack settings drastically?
<studio-user331> bnb
<mbeierl> holstein, great under lubuntu 12.10
<mbeierl> holstein, it doesn't actually appear to be the jack settings at all.  It seems to be something with the 2 similar USB devices.  If I just use 1 USB, 1 internal, it's fine
<holstein> mbeierl: i dont use multiple devices, nor suggest using them
<holstein> mbeierl: i would ask in #opensourcemusicians
<contrapunctus> mbeierl - Failing which, the linuxmusicians.com forums ;)
<holstein> mbeierl: lubuntu is alsa only
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-26
<studio-user192> hello
<Guest61362> ...any ppc people here?
<smartboyhw> Guest61362, ppc? We never made Ubuntu Studio for powerpc. Go to #ubuntu-powerpc :)
<Guest61362> thanks
<Guest61362> <---running studio with the no latency option...nice and smooth
<cub> on ppc?
<Guest61362> nope...on a Dell Inspirion XPS 435
<Guest61362> i7 with 12 GB RAM
<Guest61362> ,--I want to have both "Studios" networked
<cub> I have an old imac, it would be awesome to get ubuntu studio on it. :P
<Guest61362> well there is ubuntu 12.04 ppc...you just use synaptic to upgrade....so they say
<cub> I'm not sure the imac will manage that. :P
<cub> but I did run some old fedora on years ago
<Guest61362> but I can't get the geoforce 6600 to present a GUI...Ijust ge the black screen are I boot
<Guest61362> <---has a mac g5
<Guest61362> there are videos on youtube showing how to install ubuntu and fedora on macbooks and related platforms
<cub> yeah I was looking into installing Debian wheezy, but have had time for it so far
<Guest61362> I don't like doing the "upgrade over the internet" stuff anyway...your system is unstable unless you are very careful
<Guest61362> I have had problems getting classic mac os's to work as well...i have tiger 10.48 upgraded to 10.4.11
<Guest61362> and a harddrive I got on eBay messed up
<columb> Hello. I have 2 audio cards (CA0106 and ALC1200) and 5.1 speakers. CA0106 sometimes starts randomly speed up audio and ALC1200 doesn't support 5.1 audio. How do I fix something of it?
<holstein> columb: what are you using to support the 2 cards?
<holstein> columb: i would probably try the main ubuntu channel, or maybe the myth channel
<holstein> we are really more about creating content.. though, if i can help i will
<holstein> using multiple cards is not ideal
<columb> Already tried #ubuntu.
<holstein> columb: so, you "tried" #ubuntu?
<holstein> and then came here?
<columb> Yep.
<holstein> how about the main ubuntu mailing list?
<holstein> how about the myth channel?
<holstein> how about elaborating right here in this channel?
<holstein> !detais
<holstein> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<columb> Ubuntu is 12.04 LTS. Seems like I provided other info.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i'll just ask my specific question agin
<holstein> again*
<holstein> no problem
<holstein> columb: how are you supporting the 2 cards? with pulseaudio?
<columb> Installed ubuntu like 2 days ago. I guess they are supported by alsa.
<holstein> columb: confirm that you are using pulse or not
<columb> How do I know it?
<holstein> columb: share with me how you are using and configuring the 2 seperate sound cards
<holstein> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<holstein> pulse audio is another community that could be providing you with suport
<holstein> what do i suggest?
<holstein> i would remove one card, and just do stereo
<holstein> keep it simple for now
<columb> Right now I'm on stereo. It works... But I would like to use 5.1...
<holstein> columb: sure, and im sure you will learn to suppor it, or purchase hardware that provides better linux support
<holstein> otherwise, confirm you are using pulse and check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio and have in mind *exactly* what you would like to do
<holstein> for example, are you wanting to split the 5.1 signal from some software and route it to the 2 cards?
<columb> There is no need to use both cards. I purchased second a while ago for better sound quality. All I want is working 5.1 speakers on any of my cards.
<holstein> columb: if one of the cards has 5.1 output, plug it in.. i would remove the other cards you are not going to use
<columb> It's built-in.
<holstein> it?
<holstein> which?
<holstein> you mentioned 2 devices? correct?
<columb> Yes.
<holstein> 2 sound cards?
<columb> One of them is built-in.
<columb> ALC1200.
<holstein> columb: so, remove the other one.. and use the built in
<columb> But it does not support 5.1 :(
<holstein> so, disable the onboard in the bios, and use the 5.1 one
<holstein> though, you dont know that 5.1 is supported on the device
<holstein> columb: does the vendor support linux?
<columb> CA0106. There are a dozen of topics on ubuntu forums with issues with this card.
<columb> But it do support 5.1 audio.
<columb> No idea about vendor support.
<holstein> columb: do they provide linux support?
<holstein> columb: then, it may not work with linux.. in 5.1
<holstein> columb: you can ask them to provide you support.. or you can "hack" around at it with alsa
<holstein> what would i do? just use what is working, and let the system fake 5.1 after the stereo output
<columb> CA0106 do work with linux. But sometimes it starts speeding up all audio on my pc.
<holstein> columb: sounds like its not working well
<holstein> columb: have you contacted the vendor of the hardware?
<holstein> columb: what is the output of "aplay -l" ?
<columb> It's should software related issue. Because it's worked fine under Windows.
<holstein> columb: ?
<holstein> columb: the vendor provided you that windows driver
<holstein> columb: if they provided you a linux driver, it would work as well
<columb> No, it's worked out of box.
<holstein> the windows support is irrelevant
<holstein> columb: linux supports what it can.. the kernel is modular.. that doesnt mean its going to be able to work "properly"
<holstein> columb: what is the output of "aplay -l" ?
<columb> http://pastebin.com/HKnWdzyh
<holstein> columb: looks like its supporting all the outputs
<holstein> columb: the *only* issue you have is that is "speeds up" ?
<columb> With ca0106 - yes.
<holstein> columb: why do you say "with ca106" ?
<holstein> are you using the other device?
<holstein> columb: im about to leave, so i will give you a list of things to try
<holstein> columb: i would try the pulse audio channel
<holstein> when asking for help, i would *not* mention what you are mentioning
<holstein> you make it seem like you are using multiple devices to emulate 5.1
<holstein> columb: i would say "im using this device and when i play this material it speeds up"
<holstein> i would test something with good codec support in something well supported
<columb> Right now I'm using built-in ALC1200.
<holstein> VLC with an ogg file
<holstein> see if you can replicate the exact conditions for the speedup
<holstein> start the application that is speeding up the audio from the terminal, and see if you see helpful output
<holstein> columb: stop using the built in audio.. if you can, disable it in the bios for your testing
<columb> Guys from #ubuntu helped me to enable it. The issue was before it was disabled.
<columb> *it was enabled.
<holstein> columb: if you dont want to use it, then turn it off, and troubleshoot the issue
<holstein> columb: as i suggested, in the bios would be best
<columb> Stereo is better then speeded up sound. :(
<holstein> columb: ?
<holstein> columb: this is for troubleshooting the issue
<holstein> columb: i am here on and off, and i will try and point you in the proper direction...OR you can wait for another volunteer
<holstein> though, you wont get specific help for that issue here, likely..
<columb> Thanks for your help.
<holstein> and, i will help you, but you will need to be willing to troubleshoot
<holstein> so, good luck and i will be happy to help later if i can, and you are willing. cheers!
<Ambrose> Hello, can anyone recommend a way to remotely connect to the GUI, via VNC or RDP so that I can share the same desktop on the physical machine and remotely?
<vlt> Ambrose: x11vnc
<Ambrose> vlt: Hah thanks, I was just about to apt-get that :p
<Ambrose> vlt: Got it all dialed in here, thanks.
<Ambrose> Also installed xrdp so I don't have to download a seperate client :D
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-27
<west> how do I start terminal using ctrl alt + t
<inahd> hey all, any ideas how to fix this pulseaudio conflict that causes me to need a restart to connect jack, after i use certain programs that play audio such as netflix?
<inahd> its like pulseaudio gets taken over and can't let go
<OvenWerks> inahd: which version of ubuntustudio are you using?
<inahd> errr mint 14 actually
<inahd> no one in the mint forum seems to know much about these things
<OvenWerks> that version of pulse has a bug. there is a workaround though
<inahd> learn me!
<OvenWerks> Assuming you are using qjackctl to start jack...
<inahd> yes
<OvenWerks> there is in qjackctl setup on the second tab, four lines for scripts.
<OvenWerks> It is called options
<inahd> gotcha
<OvenWerks> check the first one and add this line to it:
<OvenWerks> pasuspender -- sleep 1 &
<OvenWerks> It gets pulse to drop the devices long enough for jack to grab it
<inahd> fancy1
<inahd> !
<inahd> you have saved me untold frustrations..
<OvenWerks> so long as it works
<OvenWerks> mint 15 should have the new pulse if I remember right.
<inahd> true
<inahd> i guess i should see if it works
<inahd> any movie suggestions for the test :P?
<OvenWerks> I found any use of pulse made jack not start. with the mod you should be able to start jack even while pulse is streaming
<OvenWerks> If you have module-jackdbus-detect it should be possible to also get the audio to continue through pulse and jack
<OvenWerks> Anyway, I have to go as my wife needs this machine for her homework
<inahd> :)
<Guest59443> does the choice of window manager have a significant impact on audio quality (latency, etc.)?
<Guest59443> I'm having difficult getting used to xfce and thinking about switching
<Guest59443> to something more familiar
<inahd> Guest59443: how nice is your machine?
<holstein> Guest59443: switch to what you want
<holstein> nothing will make your computer any faster of slower.. just might use less resources
<Guest59443> It is about three years old (Toshiba Satellite A505)
<Guest59443> I'm used to Unity from Ubuntu plain.
<holstein> Guest59443: try adding what you like, and choose it from the login screen..
<holstein> Guest59443: install plain ubuntu with unity and add what you like
<holstein> or, install unity in ubuntustudio
<inahd> ugh, unity...
<Guest59443> yeah I know I might be the only one that likes it :)
<holstein> lots of folks use and like it.. and you can too
<Guest59443> I miss being able to press the win key and type the program I want to start (like in Windows 7 too)
<holstein> i dont plan on using it anytime soon
<holstein> Guest59443: you can add that functionality
<holstein> Guest59443: you can use alt+F2
<holstein> Guest59443: you can use kupfer or synapse.. or type what you like into the terminal
<holstein> OR, use keyboard shortcuts..
<inahd> i have seen panel apps that put something like that on your panel
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its not a thing that was invented with win7.. or unity.. but, you certainly can and should use either of those if you want them.. but, we just didnt put that into ubuntustudio because we didnt
<Guest59443> Of course there is several things.
<holstein> Guest59443: i assure you, since everything is open, you can get what you want in XFCE.. though, you are also free to use unity
<holstein> Guest59443: i would suggest installing main ubuntu, and just add the few apps you might be using
<holstein> Guest59443: what are you using from ubuntustudio?
<Guest59443> I'm not sure how to set up USB audio, multi monitor, stop the scroll wheel from switching workspaces... It is probably easier for me to switch than to customize.
<holstein> the USB audio will be the same
<Guest59443> Today's actually my first day using UbuntuStudio.
<holstein> Guest59443: then, i would just move on.. unless you plan on doing any audio production
<Guest59443> holstein, I don't see the sound config. in the settings window
<holstein> Guest59443: "the" sound config?
<holstein> what are you looking fof?
<holstein> for*
<holstein> pavucontrol?
<Guest59443> holstein, Yes I'm using it specifically for audio production
<holstein> Guest59443: using JACK?
<Guest59443> In Ubuntu you can go to Settings > Sound and select which sound output and input you want to use. (Useful for casual use when I don't have Ardour and JACK running)
<Guest59443> I have built-in audio and external audio when the laptop is plugged in
<holstein> Guest59443: install pavucontrol if its not there
<holstein> Guest59443: pavucontrol is the sound control app that i complain about not having when im on main ubuntu
<Guest59443> holstein, thanks for the pointer.
<Guest59443> In pavcontrol I'm trying to understand the "fallback" button. Does that mean like "second default choice"? How do I set the first default choice?
<Guest59443> (appears in the Input Devices tab)
<holstein> Guest59443: get sound playing, then route with pavucontrol
<Guest59443> (and Output Devices tab)
<holstein> Guest59443: i have never used "fallback"
<Guest59443> With QJackCtrl I'm not able to use less than 1024 Frames/Period. Does this just mean my soundcard is terrible?
<Guest59443> I'm using Periods/Buffer 3 per http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/list_of_jack_frame_period_settings_ideal_for_usb_interface
<Guest59443> (and sample Rate 48000 per the same page)
<holstein> Guest59443: what sound card?
<holstein> Guest59443: i pesonally dont use USB devices or internal deivces
<holstein> devices*
<holstein> but, folks use USB devices often with good results
<holstein> i would ask in #opensourcemusicians for suggestions
<Guest59443> holstein: here's the output of aplay -l
<Guest59443> http://pastebin.com/mV03mBc3
<Guest59443> (I wasn't sure how to look up my soundcard)
<holstein> Guest59443: is it in the machine?
<holstein> the scarlet might be something you could use with decent quality
<Guest59443> I have a USB "preamp" (Focusrite Scarlett 2i2) that should be decent
<holstein> right
<holstein> but, might not have low latency
<Guest59443> Plus a laptop with a built-in soundcard
<holstein> not that you need it
<holstein> latency is a buzz word
<holstein> if you need low latency, you know you do and you get it
<holstein> otherwise, it really doesnt matter
<Guest59443> It would be useful for MIDI synth
<holstein> right
<holstein> softsynths or realtime effects
<holstein> and i like to have around 12ms latency minimum
<holstein> otherwise, i really dont care if its 200ms
<Guest59443> I'm trying to remember how to set up MIDI in Ardour. I don't see my keyboard listed in the Ardour MIDI Connection Manager, but I do see it listed in QJackCtrl > Connections > ALSA
<holstein> Guest59443: ardour 3?
<Guest59443> yes
<holstein> Guest59443: they have a channel
<Guest59443> 3.2
<holstein> #ardour
<Guest59443> okay
<holstein> i dont do much midi.. though, you can also ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> otherwise, i just make the connections manually
<holstein> make a midi channel.. connect the keyboard manuall
<holstein> its likely that you need to use a2jmidid
<Guest59443> I don't see it in the Software Center. What is the equivalent of apt-get for xfce?
<holstein> Guest59443: ?
<holstein> Guest59443: xfce is just the desktop manager
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> apt-get is apt-get
<holstein> Guest59443: you run a2jmidid from the terminal
<holstein> !info a2jmidid
<ubottu> a2jmidid (source: a2jmidid): Daemon for exposing legacy ALSA MIDI in JACK MIDI systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 8~dfsg0-1 (raring), package size 32 kB, installed size 118 kB
<Guest59443> Okay
<OvenWerks> Best place to run a2jmidid is from qjackctl.
<holstein> OvenWerks: can you elaborate about that? i havent used it that way..
<OvenWerks> The second tab in the setup menu is options.
<OvenWerks> there are four places to run a script. use the second.
<OvenWerks> tick the check box at the front of that line and add:
<OvenWerks> a2jmidid -e &
<OvenWerks> in the text space.
<OvenWerks> It will auto close when jack goes away
<holstein> Guest59443: are you getting this? ^^
<Guest59443> I see. I'm not sure how to use it yet though.
<Guest59443> OvenWerks: I'm hoping to connect my keyboard to Ardour
<holstein> Guest59443: this will hopefully facilitate that
<OvenWerks> When you use the connections window from qjckctl. there are three tabs the midi tab is the best place to make all connections.
<OvenWerks> so once jack is running, if you go to the midi tab on the connections window, you will see a2j
<Guest59443> I see the MIDI tab, with a2j in it
<Guest59443> I can connect it to Ardour
<OvenWerks> click on the little > in front of it and you should see the midi in where your KB is connected.
<Guest59443> But I'm not sure how to connect my MIDI keyboard to a2j
<Guest59443> okay I'll look
<OvenWerks> Mine has the name of my card and the word cature.
<Guest59443> oh, I see midi thru. And I can connect my keyboard to MIDI Through in the ALSA tab
<OvenWerks> Shouldn't have to.
<OvenWerks> did you use the -e with a2jmidid?
<OvenWerks> If you do any cannecting on the alsa pannel they 'may" be timing issues.
<OvenWerks> I haven't had any personally, but I don't do very much midi outside of testing to make sure it works :)
<Guest59443> Okay, got it now with the -e option. Is the & part of the command (above)
<OvenWerks> Yes.
<OvenWerks> The & makes it go to background and not hold qjackctl from doing other things.
<Guest59443> Thanks OvenWerks! MIDI input is working now
<OvenWerks> Cool
<OvenWerks> It's always nice when something just starts working.
<Guest59443> :)
<Guest59443> In firefox when I click on the Download "Open file location" It opens Audacious instead of the file manager
<Guest59443> Anyway to fix that?
<Guest59443> I'm using a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04
<Guest59443> It looks like there is a bug report for this on archlinux:
<Guest59443> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/31616
<Guest59443> Should I file a bug for Ubuntu Studio?
<Guest59443> Looking at the support page, I'm not sure where to file bugs:
<Guest59443> http://ubuntustudio.org/support/
<angel> i have problem with my ubuntu studio 13 , it can't connect any wifi
<angel> can you help me
<angel> please
<inahd> you might try the regular ubuntu forum... more activity for non music related problems...
<angel> ok this channel is for music
<angel> are musicians?
<inahd> kind of
<inahd> ohhh
<angel> i need a algorythmic application and i'm electroaoustical musician
<inahd> i mean non artistic stuff
<angel> ok
<angel> thanks
<inahd> wireless is like a common thing for all ubuntu users
<angel> here we can what?
<angel> thanks i think i go back to Mac then
<inahd> sigh
<ssj71> hi all, I've got something weird going on in the desktop background recently. I'm on 13.04, the wallpaper appears right after I login, then suddenly its covered/dissappears and the background is a strange black and white stripe thing
<ssj71> anyone have a guess what might be going on?
<jukka> Moi. Mistä kohtia voi asentaa Ubuntu Studiolle näyttiksen ajurit automaattisesti? Normi Ubuntulla se menee kätevästi sieltä asetuksista, mutta miten Studiossa?
<cub> jukka, if you re-write your question in English more people might be able to help
 * cub only understands "moi"
<Unit193> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<deevad> Hi, I enjoy installing and testing 13.04 Ubuntu Studio. I have a issue with Thunar , may someone help me  ?  I have this dialog when I create a new custom action : http://www.davidrevoy.com/XYZ/Screenshot27062013.png  , and I can't add a new right click item. Thx in advance.
<nimbiotics> I dont know how my son managed to do it but I do not have the panels anymore. Please tell me how to restore the panels, this is making my life miserable. TIA!
<deevad> nimbiotics, try Alt+F3 or Alt+F2 for the launcher / appfinder, enter 'settings' ; in settings icon, you have the panel menu.
<holstein> nimbiotics: or just make a new user.. or remove the config for the current user.
<Unit193> ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<holstein> yup.. blow that out ^^ and it'll come back as default nimbiotics
<Unit193> Once you relogin or xfce4-panel -r
<nimbiotics> deevad: Thanks, will try!
<nimbiotics> deevad: Thanks for your answer. The settings That showed up were kinda complicated for me. I did, however fix the problem using the "Quick Fix" in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels. The link was given to me by yofun at #ubuntu. One more time; thanks a lot!
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-28
<studio-user836> FUCKING FAGGOT NERDS
<hector> helo
<hector> hello
<studio-user110> greetings
<OvenWerks> deevad: with regard to your question on Thunar... I don't know. I have never tried that. If no one here knows though, try #xubuntu or #xfce
<OvenWerks> I am not sure what permitions you should need to write to your own directory unless you were trying to set things system wide.
<deevad> OvenWerks, hey thanks, I forgot to say I had a answer on #xfce an hour ago. I had a permission issue on ~/.config/Thunar, for an obscure reason. Now it solved.
<OvenWerks> That makes sense
<deevad> I have to solve now on spare time why my introduction screen went from beautifull animated logo of Ubuntustudio with spinning circle, to only a 80's font with dot under running in 640x480 . I guess Nvidia driver screwed that.
<OvenWerks> sence..
<OvenWerks> Which version of US?
<OvenWerks> My 12.04 was that way
<deevad> 13.04 64bit ; Nvidia driver 103 stable I think
<OvenWerks> I also have nvidia
<OvenWerks> I use the free driver
<OvenWerks> I get the animation but the colours are ... wild and wonderful.
<deevad> xD
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-30
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I was playing a game (armagetron) and when I exited the game my desktop went to the lowest possible resolution (480x something). I tried changing it, but now I cant' even see my desktop, I use ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce. Can someone please help me get my desktop back? Thanks!
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I was playing a game (armagetron) and when I exited the game my desktop went to the lowest possible resolution (480x something). I tried changing it, but now I cant' even see my desktop, I use ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce. Can someone please help me get my desktop back? Thanks!
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I was playing a game (armagetron) and when I exited the game my desktop went to the lowest possible resolution (480x something). I tried changing it, but now I cant' even see my desktop, I use ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce. Can someone please help me get my desktop back? Thanks!
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I was playing a game (armagetron) and when I exited the game my desktop went to the lowest possible resolution (480x something). I tried changing it, but now I cant' even see my desktop, I use ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce. Can someone please help me get my desktop back? Thanks!
<OvenWerks> nimbiotics: what video card are you using
<nimbiotics> OvenWerks: nvidia ge force 9600
<OvenWerks> Are you using the nvidia drivers or the free drivers?
<nimbiotics> but my box is dual boot and I'm right now using windoze
<nimbiotics> OvenWerks: yes i am
<OvenWerks> I think you meant yes you are using the nvidia drivers?
<nimbiotics> OvenWerks: yes i am using the nvidia drivers
<OvenWerks> I know a lot less about those, as I use the free omes. But the normal thing is to remove the config file
<OvenWerks> So you would use the nvidia utility to set resolution?
<nimbiotics> which config file?
<OvenWerks> Thats what I am not sure of... Can you get to the login screen?
<nimbiotics> yes, but there is only 2 options for the session: ubuntu studio & xfce and they both behave the same
<OvenWerks> Thats ok. the thing to do is to create a new user.
<OvenWerks> At the loging screen you can hit control/alt/f1 to get to a terminal.
<nimbiotics> can I do it from login screen?
<nimbiotics> i meant create a new user
<OvenWerks> You can log in at therminal and look at the config files or create a new user from there.
<nimbiotics> will try
<OvenWerks> either useradd or adduser should work
<OvenWerks> adduser works better
<holstein> nimbiotics: thats from a virtual terminal
<OvenWerks> holstein: I think we missed him
<OvenWerks> holstein: the problem is, once the problem is repaired, playing a game again will cause the same problem.
<OvenWerks> I don't know much about the non-free drivers at all... besidews they don't work for my old card.
<holstein> OvenWerks: he was double posting...
<OvenWerks> #xubuntu?
<holstein> #ubuntu
<holstein> im sure it'll get sorted out... :)
<Guest79344> When I log into ubuntustudio (13.04) my speakers pop about 10 times. Is there a way to prevent this?
<holstein> Guest79344: maybe just turn the volume down til its booted up
<Guest79344> Yes during boot up it also pops about three or four times. And every time I start an application that plays sound such as a flash movie online, a OGG file in the browser, switching between audacity and ardour
<Guest79344> holstein, That would work but I was hoping there might be a way to prevent it happening in the first place
<holstein> Guest79344: the device vendor could likely help alsa with suppport
<holstein> Guest79344: thy the main #Ubuntu channel.. try searching whateverthe output of aplay -l is
<hemega> hello
<laekrits> hemega (o:
<hemega> hi laekrits
<hemega> I want to know if you can load only the dash of unity in ubuntu studio?
<zequence> hemega: Don't think you could. Probably quite tied in with Unity.
<zequence> it's probably possible to separate it, but the best place to ask is probably on a unity related channel
<zequence> I mean, in code, it's probably quite possible to separate it, and make it its own application
<hemega> I understand. you know if there is a similar application that can integrate to the bar?
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I'm using ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce + compiz + nvidia drivers. They seemed to be getting along for like a month but yesterday, after playing armagetron, my display resolution was down to 800x600. I tried to put it back to 1028x768 but all I did was freeze my desktop. I tried to log out and rebooting but I just did not have a desktop. Finally FatalPriapism @ #ubuntu told me to...
<nimbiotics> ..."killall -9 compiz" and at least I got my desktop again. Problem is that I have to killall every time I log in and even worst than that; I cannot get a better resolution than 800x600, when I try it goes to 640x480. Can someone please help me get my desktop right again? TIA!
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I'm using ubuntu studio 13.04 with xfce + compiz + nvidia drivers. They seemed to be getting along for like a month but yesterday, after playing armagetron, my display resolution was down to 800x600. I tried to put it back to 1028x768 but all I did was freeze my desktop. I tried to log out and rebooting but I just did not have a desktop. Finally FatalPriapism @ #ubuntu told me to...
<nimbiotics> ..."killall -9 compiz" and at least I got my desktop again. Problem is that I have to killall every time I log in and even worst than that; I cannot get a better resolution than 800x600, when I try it goes to 640x480. Can someone please help me get my desktop right again? TIA!
<Guest79344> nimbiotics, did the problem start after a kernel update?
<angel> how can i do a hotspot in ubuntu studio?
<Guest79344> angel, You want to connect to WiFi?
<angel> yes too
<Guest79344> or share your wifi connection?
<nimbiotics> Guest79344: I had done an update, earlier, but did not check what it was. Now, the problem started right after playing armagetron
<angel> i'm new one
<Guest79344> angel, Do you see up and down arrows in top right of screen?
<Guest79344> Click on it and select the modem you want to connect to
<Guest79344> modem/wifi
<angel> i have ubuntu studio i want conect wifi then a do hotspot to my ipad too
<Guest79344> angel: Were you able to connect to wifi yet?
<angel> i need it to trasmit my concert to www.stageit.com
<angel> no
<Guest79344> angel, did you see the arrows yet?
<angel> th
<angel> yes i try to set it but never connects me
<Guest79344> does it give an error message? What steps you do and what happens?
<angel> no, i did everything that happens to with ubuntu 12.10
<angel> i saw them
<Guest79344> angel, You'll need to be more descriptive.
<angel> i create one wifi bu never connect me
<angel> i created a wifi network but never connect me i have a mini router tplink
<angel> i put password and never connect me
<Guest79344> So you selected the existing WiFi from the list?
<angel> do not apperaed nothing to see
<angel> the wifi and cable must be connect automatic
<angel> no list
<Guest79344> angel, is wifi on?
<angel> i think go back to windows it's easy but i like ubuntu
<Guest79344> You might need to unplug the ethernet cable in order to connect to wifi. I think I've had to do that on Windows.
<Guest79344> Maybe the same on ubuntu
<angel> ubuntu it's very complicated to connect wifi many people are suffering the same i'm not expert
<angel> yes then i can chat with you
<Guest79344> angel, sorry I'm not following?
<Guest79344> Yes to what?
<angel> i disconected but no wifi i think is a fail of ubuntu studio all my collegues suffer same things
<angel> ok
<angel> no list no wifi, i did all i can do
<angel> that's why i'm asking other day i come here someone was very rough with me
<angel> ok no solution i'll go then
<Guest79344> Where should I report bugs for Ubuntu Studio?
<Guest79344> For example on a  clean install of Ubuntu Studio 13.04 There are duplicate items for "Online Accounts" under the settings menu
<angel> yes i had to do a clean installation beacuse update from ubuntu 12.10 it's a mess
<angel> what happens with ubuntu studio , we can't connect wifi
<angel> many people have the same problems that i have i'm not expert
<Guest79344> I don't see a link to the bug tracker for Ubuntu Studio. Do they not have one?
<angel> i'm only a pro musician
<angel> i haven't
<angel> hay alguien que habla español?
<DarkEra> Guest79344 bugs are reported on launchpad
<DarkEra> https://launchpad.net/ubuntustudio
<angel> i think will be an update soon thanks
<angel> i need connection to my record label studio if someone to know me better www.youtube.com/ethnosonics/videos
<Guest79344> Thanks DarkEra. I filed the report:
<Guest79344> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/1196336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196336 in Ubuntu Studio ""Online Accounts" is listed twice under main menu > Settings" [Undecided,New]
<Guest79344> Also reported issue from other day:
<Guest79344> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/1196339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196339 in Ubuntu Studio "Firefox "Open Containing Folder" opens Audacious instead of File Manager" [Undecided,New]
<Guest79344> Is there a way to increase the size of the window edge that allows resizing
<Guest79344> ?
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-23
<nikodmitrui> привет
<Unit193> !ru | nikodmitrui
<ubottu> nikodmitrui: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<coelebs> i'd need a looper pedal -style software but for midi cc
<coelebs> pd had some buffer/delay devices but i dunno how to sync start and stop to beat
<holstein> coelebs: sooperlooper
<coelebs> i mean i want to loop midi cc changes not audio
<coelebs> isn't sooperlooper for audio only
<holstein> never tried midi in it, but i would
<coelebs> sooperlooper is awesome
<coelebs> but sometimes crashes
<holstein> if it doesnt do midi, its not for your needs anyways
<holstein> otherwise, i would address the crashing, if it does
<coelebs> i've been reading now of this pure data object "pipe"
<coelebs> sync it to some simple midi metronome patch could just do what i want
<holstein> cool.. try #opensourcemusicians
<coelebs> thx
<coelebs> my idea is to lay down some tracks and then mute/unmute/send to effects/tweak effects and record and loop these changes
<coelebs> then layer parameter changes on the fly
<OvenWerks> :)
<coelebs> would happen out of the box with ableton i think
<holstein> i would be using sooperlooper for the live parat
<holstein> part*
<holstein> ableton is welcome to run on ubuntu
<coelebs> hehe
<coelebs> i got renoise and that has some support for such
<coelebs> but i want to experiment on pd as well
<coelebs> not in home right now so i can't check
<coelebs> but midi cc looper is something i'd need anyway
<OvenWerks> coelebs: have you tried joining the linux audio user mailing list?
<coelebs> no i hate mailing lists
<OvenWerks> It is pretty active... in fact you may find an answer already in the archives
<coelebs> hmm i could look the archives
<OvenWerks> OK, I happen to do well with them. Different stuff for different people though
<coelebs> i like irc more since it brings more brainstorming in mind
<coelebs> ppl tend to choose their words more carefully on mailing lists and such
<coelebs> here more wild ideas pop out
<coelebs> i like wild and spontaneus ideas
<coelebs> and i'm looking for a way to bring that more to music making
<coelebs> hmm giada could be just the software i'm looking for
<coelebs> turns out renoise can record and loop big bunch of stuff i want
<coelebs> also the way i want
<coelebs> but not all and delaying midi data on pure data seems to be quite straightforward
<coelebs> giada doesn't support midi yet
<Kullman> good morning (here)
<Kullman> i have a pre-installation question about Ubuntu Studio
<Kullman> ¿how is it working on NON-PAE systems?
<zequence> Kullman: You have a non-pae system?
<zequence> Not sure. The kernel is PAE enabled though
<zequence> The 32 bit one, that is
<Unit193> Heh, there's no need for 64bit PAE yet. ;)
<Unit193> zequence: There's a kernel option for Pentium M computers.
<zequence> Kullman: Start by booting the live ISO. If that works, then it works. If not, you won't be able to install with it anyway
<zequence> There's a guide here for Lubuntu, which should be the same on all *buntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Kullman> Not really.. as Lubuntu is designed specially for non-pae systems
<Unit193> Uhh, no it isn't.
<zequence> There used to be a non-pae kernel, but not anymore
<Unit193> You can use the forcepae boot option, if your computer has PAE but doesn't expose it.
<Kullman> Thank you very much
<GNUsious> Is Ubuntu free software?
<GNUsious> Free as defined by: The GNU General Public License
<zequence> GNUsious: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Unit193> zequence: Oh, got high chances on getting package upload rights for ubuntustudio-*?  Last I saw they missed the meeting.
<zequence> Unit193: I missed the meeting too, but it was already decided before they could just do a vote on the mail list. I just need a sponsor first.
<unknerror> hello
<Unit193> zequence: Oh, well good luck hen.
<zequence> Unit193: Thanks :P
<zequence> unknerror: Hi
<unknerror> what do you guys use for editing video, for add vibrance, clarity, sharpness, to a video, and to add effects on video like vintage (lomo) etc?
<zequence> I don't do video, but I would suggest checking out kdenlive for more pro stuff, Openshot for less complicated stuff
<unknerror> thx
<zequence> Openshot is not bad. And it's really easy to use
<zequence> But, you can't do much with it
<zequence> Lightworks has a linux version, but that's more for the movie makers I would suppose
<unknerror> I was searching for something like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androvidpro
<unknerror> which is easy to use, but has the vintage effect
<unknerror> i guess I'll use android x86, as I need to work on a big video and the laptop will transform faster comparing with the phone
<unknerror> altrough no vibrance-saturation-sharpness there
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-24
<coelebs> so i started to work on midi looper in pure data
<coelebs> now i can record and erase all cc data on sequences that have predefined length
<coelebs> need to find decent midi metronome patch and work out undo and it's ready
<niko__> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<niko__> looking for some help
<niko__> trying to make a toneport UX1 Line 6 work
<niko__> ...
<niko__> found some topics on web
<niko__> but nothing works
<niko__> has someone a suggestion?
<niko__> newbee on ubuntu
<niko__> ok
<niko__> thanks anyways
<Unit193> Well.
<niko__> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> (Not a bot, don't ask.)
<niko__> OK
<niko__> Can I ask you some help?
<Unit193> I can't help you with that question though.
<niko__> I am new to Ubuntu and try to install my external soundcard
<niko__> but it does not work...
<Unit193> That one runs fast.
<cyborg_> help needed with setting usb midi devices and drivers
<cyborg_> they are not working out of the box per se
<cyborg_> need help getting drivers loaded for usb midi controllers
<cyborg_> can anyone assist
<zequence> cyborg_: Which device is it?
<zequence> If has generic midi support, no special drivers are needed
<zequence> generic usb support, that is
<cyborg_> i got a second had openlabs dbeat. the controllers that i need help with are the drum pads mixer and possibly editor
<cyborg_> mainly druim pads and mixer
<cyborg_> i see it in lsusb
<cyborg_> and even usbview
<holstein> but, not in alsa or midi tab's of qjackctl connect, correct?
<cyborg_> yes correct
<holstein> is the device connected through a hub? i would not connect it through a hub, but direct, and through other live CD"s on other hardware til i see it in qjackctl
<holstein> i'll try other usb ports, and i'll also check it in a supported operating system
<cyborg_> i've  looking around and not able to find a oem driver or firmware
<holstein> i mean, if its second hand, you are even assuming the device is functional.. you can waste time with it and its DOA
<holstein> cyborg_: sure.. its likely that you were not promised or provided official linux support.. which is why im saying, testing in windows or osx can help you see if the device is acutally functional
<cyborg_> it was working fine with the original hardware and software and i've been told that there are no special drivers for the controllers and mapping and such takes place in ableton
<holstein> cyborg_: i personally dont trust what i am told. i like to see it in action, and if you havent, you are assuming
<holstein> cyborg_: there are likely not special drivers needed for OSX, which is what is being referenced there.. but, you wont know til you look first hand
<cyborg_> i know the guy i got it from very well and seen it work.
<holstein> cyborg_: you can waste many hours fiddling around, if the device is damaged
<holstein> cyborg_: im not saying anyone is lying to you, friend.. things break, and if you havent seen it working, that is a possibility, is all
<cyborg_> however that was with the installation of windows
<holstein> cyborg_: so, if you can say, *right now, the device works from windows*, and windows is supported, then its safe to say the hardware is functional. just make sure you can say that, or you are potentially wasting time
<holstein> i only say that from experience..
<holstein> otherwise, as i suggested, i'll try live CD's, and make a note of the kernels that support, if they do.. i'll try on different usb hardware and motherboards
<cyborg_> cool thanks for looking out. but i am sure it works
<holstein> cyborg_: from what you stated above, im not
<holstein> cyborg_: and, its *not* working.. but, its up to you..
<holstein> cyborg_: have you tried other  machines with a live CD? are you using a hub? have you tried plugging after boot? and before boot?
<cyborg_> okay so i am really trying to get a usb mid driver to be assigned to it since the descriptors that are listed in the firmware are not allowing ubuntu to do its magic and automatically assign the driver
<holstein> cyborg_: assigning it will come later.. try and just get the device working
<holstein> cyborg_: do you have a usb hub?
<cyborg_> no hub it is a a direct connection to the motherboard header
<holstein> cyborg_: have you tried other motherboards? other machines?
<holstein> its also nice to just try a  fresh system from live CD.. to remove your install from the equation.. usb devices, as zequence and i state, typically just work, out of the box..
<cyborg_> the device turns on.  the device is seen in lsusb, another motherboard/system has beentried but it was running ubuntu as well
<holstein> cyborg_: but, was it running the same version of ubuntu? same kernel? im suggesting trying different kernels with different drivers.. easily done from live CD's
<cyborg_> well im ahaving an issue with an m-audio oxygen 8 that wont show  up in jack or alsa
<holstein> cyborg_: choose one of the devices at a time, and work kwith it
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<holstein> cyborg_: but, my maudio is plug and play, and the oxygen is as well
<holstein> cyborg_: so, i suggest, work with a liveCD that removes your configs and operating system from the equation, and go from there..
<cyborg_> okay  ive tried on 12.04lts, 10.04, 14.04lts 64bit, studio 14.04, and studio64bit 14.04
<cyborg_> live cds and freshinstalls
<holstein> they are *all* ubuntu, though.. and im talking more specifically about 2 things. removeing you and your config from the equation, and trying *other* kernels for other potential support
<holstein> 64 vs 32bit likely wont break support for a device like that..
<holstein> at least, not in my experience..
<cyborg_> so for instance try puppy, or fedora
<holstein> cyborg_: i specifically suggested avlinux.. but, i have 12.04, 14.04, and i'll try the daily for 14.10, though, its not supported..
<holstein> but, its likely  not the issue that a newer kernel will support the device.. its more likely just a configuration breakage, or something specific about the device that just doesnt work in linux
<cyborg_> is avlniux a debian based distro
<holstein> i mean, its not promised to work in linux.. but, the maudio should
<holstein> finding someone with that specific hardware running in linux would be nice.. since you can just ask them, first hand, what is needed
<cyborg_> yeah it would
<holstein> in some cases, a normal firmware update that could be easily done in windows or osx could break linux support for the device
<cyborg_> it would lead you to beleive that it is possible since it is based on a pc anyway
<holstein> cyborg_: but, even if i had that *same* device, its not guranteed that it would have the same chipsets.. and have the same support in linux
<cyborg_> the chipset in the device or the motherboard
<cyborg_> hello anyone there
<holstein> cyborg_: yes
<holstein> cyborg_: the chipsets im referencing are in the device, but, they can be anywhere, and change.. all the company has to do is what they have promised.. and that is, provide a windows or osx driver.. not provide the chipset information, or drivers for linux
<cyborg_> okay i got that
<cyborg_> but i have seen where some have loaded drivers for their devices and got them to work on ubuntu
<cyborg_> i think i need help with solving how to bind the built in drivers in ubuntu to the devices and maybe then it will work in ubuntu
<holstein> cyborg_: i disgree
<holstein> cyborg_: you cant "bind" anything that is not showing up
<holstein> cyborg_: i would work on determining what you need to support the device.. which one are we talking about specifically? the maudio should just work.. and it does, correct?
<cyborg_> they are showing up
<holstein> cyborg_: they?
<cyborg_> in lsusb, usbview, tree
<holstein> cyborg_: i mean, in jack, specifically.. not lsusb..
<cyborg_> okay so how do i get it to show in jack if the hardware is showing up on the machine
<holstein> cyborg_: well, the fact is, it  may not be possible
<cyborg_> my moto is nothing is impossible
<cyborg_> i really dont want to go back to windows
<holstein> cyborg_: sure. i didnt say impossible, what i mean is, the manufacturer is welcome and encouraged and able to provide you support for the device.. but, if they dont..
<cyborg_> there is free lifetime support to the original purchaser of the unit
<holstein> cyborg_: sure.. but, not for linux
<cyborg_> I am not the original purchaser
<holstein> cyborg_: nothing is broken here.. everything is working as advertised
<holstein> the issue is, why is it not working in linux? and how are you going to make it work? and determine if its supposed to or able to work? knowing that the company can always make it work, utimately, but may not choose to
<cyborg_> lthey do not support linux at this time
<cyborg_> i am trying to do something different
<holstein> cyborg_: right. something that is not supported
<holstein> cyborg_: i suggest, focus on the maudio.. mine literally works when i plug it in. fully up to date 14.04 ubuntu installation.. and *any* other linux i have used it with.. out of the box
<holstein> cyborg_: is the maudio working? and showing in jack? in alsa and/or midi?
<cyborg_> still.... loking for help with usb midi controller drivers
<holstein> cyborg_: no, you are not.. you are looking for help running linux on the machine.. the dbeat hardware specifically.
<holstein> its different.. the way you ask above looks like you have a dbeat, and you are connecting it to linux, which is not the case.. you are running linux on that actual hardware and you ned *general* support for it. for everything
<cyborg_> its an intel core 2 duo running at 3ghz 4gb ram 1tb hdd ubuntustudio 14.04 64bit
<cyborg_> linux is running fine
<cyborg_> i can use any normally supported devices with it
<holstein> cyborg_: no its not.. you are not getting device support in linux for what youare asking  support with
<holstein> cyborg_: then, what is not working?
<cyborg_> however i just want to use the hardware that is built into it
<holstein> cyborg_: ok.. and what hardware is that?
<holstein> cyborg_: you can lspci and lsusb or anything else you feel a volunteer may find helpful..
<cyborg_> did you not get the pastebin?
<cyborg_> pastebin = http://pastebin.com/ar2cE7wy
<cyborg_> holstein,  output of lsusb
<holstein> cyborg_: you didnt put the pastebin in this channel, friend
<holstein> cyborg_: that was a different channel. you can also try asking properly in #ubuntu, but, i think what you will find most benificial is running other kernels on that hardware
<cyborg_> i put it in #kxstudio originally
<cyborg_> when gordonjcp was attempting to help
<holstein> cyborg_: right and the link you give still isnt working, and it was just for lsusb..
<holstein> http://pastebin.com/ar2cE7wy is dead
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyborg_> http://pastebin.com/KFzeWGgv
<cyborg_> do you see it now
<cyborg_> holstein,
<holstein> cyborg_: no. i still only see lsusb
<holstein> cyborg_: and i still see a belkin hub connected
<cyborg_> what do you want to see
<holstein> cyborg_: i would open a terminal, and run "lspci, lsusb, aplay -l, arecord -l" literally anything i think a volunteer would need..
<cyborg_> I am not disconnecting the belkin hub
<holstein> cyborg_: you should
<holstein> cyborg_: i suggested it first thing.. why would you not?
<cyborg_> holstein, it is a non-issue (the Hub)
<holstein> cyborg_: its relevant, friend..
<cyborg_> it is how my kvm is connected
<cyborg_> holstein,  or rather my key mouse/ touchinterface
<holstein> this is how you will get the most help.. by having information ready in a pastebin.. and unplugging all unessential hardware and trying other kernels with live CD's
<cyborg_> ive done that same result
<cyborg_> different machine diff ver of kernel  same result
<holstein> cyborg_: yeah? how did the avlinux kernel support the hardware? whats the output of lspci and aplay  -l from avlinux?
<holstein> cyborg_: not different machine.. *that* machine
<cyborg_> not installed any more
<holstein> cyborg_: i *never* suggested installing it
<holstein> what i suggest is, running different kernels live, and see how those commands list and recognize the hardware
<holstein> cyborg_: live, meaning, yyou dont need to install them
<cyborg_> holstein, here is the output of "lsusb -d 1471: -v | less" "lspci" and "aplay -l" http://pastebin.com/cLRm1qQU
<cyborg_> http://pastebin.com/cLRm1qQU
<cyborg_> do u c it
<holstein> cyborg_: ok.. so just do that for a few other kernels
<holstein> and, id try and keep it simpler
<cyborg_> look i want to get it working on this installation
<holstein> i mean, literally open the terminal.. run "lspci" "lsusb" "aplay -l" "arecord -l" and pastebin that
<holstein> cyborg_: look?
<holstein> cyborg_: im offering troubleshooting steps that can aid you in getting it working in that installation
<holstein> cyborg_: if you wanted to just install a binary and have full working system, the company that made the device can and is welecome to provide that.. but they are not.. so, you will need to do some work on your own
<cyborg_> i dont have the time / patience to try forty different version just to get the same results all over again.  (im exagerating but  u catch my drift)
<holstein> cyborg_: you can try a more populated channel, like #ubuntu ..or a mailing list
<holstein> cyborg_: this will take both time and patience.. much of both
<cyborg_> i guess what im saying there is no need for the troubleshooting steps if it worked on a fresh install of windows and is physically connected the same way
<holstein> cyborg_: windows support is irrelevant
<cyborg_> same hardware just different OS
<holstein> cyborg_: the company paid a team of professionals to provide that support... and officially extend that to you.. they are welcome and able to provide the same support for linux.. but dont
<holstein> cyborg_: take the machine, and try installing osx on it for example.. you would have a similar sistuation.. or android for that matter..its just not made with linux support in mind nor provided
<holstein> the fact that window works on it doesnt mean linux will.. windows, stock, out of the box, doesnt work on the hardware either.. its the drivers the manufacturer provides that support it
<cyborg_> if I were the original owner of the unit then they would give me the support. but...since i am not they will not provide me with support especially under linux
<holstein> cyborg_: no, they wouldnt.. they dont provide support for linux.. not support not drivers
<cyborg_> ok so is there a way to force a driver to load for a specific device
<holstein> cyborg_: there is not such thing as support for that device in linux, though, linux is not preventing that.. but, there is little it can do to actively facilitate it
<holstein> cyborg_: yes.. there is a way to "force a ddriver to load" . the manufacturer would create and support the driver, andit would work
<holstein> cyborg_: what do you do in windows to force the drivers to load?
<cyborg_> windows has a wizard for that
<cyborg_> easy
<holstein> cyborg_: ok.. load the wizard that the company provided for windows
<cyborg_> or edit the registry
<holstein> cyborg_: the company made that wizard for windows.. is there not one from them for linux?
<holstein> if not, thats why you are having such an issue.. there is little windows is doing to support the device .. the manufacturer provides that
<cyborg_> they didnt provide that and it is unavailable to unregistered users of their products
<cyborg_> i am not the original/registered owner
<holstein> cyborg_: no.. its unavailable in general, friend. they do not provide a tool for driver support in linux
<holstein> cyborg_: linux is not supported
<cyborg_> go4rdon was more optimistic than this
<holstein> cyborg_: sure.. and im not saying it cant be supported.. im realistic.. there is not "driver loader" built into linux here.. nor is there one you can get from the company
<holstein> this would be just like downloading or buying windows8 and trying to run it on that machine.. or osx.. its just not intended to run them, so the company doesnt provide drivers.. that doesnt mean you cant get it working, but you have to be willing to troubleshoot and spend time and effort
<cyborg_> it is a normal computer!!!!!!
<holstein> cyborg_: i never said anything to the contrary, friend
<holstein> cyborg_: but, many "Normal computers" cant run linux.. because they do not have driver support from the manuracturer
<cyborg_> windows NT, XP, 2000, VISTA, WIN7, Win8 can all run on it
<holstein> cyborg_: great.. why is that?
<holstein> cyborg_: did the company promise they would? by providing driver support?
<cyborg_> ok fine
<holstein> cyborg_: if they did, you can ask them to do the same for linux.. but, if not, you'll have to do some testing
<cyborg_> i did some searching and found where someone was able to reassign a driver to a different device of a different kind to get more functionality using ubuntu.  so how much different is that from what i am trying to do other than
<holstein> cyborg_: for that specific hardware?
<cyborg_> holstein,  YES!!!  testing that is what I want to do. but I also want to test by binding drivers or editing scripts.  is there help for that
<holstein> cyborg_: share what you have, friend..
<cyborg_> holstein, http://lwn.net/Articles/143397/
<holstein> cyborg_: where is it stated that this pertains to your hardware?
<cyborg_> nowhere
<cyborg_> however the pricipal should be the same
<holstein> cyborg_: so, when i ask "for that specific hardware?: above, and you reply in caps with "YES!!!", its actually *not* for that specific hardware? then?
<cyborg_> principal
<holstein> cyborg_: the principil there is, there is something to support the device.. you dont have that here.. you havre *different* *hardware* .. and a much newer kernel, where that is not needed as much
<cyborg_> 14.04lts 64bit
<holstein> cyborg_: that link is for an older kernel, and for other hardware.. it has little relevance for your situation.. since you dont know what to bind, or if you can, or need to bind anything
<holstein> cyborg_: i would be using the avlinux 32bit kernel.. and a 12.04 live, and 14.10 live.. as well as 14.04.. all 32bit, likely
<holstein> live*
<holstein> so that i can be nimble, and check hardware support..
<holstein> that link is not for you..
<holstein> "One new feature in the 2.6.13-rc3 kernel release, is the ability to bind and unbind drivers from devices manually from user space. Previously, the only way to disconnect a driver from a device was usually to unload the whole driver from memory, using rmmod."
<holstein> you have no drivers to bind, or unbind.. you dont konw what , if anything, from the kernel supports the device yet
<cyborg_> i need 64bit for the amount of ram that will be installed.  whats the use of fixing it on a platform that will not be used
<holstein> cyborg_: it doesnt matter what you need, in the end, friend.. im talking about the steps you need to do to test..
<holstein> cyborg_: none of this is a "Fix".. nothing is broken
<cyborg_> okay
<holstein> its not a shortcoming of linux or that system that linux doesnt run on it.. and its not broken.. its all working as advertised and promised
<cyborg_> so if they intentionally made it invisible to linux but not to windows
<cyborg_> is there a way to bind the snd-usb-midi driver to it
<holstein> cyborg_: sure.. where is the driver that the manufacturer provided?
<holstein> cyborg_: or the specs that allow us to communicate with the device they have made?
<holstein> cyborg_: they are not intentionally blocking it from linux friend.. they are just not providing support for linux.. they never promised they would
<cyborg_> i need help binding a driver to a device.
<cyborg_> there no windows drivers available
<cyborg_> it is class compliant but linux doesnt see it
<holstein> if its class compliant, it should just work
<cyborg_> but has the wrong class listed
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-25
<EleanorEllis> How do I install fonts in Ubuntu Studio 14.04?
<holstein> EleanorEllis: same as in xfce, xubuntu, or main ubuntu really what are you looking for?
<holstein> EleanorEllis: you can see "manually installing fonts" here, which looks like how i would do it and have done it http://sourcedigit.com/9735-install-fonts-linux-ubuntu-14-04/
<EleanorEllis> holstein: On a hunch I looked in Synaptic and discovered that Font-manager is actually installed. It just doesn't seem to show in the menu. But it can be called from the command line
<EleanorEllis> holstein: I just found that font manager is also in the publishing menu#
<holstein> or, you can do it manually.. or,just add fonts in your users /home..
<cyborg_> i need help wit usb midi drivers can someone help?
<holstein> cyborg_: no.. you need help with linux suppot on that specific hardware. its not a midi device that you are trying to use in linux
<holstein> support*
<holstein> cyborg_: you have an entire PC.. that you are trying to run linux on.. have you contacted the mailing list? or a larger channel?
<cyborg_> i have and no response.
<holstein> cyborg_: you'l have to wait.. when i go to bed here in a minute, and back to work, this channel can be quite dead
<cyborg_> i am not having an issue with the device and not the computer just with the way in which linux addresses the device
<holstein> cyborg_: i would go to the general ubuntu mailing list..
<holstein> cyborg_: linux is not given support to address the machine
<cyborg_> please stop thinking it is a proprietory machine it is just a computer with linux installed
<cyborg_> fresh install at that
<holstein> cyborg_: oh.. im not thinking that, at all.. it *is* a proprietary machine that has not promise of linux support
<holstein> cyborg_: thats why its not working "out of the box". the maufacturers have not supplied the linux kernel developers with data to add in so that it would just get supported out of the box.. they are likely not interested in supporting linux like that
<holstein> cyborg_: i would join the main ubuntu development list and try and find someone who maybe works with embedded systems
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel for example
<holstein> this channel is about ubuntustuduio support, and quite slow... its not really about larger hardware support like that
<holstein> cyborg_: do try and be clear, though.. you are stating the question as if you have a midi use device that is not working in ubuntustudio, which is far from the case
<holstein> midi USB
<cyborg_> no that is pretty much exactly the case.  but the approach should be find a way to load a driver for the device and then develope one from there
<holstein> cyborg_: its not, friend.. you do *not* have a usb device sitting there, and plugging it into a machine running ubuntu
<holstein> cyborg_: you have an entire os with integrated devices that are not working.. that you want to provide support for
<holstein> cyborg_: its not to "Find a way to load a driver", you have to go way further down than that.. the manufacturer doesnt give you a driver, so you can just load it. you have to identify what that hardware can be used as, and get help on that level
<cyborg_> okay can someone help me with assigning a driver to a usb device that is intended to be a midi controller but may be looked at as a HID device in ubuntu
<kostex> hello experts!  I've searched the net.. nothing useful.. so: I want to get rid of the xcfe session save feature.. What I did now is added 'rm /home/xxx/.cache/sessions/*' to rc.local   This is a 'brute force' method.. Is there a better way? Or just leave it like this?
<coelebs> iirc there was a box to uncheck
<coelebs> but i'm not on my ubuntu box right now
<coelebs> or was it per program...
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<cyborg_> can someone help me with assigning a driver to a usb device that is intended to be a midi controller but may be looked at as a HID device in ubuntu
<holstein> cyborg_: i suggest mentioning that its a standalone PC.. and i would go to the ubuntu devel mailing list..
<zequence> cyborg_: There's no reason why it can't be both, I think, but if there aren't drivers for it, someone will need to write some.
<zequence> cyborg_: ..or package some firmware
<holstein> ideally, the manufacturer, of the device.. if you dont mind saying, zequence
<zequence> http://alsa.opensrc.org/USBMidiDevices
<holstein> zequence: i seem to have a challenging communicating what i mean by that
<holstein> challenge*
<zequence> Well, we don't write drivers anyhow :P
<zequence> Not me, anyway
<holstein> zequence: im just having an issue communicating with cyborg_ about this..
<holstein> cyborg_ has stated that linux is running on the device, and windows works, so linux should work.. but, the drivers are not there, as you are saying..
<zequence> Well, depends of course if he installed any drivers on Windows
<zequence> ..which happens automatically nowadays for some devices, I think
<cyborg_> it is just a computer.
<cyborg_> pads faders and other inputs are Midi controllers
<zequence> I don't get it. Is the PC the midi controller, or you want a midi controller to work with a PC?
<holstein> its a PC
<zequence> What is?
<holstein> the controls are integrated
<holstein> the dbeat from openlabs.. the device in question
<zequence> Ah, it came with a specially configured Windows OS
<holstein> afaik, it ships with windows.. i asked cyborg_ if it came with windows to see if the hardware was functioning properly.. cyborg_ stated he had seen, first hand, the device running properly in windows before his friend gave it to him.. or sold
<zequence> cyborg_: If the buttons on that thing are functional as HID devices, then you can use something to translate that into MIDI, like puredata
<cyborg_> zequence, thanks that is closer to what i am looking for
<cyborg_> the pressure sensitive pads are the ones that i really want to work and the faders.  would be nice to get everything talking to and from apps
<holstein> cyborg_: so, fire up puredata and translate the midi data, or share with zequence what you have done that makes that not possible..
<zequence> cyborg_: Might be a bit of trouble getting the hid library to work on puredata
<zequence> I haven't dealt with it much. But, if you want to learn how to do it, first look up how to use puredata. Then, ask around on #dataflow, or on the pure data mail list on how to get hid to work
<zequence> puredata, to clarify, is a programming language, but it's graphical and fairly easy to use, especially for midi
<zequence> The package for puredata is "puredata", and hid is "pd-hid"
<zequence> There's also pd-extended, in a PPA. At ppa:eighthave/pd-extended
<zequence> ..which looks prettier and includes all the libs
<zequence> If you are serious about that alternative, start here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtgGol-I4gA
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-26
<coelebs> so my pure data midi cc looper is ready for testing http://youtu.be/oPB02SmuAYc
<dan-roger> hey
<alessandra_> ciao a tutti,
<alessandra_> ho appena installato ubuntu studio sul mio portatile
<alessandra_> e se ho capito bene qui posso trovare aiuto per un problema che non riesco a risolvere
<alessandra_> hi, maybe i have to write in english
<alessandra_> my english is not very good, but i can try
<alessandra_> ther's someone?
<alessandra_> hi, someone can help my?
<alessandra_> my laptop not view wifi network
<alessandra_> sorry for my english
<alessandra> hi, ther's someone to help me?
<holstein> alessandra: there are many here.. help may or may not be here.. whats your question?
<alessandra> hello, i have a problem whit the wifi network
<holstein> alessandra: the wifi network?
<holstein> alessandra: your wifi network is seperate from your machine
<alessandra> and also whit the english language
<holstein> alessandra: oh.. i understand
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> alessandra: are you able to connect to wifi?
<alessandra> no, only by lan cble
<alessandra> cable
<holstein> alessandra: what hardware do you have?
<holstein> alessandra: you can open "terminal" and run "lspci" and pastebin the results
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alessandra> tank you ubottu for the link
<holstein> alessandra: ubuntu is a bot
<holstein> alessandra: its just you and me, here
<Unit193> A problem with the eth0 connection?  Well.
<holstein> alessandra: please use the command "lspci" to get a list of your hardware, and share it with me in a pastebin
<alessandra> yes, just a moment
<alessandra> i learn now pastebin
<alessandra> http://pastebin.com/Vxnh4iVm
<alessandra> i hope this is correct
<alessandra> i have try Wicd, but wifi network not apper in the list
<holstein> alessandra: do you have wifi hardware?
<alessandra> yes yes
<alessandra> qualcomm atheros ar242x
<Unit193> holstein: Is that atheros version correct for madwifi?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160177
<holstein> Unit193: maybe
<Unit193> madwifi-source
<holstein> alessandra: i just switch devices these days.. those are so cheap
<holstein> alessandra: if i find one that is not plug and play, i just get one that is
<alessandra> i no understand very well..
<alessandra> you think is better buy external device?
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-27
<alessandra> hello folks!
<alessandra> 24h i go around to find solution at problem whit wifi card atheros 242x on my laptop
<alessandra> yesterday someone try help me, but any try is failed
<alessandra> http://pastebin.com/bPTWN99y
<alessandra> http://pastebin.com/6VvBgavH
<alessandra> this is the situation in my laptop, great tanks to any can help my
<alessandra> me
<studio-user911> sorry for my english - 1st i try to install ubuntu it detects my windows, but only my external hdd device for installation. then i make partitions on my internal hdd for ubuntu and so on, but now ubuntu dont detect my windows... what's wrong?
<studio-user911> sorry.... hello my name is heinrich from germany
<cfhowlett> !de
<cfhowlett> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<studio-user911> ja
<cfhowlett> studio-user911 come ask in #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> studio-user911 or in the german channel ^^^
<dan-roger> Hey
<scott> Hi!
<Guest80187> hi
<Guest80187> --help
<shutyaev> hi guys. how can i add a keyboard layout indicator to the top panel in ubuntustudio 14.04 ?
<studio-user117> i who are you?
<Den_> Hello. Can any of you guys help me with something?
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-29
<den> Hi can any of you help me with a Jack issue I'm having?
<coelebs> what's the issue?
<den> I have my guitar hooked up to my PC, and I'm pretty sure I've got Rakarrack set up through Jack properly, but it seems as though my guitar is still not getting through to Rakarrack.
<coelebs> let's see
<coelebs> mine works out of the box
<coelebs> now that i hooked up mic to mic in
<coelebs> maybe you got line in selected
<den> What do you mean?
<coelebs> open terminal and alsamixer
<den> Alright.
<coelebs> press F4 and navigate to input source
<den> Okay.
<coelebs> you can choose with up/down arrows
<den> Out of line, front, and rear mic, the only sound I get at all come from Line.
<coelebs> do you have laptop?
<den> No it's a desktop.
<coelebs> and you turned the volume knob on guitar?
<den> Yes.
<coelebs> let's take qjackctl open next
<coelebs> you might want to keep alsamixer open
<den> I already have qjackctl open.
<holstein> den: does jack work otherwise?
<coelebs> system goes to rakarrack and rakarrack goes to system in connection panel?
<coelebs> and jack is running?
<den> Yes, and yes.
<holstein> plugging a guitar straight into any sound card like that may not work on a simple impedance level..
<den> I've had it working before on Ubuntu 13.12 but it stopped when I installed 14.04.
<holstein> the line in's are not for instruments
<holstein> den: you mean, on 13.10?
<den> Yeah.
<den> I have no idea why it isn't working now.
<holstein> den: can you route *anything* through jack?
<holstein> den: you get software working? output? like a file that plays? correct?
<den> I don't know for certain.
<den> How can I test that?
<holstein> den: route something through jack, like a known good audio file in audacious
<holstein> if you dont get output from there, you wont pass the input through anything and get output
<den> I don't have audacious installed, let me get it really quickly.
<holstein> den: whatever you use that uses jack.. vlc, whatever
<holstein> yoshimi
<holstein> just make sure that jack is running, then that it is outputting to the card
<holstein> then, you can read that, even in 13.10, that input is inappropriate for instruments
<den> Okay it won't play the loaded file. It doesn't progress at all.
<holstein> den: wont play? or wont route?
<holstein> den: what would i do? try and thin *all* of this out... stop jack. then, get *any* audio file playing
<holstein> then, you'll call that the "known good audio file".. you'll take the known good audio file and get it playing with jack
<holstein> *then* move on to line inputs, such as the guitar
<den> Okay so the audio file does not work while Jack is open at all, and even when it's closed it seems to cause vlc to hang completely.
<holstein> den: so, thats not a "known good" audio file, then
<holstein> den: now, you have additional quesitons to ask and answer.. is the file supported by a codec? is it corrupt.. etc
<den> I mean, any of the audio files on my computer don't work after I open Jack, close it, close VLC, and re-open VLC.
<holstein> den: you cant "close" jack.. it must be stopped.. if its runing in teh background, it takes over the audio device, and then, you have qjackctl closed and cant route
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<den> Oh I did stop it before I quit qjackctl.
<holstein> den: vlc, also must be set to use jack, or pulse
<holstein> but, you need not get to fixated on getting that to work.. this is not a fix for you.. its just troubleshooting.. get *anything* to make *any* sound in jack.. yoshimi is a nice one
<den> Okay so I installed Yoshimi, started Jack and opened it. Now what do you want me to do?
<holstein> den: i want you to literally make a sound with jack running
<holstein> den: whatever you think is the shortest and most reliable path to you being ablt to create a noise in jack
<den> But I don't know how to do that. I am a complete Linux newbie.
<holstein> !proaudio
<den> What is that?
<holstein> den: yoshimi makes its own sounds, and has a built in keyboard, so, routing the audio is all that is required to see that audio attempt to hear audio
<den> Okay I can see where there is audio, but i can't hear it.
<holstein> den: then, thats a problem. and nothing you plug in, such as your guitar, or rakarrak, or anything else will make sound til you learn to route there, and what the issue is
<den> Well how do I learn that?
<holstein> den: there is no need to troubleshoot "guitar through rakarrak" yet, when, actually, *no* audio is going through jack
<den> Okay so I just connected left and right to playback 1 and 2 and now I get sound.
<holstein> den: you have to/need to make *all* connections like that
<holstein> den: you'll see the input on the device on the left in the "connect" panel of qjackctl.. you'll route the guitar plugged into that jack from there..
<holstein> den: you wont see a label named "guitar input".. it can be labeled literally anything.. so, i'll just test them til i see what is what
<holstein> you have no guarantee from the creators of the device for alsa/linux support, so the labels cannot be trusted
<holstein> den: i must be off.. i'll leave you with coelebs .. and also, the #opensourcemusicians channel can be helpful.. but i think you'll find you have a simple routing issue there
<den> Thanks Holstein.
<staxxx> Hello everyone. I'm having a bit of trouble with jack recently. for instance i cannot connect my oxygen midi keyboard to sooperlooper as it doesnt show in the midi box in jack. I can connect my keyboard to amsynth but not sooperlooper. any help here please? thanks
<staxxx> sooperlooper does not show in jackś midi input ports
<staxxx> phasex doesn appear also
<staxxx> any help here?
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-23
<t001> Hi anyone knows of a program included in the repositories of ubuntu studio that would allow using a keypad or a joystick as a midi input device?
<t001> a usb numeric keypad or a joystick as a midi input device
<t001> I want to use it to controll Rakarack
<t001> I need to wire an "El cheapo" midi foot controller
<holstein> you can easily map whatever you like to controls in sooperlooper
<holstein> im sure you can do that manually, if you want
<holstein> i would try #opensourcemusicians as well as just trying virtual keyboards, in the repo
<holstein> should be able to fire up vkbd and route it in JACK to what you like
<holstein> !info vkbd
<ubottu> Package vkbd does not exist in vivid
<holstein> !info xvkbd
<ubottu> xvkbd (source: xvkbd): software virtual keyboard for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3-1 (vivid), package size 82 kB, installed size 280 kB
<t001> thanks I will research some information about those things you have mentioned.
<t001> xvkbd does not even show up on Patchage
<ghosty> bonsoir , je suis sous ubuntu studio et dans le gestionnaire de paramétre et que je veux aller dans bureau pour changer le fon d'écren , la fenétre se fige et je peut rien faire mise a part fermer la fenétre
<ghosty> si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<victoria_> hello i have some problem with wlan
<victoria_> need some help
<dlaciv12> Hello all. I just moved to Ubuntu Studio from... just about everything else. I'm also pretty new to Linux. First question I have is where do I adjust display brightness? The function keys don't work so I was looking thrrough system settings but can't find brightness any where.
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-24
<dlaciv12> Hmm... The function key work when I'm on battery power.
<aldo> using ubuntustudio 14.04 how can I set a high priority for my pci soundcard to minimize xruns?
<Samul`> is there anyone here who is also in #ubuntu ?
<Samul`> it looks like I'm banned from that channel but I don't know why
<Samul`> since I haven't even been active in the last days
<Unit193> !appeals | Samul`
<ubottu> Samul`: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Samul`> thank you
<aldo> How do I give irq priority to my pci soundcard?
<sdsadw22212> is there anyway to repair the login screen of tty7
<sdsadw22212> ?
<sdsadw22212> i can log in via shell in tty1-tty6 but the internet isn't starting up there.... i have no clue what i did to cause this problem
<sdsadw22212> the problem being whenever i try to login via the gui in tty7 it just flashes black and puts me back into the login menu...
<sdsadw22212> startxfce4 on tty1 terminal gives a unable to connect to X server: Resource temporarily unavailable
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-27
<baja> hello
<cfhowlett> greetings baja
<baja> from outerspace...
<cfhowlett> nope.  only from China.
<baja> haha ok
<baja> how do i chat private
<baja> ?
<cfhowlett> with permission and depending on your irc client ....
<ubuntu-studio> dark table
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-28
<guitar> ciao a tutti ho da poco installato ubuntu studio ma non si sente l'audio
<cfhowlett> !it | guitar
<ubottu> guitar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<guitar> ok thanks
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> experienced linux user but never used it for audio production apart from cutting a bit with audacity.
<DexterF> now installed U/S and would like to hook my guitar to it to use it as an effect system
<DexterF> where do I start? I have to setup Jack?
<zequence> DexterF: Use qjackctl to start jack. Then, start either Guitarix or Rakkarack
<zequence> ..both virtual amps
<zequence> You may need to connect using qjackctl -> Connect
<zequence> DexterF: !ProAudio
<zequence> !ProAudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<DexterF> zequence: ah, great, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-27
<symphony> hey
<symphony> anyone else has this problem that the wifi disconnects suddenly and then takes forever to reconnect?
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-28
<erick_> Hi, is this the right place to let developers know some issue?
<krytarik> !bugs | erick_
<ubottu> erick_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<erick_> I have been using latency kernel for one year now, and I am kind of think that it would cause the monitor to be super bright.
<erick_> Thank you so much. I tried such ubuntu-bug, and it worked.
<scotty__> sos
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-29
<Tea_Punk> Hello, I have some questions
<tinashh2000> hI
<jrfranklin_> hello
<paul_> I want Ubuntu studio to upgrade to 16.x, but it is offering me version 15 right now. Any idea how to fix this?
<sakrecoer> paul_:
<sakrecoer> sudo apt-get update
<sakrecoer> sudo apt-get upgrade
<sakrecoer> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sakrecoer> ant then: sudo do-release-upgrade
<sakrecoer> paul_: make sure you back up your data first: better safe than sorry
<sakrecoer> paul_: or you can follow the steps in the last paragraph here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-15-10-to-16-04-lts the one that says "Upgrade After Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Is Released"
<sakrecoer> paul_: ... oh that omg article is for ubuntu vanilla sorry
<sakrecoer> paul_: but you can find the "Update Manager" in the menu under "system" when it is done checking for updates, press the "settings..." button. in the window that opens, make sure "Notify me of a new ubuntu version" is set to "for long term support verisons"
<jrfranklin> hello
<jrfranklin> friends
<jrfranklin_> hello
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ?
<paul_> What's your software?
<paul_> sakrecoer: as to your last instruction, that is exactly what I did, except I got offered version 15
<jrfranklin_> hey
<jrfranklin_> paul
<jrfranklin_> i now see sorry
<jrfranklin_> u here ?
<paul_> yes
<jrfranklin_> Paul
<jrfranklin_> i have problem
<jrfranklin_> Kdenlive
<jrfranklin_> Crash error
<jrfranklin_> U can help me ?
<paul_> kdenlive is your rendering software?
<paul_> I haven't used it. I use OpenShot. Crashes occasionally, but I have never lost my work.
<jrfranklin_> Paul i want
<jrfranklin_> 2 movies combine and +logo +text
<jrfranklin_> i can make with openshot ?
<paul_> Yes, certainly. I have used it for title cards (using a screenshot of something in Open Office), and I am sure you can do something similar by importing a a logo.
<paul_> It imports graphics as well as video and sound (if video and sound are separate)
<jrfranklin_> i tried but i cant make bro
<jrfranklin_> 2 movies combine
<jrfranklin_> Openshot is stable worked to u ?
<paul_> Yes. But it has crashed for me (but I never lost any work as a result). Save often. Probably a good thing to do in kdenlive.
<jrfranklin_> look private
<paul_> ?
<jrfranklin_> Private
<jrfranklin_> Paul come on private bro
<jrfranklin_> i writed to u
<paul_> How do you do that?
<jrfranklin_> right find my nickname
<jrfranklin_> left click and
<jrfranklin_> query
<jrfranklin_> Friends i have Kdenlivecrash... Example i want edit 2 movies Combine and add+logo, add+text but render is not complete .. Who Can Help Me ? in Private ?
<studio-user077> hello currently testing out ubuntu studio
<studio-user077> is this an active irc ? are people helpfull?
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-30
<ilcp> buenas noches. Tengo instalado ubuntu studio trusty tahr 32bit en mi notebook y no me permite cambiarle el fondo de pantalla. No se cómo hacer.Podrían ustedes ayudarme? MUCHAS GRACIAS
<ilcp> cuando lo cambio desde el panel de aplicaciones no me toma el cambio
<ilcp> no me permite utilizar otro fondo de pantalla que no sea el del OS
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-01
<tortib> I'm trying to install ubuntu studio on my laptop and it freezes after tpm_crb can't request region for resource and has a mem allocation
<tortib> anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntu-studio> Hello, I was wondering what the default username and password is for a live session?
<ubuntu-studio> For Ubuntu?
<dabblers-buffet> Hello, I have an issue here with the JACK sound server in Ubuntu Studio.
<dabblers-buffet> Whenever I use the JACK Audio Connection Kit to start JACK, I get this...
<dabblers-buffet> http://pastebin.com/eMjZvS3r
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-02
<dabblers-buffet> Hello?
<dabblers-buffet> Hello?
<revofire> hello
<Saw_C13> Buenas Tardes a todos nuevo usuario de ubuntu studio.. Saludos
<Saw_C13> :)
<Saw_C13> Hi, anyone knows if Supports Alesis Multimix 16 usb 2.0??? ///  Buenas, alguien sabe si Soporta la mixer Alesis Multimix 16 usb 2.0???
<studio-user243> hola
<studio-user243> hola hay alguien?
<Saw_C13> Hi, anyone knows if Supports Alesis Multimix 16 usb 2.0??? ///  Buenas, alguien sabe si Soporta la mixer Alesis Multimix 16 usb 2.0???
<studio-user718> hello
<studio-user718> hello
<studio-user718> hello
<Saw_C13> hello... i don know how is this
<Saw_C13> dont
<Saw_C13> Hi, anyone knows if Supports Alesis Multimix 16 usb 2.0??? ///  Buenas, alguien sabe si Soporta la mixer Alesis Multimix 16 usb 2.0???
<Saw_C13> Im only here?
#ubuntustudio 2016-07-03
<studio-user101> hello people
<studio-user722> Hello Word =:D
<studio-user722> Have Ubuntu a good compatibility driver with Creative Sound Blaster Z card?
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-26
<studio-user221> hey i missed the last thing that was said, i posted an image of a bluetooth error, can someone PM me any relevant logs?
<studio-user221> my client went down
<studio-user221> i pasted this http://i.imgur.com/G2phXAh.png
<EleanorEllis> I am trying to setup my gmail account in Evolution but I understand google doesn't support password authentication anymore unless you enable "less secure authentication" in one's gmail account. I thought Gnome Online Accounts would handle this but I don't have this in my control panel. I am using the XFCE desktop environment on UbuntuStudio.
<EleanorEllis> I have installed Gnome Online Accounts via Synaptic
<oerheks> iirc you find that option in the online account settings page, not in the gnome tool
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: I cannot find and online account settings page
<oerheks> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255?hl=en
<EleanorEllis> I'm not sure why I disconnected
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: I know about allowing less secure apps to connect but I am looking for the secure way to do it using oauth
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: Aha! Installing account-plugin-google has installed the other necessary packages for online accounts so now I am being asked to authenticate in a mini browser. This is what I was looking for.
<oerheks> oh good find
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: Mind you. Evolution is still not finding my gmail account
<prologon> 16.04.02 Jack/Musescore stall: after a few hours, cpu load goes up to 100% and system is very very slow. Restart Jack/MuseScore solves problem for a few hours.
<EleanorEllis> oerheks: Someone in #evolution has helped me. Thanks for your help as well.
<studio-user048> hi
<OvenWerk1> prologon: can you use a utility like top to find out if it shows Musescore as using lots of CPU , check also if memory use is going up as well. Jack should be fine, I have been running the same instance of jack of 20 days now.
<studio-CrocLeCra> Bonjour à tous
<Croc-Le-Crabe> Bonjour
<Croc-Le-Crabe> Une question : J'ai changer de version Studio. Comment renvoyer le son de Alsa ZynAddSubFX vers l'onglet Audio de Jack connexion ? Merci.
<L00P3X> hello.. i can't understand how to hock zynaddsubfx to my midi uno device.. zyn appears over midi in jack config.. where my midi uno over alsa..
<L00P3X> * zyn appears over midi in jack *connections.. and my midi uno device in jack's alsa
<OvenWerk1> use a2jmidid
<OvenWerk1> a2j_control ehw start
<OvenWerk1> Then your hw will appear in jack too
<L00P3X> Ovenweks1, hello again!.. Thank you
<OvenWerk1> np
<L00P3X> it works!!.. even if i can't find it over menù.. have to launch a2midid over terminal
<OvenWerk1> Most people add it to qjackctl so that it get started with jack. Studio's new -controls app should give a GUI control for this as well.
<L00P3X> you mean as script?
<OvenWerk1> Ya, settings->options->Execute script after Startup
<L00P3X> doesn't work.. i typed in a2jmidid
<OvenWerk1> if you are going to use a2jmidid you need a line like:
<OvenWerk1> a2jmidid -e &
<OvenWerk1> The & is important
<OvenWerk1> That is part of the reason I use: a2j_control ehw start
<L00P3X> this way doesn't work for me..
<OvenWerk1> Could be. I use my own script at session start
<OvenWerk1> If jack is already running before starting qjackctl then it won't work either
<OvenWerk1> you might try killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<OvenWerk1> Then try with qjackctl again
<L00P3X> OvenWerk1, I thank you allot! i even get to manage calf!.. thath have a bad behavor!! why it connects to itself over jack when i add a new fx!!! it just destroys my boxes! like a mic overgained near a box!
<L00P3X> OvenWerk1, Hope to see you soon.. will shutdown my pc and try later to setup all as well to work over arduor.. let you know ^^
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-27
<Maynard> ANybody out there?
<Maynard> ustudio
<Maynard> Bueller?
<studio-user487> join
<studio-user487> hi there
<studio-user487> I have a question I am using VMPK to connect my Yamaha YPG-235 to my computer.
<studio-user487> But my question is How I get the sound from my keyboard to the computer. Now If I press the key on the virtual piano I get the sound on my piano speaker.
<studio-user487> But I press the keys on my piano I dont get any sound.
<studio-user487> help
<studio-user487> exit
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-28
<EleanorEllis> I am running Ubuntu Studio 16.04. I want to install webcamoid 8.0.0 but the version in the 16.04 repositories is only 6.2.0 but apparently version 8.0.0 is in the Ubuntu 17.10 repositories. Can I install from there?
<EleanorEllis> Alternatively it's in Debian Testing
<EleanorEllis> and Debian Unstable
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, bad idea to mix version sources. better to install from source
<studio_> hi guys, i need help with this error on Ardour 5: [ERROR]: LADSPA: impossibile caricare il modulo "/usr/lib/ladspa/gsm_1215.so" (/usr/lib/ladspa/gsm_1215.so: undefined symbol: gsm_destroy)
<EleanorEllis> I need to remove my google account from evolution (added through gnome online accounts) but can't. I even completely removed gnome-online-accounts and the google plugin in Synaptic (my package manager) but the google account is still there.
<EleanorEllis> ^ Sorted now: someone in #evolution helped me
<n-iCe> hello!
<n-iCe> does ubuntustudio comes with video editors?
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> is openshot the last version?
<n-iCe> or the ubuntu repos version
<n-iCe> which has a lot of bugs
<n-iCe> anyone knows?
<L00P3X> after some crashes whit plugins on ardour i just made a fresh ubuntustudio install after using lubuntu whit studio-meta-audios... but seems to not help me out :\ when i add a calf plugin to a midi track arour "core dumbs" whitout a crash report.. seen some video adding it this way so it's maybe it's this 32bit machine? i do miss something before running carf on a track? here an ardour5 terminal log.. https://pastebin.com/eGCm1b4B
<L00P3X> i used to: open jack.. run ardour as jack.. add a midi track whit yoshimi.. record some midis.. add calf plugin to track..  core dumped..
<L00P3X> sorry, i've got to go..
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-29
<studio-user573> How is the password of live user ubuntu-studio
<studio-user573> what is the fucking password of the live cd from ubuntu studio
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-30
<EleanorEllis> Would LXDE be a lighter weight faster environment than XFCE?
<EleanorEllis> Would LXDE be a lighter weight faster environment than XFCE? I am running Ubuntu Studio on an old laptop with only 8GB of RAM and it slows down a lot. I am wondering if I could improve things by changing to LXDE. I do some video and audio editing and processing plus recording and photograph editing, plus desktop publishing
<EleanorEllis> For example I have a problem when I my partner is watching video on one screen and I and looking up information in multiple browser windows.
<OvenWerks> 8GB sounds like a lot. I rarely use more than about 4GB out of 8 on my machine. with 4 desktops two monitors wide avaerage 8 windows per workspace. Lots of tabs in Firefox (40 or so) i5 in it.
<OvenWerks> I don't know that the DE is going to be the limit... Use top or htop and look at the memory and cpu each thing is using.
<EleanorEllis> OvenWerks: Thanks
<studio-user091> hello
<L00P3X> GoodAfternoon
<bree> anyone there?
<L00P3X> bree, yes I ^^..
<L00P3X> sometimes you just have to ask. someone would like to respond you.. later or soon :\
<bree> okay :) could you tell me if it is possible to get the standard ubuntu environment on ubuntu studio working?
<L00P3X> you mean the gnome desktop? whit sidebar?
<bree> yup i suppose
<L00P3X> UbuntuStidio uses xfce, this is good because it to not take a lot of memory.. install it is just easy as go back to xfce..
<L00P3X> but i kann't assicure you that my way will fill all dependencies.. i do it before from unity or gnome to lxde to save memori
<bree> whats unity?
<bree> and which daw do you use? if you're using one
<L00P3X> i'm on ubuntu studio now ^^ whit xfce.. as defoult
<bree> and whats unity?
<L00P3X> unity should be the ubuntu desktop.. gnome the debian one..
<L00P3X> it's not difficoult to installa new desktop.. just lounch sudo apt-get install gnome and you are done.. exit session and at the login click on the gear, select gnome and you are done
<L00P3X> bon ubuntu studio you have to click at the top on tge xfce icon.. and select gnome.. I personaly installed lxde along xfce.. for memory saving..
<bree> okay sounds interesting, and how's that dock thingy called. Elementary os is based on it i figure
<L00P3X> but you bether wait someone else respond to.. i will not make troubles to you becouse i never do it..
<bree> okay, so you're not 100 % sure...
<bree> well, it's freshly installed anyway
<L00P3X> #ubuntu will help you for shure..
<L00P3X> bree, no.. should work this way but get support over #ubuntu too :\
<L00P3X> bree_, are you on?
<OvenWerks> bree_: The vanilla ubuntu desktop environment (unity) has been found difficult to get working well with profesional audio. Not impossible for sure, some people have done so though.
<bree_> okay, thanks for the information guys.
<OvenWerks> you can install ubuntu and just add the ubuntustudio metas you require (audio, audio core , etc.
<L00P3X> OvenWerks does it right..
<bree_> doesn't matter
<bree_> i got ubuntu studio installed all the way
<bree_> it's not that i lack the hdd space or so
<bree_> nor the hardware resources
<L00P3X> start discovering it ^^ it's full of surprises
<OvenWerks> you will probably need ubuntustudio-controls to fix the way ubuntu normally installs jackd...
<OvenWerks> OK
<OvenWerks> enjoy.
<L00P3X> Ovenwerks, i also have some questions.. you may stay around another bit?
<OvenWerks> Ask away..
<L00P3X> for shure my computer do not fulfitt a working standard.. but the magior desseas thath i go trough jet are a 46,9 latency lak over jack.. and some l2v plugins thath coredump ardour..
<L00P3X> also seems that pyton-uniconverter have some trouble to work over inkscape by saving some .plt .. i didn't have it could be done
<OvenWerks> inkscape questions I don't know... not a graphics person.
<OvenWerks> are you using calf lv2s?
<L00P3X> exactly ^^.. have to rout it trough jack.. my latency actuali is 69,7
<OvenWerks> calf lv2s use gtk as their GUI which conflicts with the version Ardour uses + crash
<OvenWerks> calf plugins have other problems as well
<L00P3X> seen some have ladspa too.. work great.. even other midi instrument make coredump ardour.. will list it and let the channel know
<OvenWerks> they look nice but the internals have had some problems.
<L00P3X> will work around it whit jack ^^.. and will need a new pc for a good low latency i guess
<OvenWerks> No plugin should use gtk or qt as the GUI toolkit. A plugin should be a static build and not use system libs. Many plugin builders don't understand this.
<OvenWerks> low latency requires some work sometimes.
<L00P3X> i tried to work around buffer and fotograms.. and will not do it again whit gambling the values.. jack crashes a way i have to restar the pc
<OvenWerks> Are you using a USB interface?
<L00P3X> i have..
<OvenWerks> have you tryed with it plugged into all the different usb ports?
<OvenWerks> Often at least one of the USB ports shares irq with other things
<L00P3X> have a makie 12 mixer connectet trough jack.. Never had problems whit it! only i can't use internal pc speakers as audio out.. becouse of latency.. have to use the out of tha mixer.. what could mean that when i encrease the usb volume i get like a mic near a box
<OvenWerks> USB audio interfaces should never be plugged into a USB hub with other things like mouse (very bad) or whatever
<L00P3X> some problems.. and seen thath this way.. mixerinMixerOut, also decrease a lot the audio i record
<L00P3X> have a laptop.. use only 2 port.. one midi and one for the mixer
<OvenWerks> my laptop had one port on the right and two on the left
<L00P3X> 3 at one side in my case..
<OvenWerks> I had to have my audio interface plugged into the right and everything else on the left. I could not even use both ports on the right because they were both the same hub internally
<L00P3X> have this pc since 8 years now.. linux just saved his life
<L00P3X> would only understand 2 thing.. how i could reduce the latency.. and how could i record, for example, whitout tha mixer, aeolus in ardour
<OvenWerks> if you just plug in your mixer and run dmesg ... you will get tons of output :) but the last few lines should tell yu which USB port you just plugged in
<L00P3X> one second i move to my room.. had to do a work whit my dad
<OvenWerks> If you do this with each port, you can find out if they are internally hubbed or not. Also you can run cat /proc/interupts
<OvenWerks> you may be able to tell if one of those ports are sharing an IRQ with something else
<L00P3X> i will be back soon.. have to go one moment.
<OvenWerks> no prob
<L00P3X> 5-10 minutes, thank you
<L00P3X> OvenWerks, i'm back ^^.. used to dmesg.. and think there is some sharing becouse i only pluged the mixer in and read about the midi controler
<L00P3X> seems i have the midi controler registered on port 2.. and the mixer on 3.. cat /proc/interupts (no file or directory)..
<L00P3X> i'm very grateful for your help.. is not such easy as alone..
<OvenWerks> in /etc/default/rtirq therer is a line: RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="snd_ice snd_ens enp3s0"
<OvenWerks> The part in the quotes will be different on yours.
<OvenWerks> you probably want to change that to be "usb2 snd usb"
<OvenWerks> This puts your mixer at a higher priority than your internal audio as well as your mouse etc.
<OvenWerks> Sorry I have that backwards : ""usb2 snd usb"
<OvenWerks> Sorry I have that backwards : "usb3 snd usb"
<OvenWerks> you want to separate the port with you audio interface and make it first
<L00P3X> should i make you a pastebin? ^^
<OvenWerks> of what?
<L00P3X> i don't know xD..
<L00P3X> i have this line.. RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="snd usb i8042"
<OvenWerks> change it to RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="usb3 snd usb"
<OvenWerks> the i8042 no longer needs to be prioritzed with later kernels and audio software
<OvenWerks> And I have found that internal audio interfaces have a minimum latency of jackd set to 64/3 but your mixer may be able to do 32/2 as others have been able to go that low on their usb IF
<L00P3X> because desmeg says this:  hid-generic 0003:08BB:29B3.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input3
<L00P3X> it's right to ad it as 3 over rtirq
<OvenWerks> There should be some other lines in a group that give usb port number in an easier format to read
<L00P3X> ?
<L00P3X> this was imput
<OvenWerks> I am not sure from that if it is usb2 or 3
<OvenWerks> maybe paste the last 10 or 20 lines from dmesg
<OvenWerks> (to a paste site)
<L00P3X> shure ^^
<L00P3X> i turn of the mixer.. plug out the cable and make a fresh one
<OvenWerks> When I plugin a USB stick, I get a bunch of lines with usb 3-7: I think that means it is on usb3
<L00P3X> i found this:      perf: interrupt took too long (6194 > 6171), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 32000
<OvenWerks> The 7 means there is an internal hub and this is port 7 of the hub.
<OvenWerks> The port beside it says usb3-11... not very helpful
<L00P3X> hope this is to much https://pastebin.com/LFBfad32
<L00P3X> isn't
<OvenWerks> so usb4 then
<L00P3X> i have only 3 :\
<OvenWerks> The chip inside that does usb has more. some of them are used internally for touchpad, camera (if you have one) etc.
<OvenWerks> Some of them are not connected at all
<L00P3X> so I go along whit RTIRQ_NAME_LIST="usb4 snd usb"
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> back in  bit
<jmeteor> i use lsusb command to see what's plugged where on the usb ports
<L00P3X> me too! will give it a try later.. hope to see ya soon.. thank you a lot
<L00P3X> Ovenwerk, edited rtirq and rebooted the system.. will come around often ^^ hope to get things done.. step by step.. from time to time
<L00P3X> bree_, you made it? ^^
<bree_> nah, but it's alright.
<bree_> do you know how to fix it, when you got like shift bound to alt & ctrl?
<L00P3X> it's a really lightweight os.. what you could do is put the bar at the bottom like i did
<L00P3X> i don't know what you mean :\
<bree_> like instead of having a normal ctrl key or alt key on the keyboard, it gives me shift instead of the actual key
<bree_> or the function of the key
<L00P3X> you maybe have the wrong keyboard set up.. had the same problem. i chose italian but it happened englisch
<L00P3X> just go all settings, keyboard, map
<L00P3X> bree_, see you later
<bree_> good day mate
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-01
<L00P3X> if i can run hexter dssi by "jack-dssi-host hexter.so"why have i to specify a path or use sudo like on hexter page described? "$ DSSI_PATH=<prefix>/lib/dssi sudo jack-dssi-host hexter.so"
<L00P3X> all installed dssi's should be found at "/usr/lib/dssi/"? or are there other one? ^^
<L00P3X> and someone do not show a gui like karplong.so.. i run i whit "jack-dssi-host karplong.so, see it over jack connection, play it whit jack keyboard.. bu have not a gui :\
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-02
<brt> anyone here?
<studio-user001> I have no clue how to use this thing.
<L00P3X> GoodEvening #ubuntustudio
<L00P3X> welcome bree_ ^^
<studio-user783> hi lads. problem exist. hopely solved here before, hard to find solution by moogling. ubu studio not recognize my canon 400d. any help appreciated...
<studio-user002> alguien español
<studio-user002> alguien español...
<L00P3X> studio-user783, i'm a regular user like you, and take a look too.. have found some link's thath may not fullfit all needs so maybe ask at #ubuntu too and on other channels before runnig some comands i fuond.. sayd thath.. it could be that you have to first open a capable program who works whit cameras. as it could be darktabel who ask for it.. like my guitar.. i can plug it in but will hear anything if i do not open a program who does
<L00P3X> something whit it..
<L00P3X> here is a little topic talking about canon 400d on linux.. https://kstars.wordpress.com/2008/03/30/canon-eos-400d-and-linux-expt1/
<L00P3X> at the end you will find some link's to other related 400d topics.. but what i also suggest it to pick up some professional linux programs who work whit cameras and try to open it from there.. or spimply get a memory adapter to plug your memory card in or somting this way :\
<studio-user783> thx for response....but.....this ubu studio is first not capable to react with camera......funny one - called studio. every other linux i have tried before, my camera is persistant
<OvenWerks> studio-user783: by persistant you mean what?
<OvenWerks> Are you expecting a file manager to open when it is plugged in?
<studio-user783> persitant means - allways is camera avail. just with this studio version does nothing
<OvenWerks> available how? or where?
<OvenWerks> my 60D has never been a problem when plugged into USB to DL pics
<studio-user783> just when i plug in, it opens  ( usually ) with file manager or image viewer
<OvenWerks> That is turned off by default.
<studio-user783> but for now, it recon it, shows folder, freezes and closes folder, living manager open
<OvenWerks> Check settings->Removable drives and media
<studio-user783> y
<OvenWerks> camera tab
<studio-user783> moment
<studio-user783> ok, opened drives and media....
<studio-user783> camera connected
<OvenWerks> I'm not sure if some of the boxes in the Storage tab need to be ticked as well or instead
<studio-user783> i ticked 3 first
<OvenWerks> Like Browse removable media when inserted
<studio-user783> browse - ok
<OvenWerks> I personally turn them all off because I do mostly audio and auto mount can make clicks in lowlatency audio
<studio-user783> import digital photo........when connected
<studio-user783> command... ?? choose some what or not
<OvenWerks> The problem with that is that I am not as familiar with this functionallity as I could be.
<studio-user783> usually i got help from synaptic, if didnt work from fly. but not in this case
<OvenWerks> That would be where you put thunar <something> if you just want to open a file manager, or rapid photo dowloader if you want them auto imported
<OvenWerks> The best channel in IRC to ask abouot this may be #xubuntu which is the home of xfce
<studio-user783> failed to mount canon digital camera : error initializing camera: -53 :could not claim the usb device
<studio-user783> any viewer i tried , failed
<studio-user783> dont wanna download any kde viewers because lot of stuff will follow on pc
<OvenWerks> even with the settings turned off, if I open a file manager. The camera is listed on the left side
<studio-user783> nope
<OvenWerks> I just have to click on that to open
<studio-user783> it opens, and gone pretty soon
<OvenWerks> The camera does have to be powered on for me
<studio-user783> this some small but big bug
<OvenWerks> Does your camera time out and shut itself down in a bit?
<studio-user783> even worked fine with kxstudio, i have lates installed
<studio-user783> ovenwerks - correct
<OvenWerks> does th access stop working when the camera shuts off?
<studio-user783> well...camera works but dissapear from manager
<OvenWerks> Oh.
<OvenWerks> I have not had that problem
<studio-user783> i installed some missing parts from synaptic.....but nothing
<studio-user783> i got first time thid kind problem
<OvenWerks> I honestly don't know. or where to look even
<OvenWerks> I don't do much aside from copy to the computer and post to web with minimal editing in gimp (crop).
<OvenWerks> I have not had to DL any extra SW to make it work or anything.
<studio-user783> it is exactly i try to do, but not with this studio version
<studio-user783> i like this low latency version of kernel, gives better sound to listen music
<studio-user783> moving back to any other linux versionn will give a solution, but ....time  for this moving over...huhhh
<L00P3X> OvenWerks, would you tell me how to killall qjackctl? i'm trying to lower the latency but he gets stuck :\ have to reboot
<OvenWerks> killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<OvenWerks> You shouldn't have to add qjackctl it should be stoppable after killing jack
<L00P3X> sometimes something continuos in background and he stay stuck even after "killall qjackctl"
<OvenWerks> Anyway, I have to go pick up my Yf from work so I am probably done for the day. (holliday weekend here)
<L00P3X> see you agin?
<OvenWerks> killall -9 should remove the binary from memory.
<OvenWerks> I check in when I see activity.... and I get here before who vanishes :)
<L00P3X> you may say it's possible for me to decrise de latency? it's 69.7
<OvenWerks> It depends on the system, I can get my D66 to run at .66 on a good day.
<L00P3X> at 1024 periods.. as i decrise it do not run.. hope to see ya soon..
<L00P3X> 1024 Frames! sorry xD.. 3 periods..
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-25
<studio-0123> The software updater is telling me that "something" "requires the installation of untrusted packages". But I have no idea what is triggering the error. Anyone have ideas to troubleshoot this? Repositories look OK, but I have never altered them for the past 2 or so years.
<studio-0123> If I click OK, the window disappears, and 20 minutes or so later, the Software Updater starts again, as if nothing happened.
<studio-0123> I am using "xenial", updates are weekly (last update was actually over a month ago). All software update options were checked (security, updates and backports).
<studio-0123> I found the bug. It didn't like the TOR browser. I am imagining that the package was construed as "untrusted". Maybe reinstall/update by hand.
<studio-0123> \bye
<studio-user817> bom dia Pessoal
<qwebirc86021> help /
<qwebirc86021> Sorry for me english. One coment in the home ubuntustudio , the new is handbook audio, but the problem is : The name of user ist'n mail ,but the name for the coment is me email. Its possible change for me real name of user ??? Please help
<qwebirc86021> now google translator: This happened to me in the news about the new Audio Manual for Ubuntu Studio, where when I made the comment, my email appeared and not my username. Is it possible to change this? It is important for privacy. Thank you
<qwebirc86021> This happened to me in the news about the new Audio Manual for Ubuntu Studio, where when I made the comment, my email appeared and not my username. Is it possible to change this? It is important for privacy. Thank you
<OvenWerks> Which web page is this exactly? Not that I would be able to fix it, but in case someone who can doesn't show up very quick...
<qwebirc86021> ubuntustudio.org section handbok audio coments
<qwebirc86021> exact is: http://ubuntustudio.org/2018/06/introducing-the-ubuntu-studio-audio-handbook/
<OvenWerks> Thank you I will pass this on to the web dev team.
<qwebirc86021> Thank you very much for help !!!
<OvenWerks> no problem.
<OvenWerks> I will ask that your email is removed even if it means removing the comment to do so.
<qwebirc86021> No problem . I'm Prefered this...Very important no email public domain ....No?  Thank you very Much. The problem is in the account and ubuntu one no desmarca email.
<qwebirc86021> thank you for all !! good day!
<OvenWerks> I just tried it... login is already painful.
<qwebirc86021> Thanks for all
<studio-user001> Thanks For all Ovenwerks !  It is already solved in the Home of ubuntu studio. A pleasure to have all your help! Now I am in debt to you
<studio-user001> thank you very much !
<Eickmeyer> studio-user001: Glad we could help.
<studio-user001> See You in the air musical !! Bay
<AuroraAvenue> Eickmeyer, |Can you tell what all that chatter about an air musical was going off about ?
<AuroraAvenue> **Can you tell me .. what chatter was ?
<AuroraAvenue> Eickmeyer, ping
<mambo> mm
<mambo> buona sera .. non è il canale italiano?
<krytarik> !it | mambo
<ubottu> mambo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mambo> tnx'
<Eickmeyer> AuroraAvenue: I have no idea what you're talking about.
<AuroraAvenue> Eickmeyer, apologies pal.
<AuroraAvenue> Eickmeyer, so is 18.10 cuttlefish looking in reasonable condition so far ?
<Eickmeyer> AuroraAvenue: So far, but for production use it is not supported.  We're working hard on quite a few items that we have yet to reveal.
<AuroraAvenue> "yet to reveal" - well I have no frame of reference.                          Do you mean apps, the budgie menu, or the framework itself ?
<AuroraAvenue> perhaps    I   shall check the mailman bot mailing list .....
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-26
<Eickmeyer> AuroraAvenue: We have nothing to do with the budgie menu, nor the budgie desktop.
<Eickmeyer> The Ubuntu Studio team doesn't develop most of what is included in the flavor.
<black_hawk-c50d> Anyone know how to get the sound working on a Toshiba Satellite C50D-A ??
<craigbass76> Are there any folks collaborating here via an online community (bandhub, Kompoz, etc.) ?
<OvenWerks> not here I think, maybe #opensourcemusician or #lau?
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-28
<Rick12345> has anyone here attempted to run studio with a pentium 4 (socket 478 3.4ghz northwood) with 4gb ram, and a geforce 9600GT?
<Rick12345> i tried mint, but that was really sluggish in comparison to vista
<OvenWerks> Rick12345: I think you will want to go back to at least 14.04 to use a P$
<OvenWerks> *P4
<OvenWerks> I think that was about the last time I used one and was happy with performance
<Rick12345> that seems like a good tip
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-29
<Carlo_> hello...
<Guest19069> got a question about the trackpad on my laptop not working exactly as intended for ubuntu studio... can anyone help?
<Guest19069> it doesn't seem to register a click whenever i tap the trackpad. i have to click the button itself.
<Guest19069> it's a lenovo g400 laptop
<Guest19069> not sure if this is a convenient time to ask questions though... it's almost 4pm where i'm at.
<Guest19069> it must be an inopportune time for you guys... sorry!
<Guest19069> i'll check back in next time :)
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-30
<studio-user356> Whow much time installation ubuntu studio?
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-01
<eagles0513875> hey all
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-24
<studiobot> azishaditama was removed by: azishaditama
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-25
<gomm> weyyyy
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-26
<gommer> buenas
<M_aD> !ask | gommer
<ubottu> gommer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-27
<gommer> weyy
<gommer> nos vemos¡¡¡
<malitsky> are there any turkish speaker
<Eickmeyer> !tu
<Eickmeyer> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Eickmeyer> (obs too late)
<M_aD> remind me to point gommer to the es channel
<Eickmeyer> M_aD: That's done with "!es | ${nick}"
<Eickmeyer> In case you didn't know.
<M_aD> yep, thanks
<themodernist> Any chuck users here that can help me out with a problem?
<M_aD> !ask | themodernist
<ubottu> themodernist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<themodernist> I am having a miniaudicle compile error even though all depenencies are installed. Here:  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqscintilla2
<Eickmeyer> themodernist: For issues with compiling individual applications, you need to talk to that developer directly. We don't support anything outside of the official repositories or the Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA.
<OvenWerks> themodernist: Are you using the qt4 or qt5 version?
<themodernist> qt5
<OvenWerks> you will likely need libqscintilla2-qt4-dev or libqscintilla2-qt5-dev
<OvenWerks> in general for building, you need to have the -dev package of all libs you use
<OvenWerks> these packages have the includes that go with the lib.
<themodernist> OvenWerks thank you. I will try installing libqscintilla2-qt5-dev
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-28
<HiDeHo> Hi at the moment i have an external hdd pluged in. i am not able to access it in thunar file manager. it is detected when i type lsusb in the terminal
<HiDeHo> any ideas ???
<HiDeHo> hi help please
<HiDeHo> this is unusual
<M_aD> HiDeHo: at this point no one is around to help i guess, try #ubuntu
<HiDeHo> M_aD, your here lol
<M_aD> don't have time and lack experience in that kind of stuff so ask in the ubuntu channel
<HiDeHo> ok all good
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-29
<studiobot> asventura96 was added by: asventura96
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-30
<Thr0r> It sure is quiet here in ubuntustudio channel lately - Even if I have installed Kubuntu now I still follow this channel to pick up some tips etc...
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Considering this is primarily a support channel (not social) that's not surprising.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: Ok - I understand...
<jackloeff> hi
<M_aD> Thr0r: most channels are quiet or even dead, Ubuntu mate is one of them. If you want to start a conversation try it in offtopic.
<M_aD> they days that irc was more active are long gone.
<M_aD> *they/the
<studiobot> Pierre was removed by: Pierre
<Thr0r> M_aD: Ok - I see. Lately when I have asked for some assistance/help to solve somethings I have been told to find out myself - so no wonder these support-channels die over time.. You where very helpful in this channel back when I had Studio installed...
<M_aD> Thr0r: that's not it, it's the social media network that killed irc and the forums
<M_aD> networks even, twitter, Facebook, Google+ (when it was still around), discord, reddit etc etc
<Thr0r> M_aD: Yeah - probably.. I Have never used facebook and stuff.. And never will..
<Thr0r> M_aD: I have located these off-topic channels - but sometimes they are a bit too off-topic for me, but thanks anyways :)
<totallynew> hi there
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Is it recommended to install a different desktop environment on Ubuntu Studio?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I'm thinking Budgie
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go [I'm thinking Budgie], The recommended way to do that is by installing the flavor that corresponds to the desktop environment (Ubuntu Budgie, in this case), then using Ubuntu Studio Installer to install the Ubuntu Studio features. Don't install the ubuntustudio-gnome-branding package in this case, that's for GNOME only.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | @Go_Diego_Go
<ubottu> @Go_Diego_Go: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: And don't select these "Low latency" -stuff either - It mesed up my Grub..
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: That's intentional to make the lowlatency kernel the default boot kernel. But, to each his own.
<Thr0r> ok
<Thr0r> ok - As in - I ended up in Grub rescue - Got a failure on some IRQ17 stuff and others... Maybe my own fault but be careful..
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: That was because the installation didn't finish due to pulling-in ubuntustudio-gnome-branding. I have since pushed an update to remove that entry, and added a warning to the wiki article.
<Eickmeyer> Had nothing to do with the lowlatency-settings.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: Ok - Good. I don't know what happened, but I ended up in a mess. I figured out how to fix it and now I am happy  with my Kubuntu. I have added all the Studio packages to my second laptop (Without the Gnome thing and the boot options) and it works fine.
<HiDeHo> Hi all where does wget save links to
<HiDeHo> well the wget download files
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-22
<sakrecoer[m]> I backported to adour6, and today I get an update for ardour5... Seemingly not installed anymore ... Is this something I should be concerned about?
<sakrecoer[m]> Oh well... The version proposed is 1:6.0.0~ds0-3~ubuntu20.04... I suppose it's just the naming in the repo that stuck... I'll go ahead and upgrade, will report back if I encounter an issue
<zmagii> Is there a playback sound level in Ardour (as opposed to a sound level used for export/bouncing)?
<zmagii> I managed to get everything working that I was struggling with, apart from the fact that I have to set the sound to -20db for playback.
<zmagii> Then, when I bounce, I set it back to 0db and then everything in the exported WAV is correct.
<zmagii> At 0db my laptop speakers or headphones just make crazy static sounds due to maxing out. Note that this is not the actual volume in ubuntustudio-utilities but the playback in Ardour.
<zmagii> If I open a music file on my filesystem and play that back, then everything works as expected without changing my headphone volume.
<vlt> zmagii: You could just use a different channel for playback.
<vlt> zmagii: A bus or something you route your master output to.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: known issue passed to ubuntu from debian if you wish to file a bug report, do so on the debian package
<OvenWerks> zmagii: those are two separate audio systems. The answer is to use qasmixer to set your output levels rather pavucontrol.
<OvenWerks> s/rather/rather than/
<Jokersloose> Hello all. I am hoping someone can help me.
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-23
<SoundShaman> hi sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> Yo!
<sirriffsalot> Oh, he left.. :P
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-24
<togo> I just upgraded to 20.04 and it apparently broke my gpsd...?
<togo> how to troubleshoot?
<sakrecoer[m]> Is there a way to detach a2j/j2amidi_bridge? Or do I need to have several terminal open? Would be neat to have more control over these two somehow. I just realized I can name them and also have several of them running simultaneously. But I wish I could save that somehow so it would start the correct amount of bridges when I load a project
<Cowboy}{> New to Ubuntu Studio and having speed issues with my wifi? Any suggestions?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: detach?a2jmidid runs as a detached process already. I also don't know why you say "a2j/j2amidi_bridge" and seem to consider them two things.
<OvenWerks> togo: what is "gpsd"?
<togo> OvenWerks, GPS demon used to automatialy connect to my usb dongle (GT-7U) and make FoxtrotGPS able to read its data...
<OvenWerks> togo: it is unlikey anyone in this group would know then. I would ask in #ubuntu and #xubuntu.
<togo> OvenWerks, ok, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-25
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "徒 𝖘𝖊𝖙𝖙𝖔 セット🕸️🏴️: detach?a"> Well.. when I run a2jmidi_bridge or j2amidi_bridge on the terminal, it runs fine, but it Will put my terminal on standby until I stop the process
<sakrecoer[m]> Meaning if I run a2jmidi_bridge and now I also want to run a j2amidi_bridge I have to start another terminal
<sakrecoer[m]> For my setup I need 2x j2amidi_bridge and 1x a2jmidi_bridge
<sakrecoer[m]> This is because ardour is showing up as a jack midi connection (probably die to my FireWire soundcard?) while most of my hardware synths show up in alsa midi because they have USB midi port.
<sakrecoer[m]> Wait... I haven't even tried running `a2jmidid`
<sakrecoer[m]> Have to look into that... I usually just run the bridge
<sakrecoer[m]> No, a2jmidid doesn't detachm not in the send I understand it...
<sakrecoer[m]> Sense*
<sakrecoer[m]> It runs all good, but the terminal is not useable once it's raining. I have to stop the process to be able to do anything
<sakrecoer[m]> Gah... Spelling
<sakrecoer[m]> Once it's *running
<sakrecoer[m]> Also a2jmidid doesn't give me a j2a bridge... Only a2j
<sakrecoer[m]> Hmm... No... It does gives me both....
<sakrecoer[m]> But I need more of them I'll figure it out
<sakrecoer[m]> Well that was easy!!! Sorry for wall of text, but thank you for clearing it up for me OvenWerks !!!
<sakrecoer[m]> For anyone wondering `a2jmidid -e` will create a bridge for each connected hardware too
<sakrecoer[m]> Oh yes oh yes!!! Ardour templates saves the midi connection :') as expected but still. :')
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: why do you need more midi bridges?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: by the way, the commandline you are probably looking for is: a2jmidid -e &
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "徒 𝖘𝖊𝖙𝖙𝖔 セット🕸️🏴️: why do y"> I don't when I run a2jmidid. But just running j2a/a2jmidi_bridge I needed more because I had to do a bridge per device...
<sakrecoer[m]> <sakrecoer[m] "I don't when I run a2jmidid. But"> `a2jmidid -e` even
<OvenWerks> or if the random outputs are anoying: a2jmidid -e >~/midi.log &
<OvenWerks> if you add the & on the end it will go background
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "if you add the & on the end it w"> Thanks!! I didn't know that one! :)
<OvenWerks> but unless you redirect all the terminal i/o it will still stop if you get rid of that terminal
<sakrecoer[m]> But I made so that a2jmidid -e is ran when I start jack.
<OvenWerks> how are you starting jack?
<sakrecoer[m]> With qjackctl
<OvenWerks> so with "execut script after startup" then. you can still add the &
<OvenWerks> s/can/should/
<sakrecoer[m]> Awesome!! Noted. I haven't actually tried it yet. It just stroke me earlier when away from compu that there is that option to execute script after startup
<sakrecoer[m]> Many many thanks OvenWerks !!!
<OvenWerks> YW
<myNonSpellChecke> Hi all, I'd appreciate your asssitance on the following.
<myNonSpellChecke> ubuntustudio@UBUNTU-STUDIO:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available.Distributor ID: UbuntuDescription:    Ubuntu 20.04 LTSRelease:    20.04Codename:   focal
<myNonSpellChecke> I have a front and rear mic input on my PC. I can only hear mic input when either front or rear mic is connected to Input Source, 0. If I switch either front or mic input to Input Source, 1 or Input Source, 2 I don't hear anything. Also increased front and rear mic boost with no effect. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? TIA.
<myNonSpellChecke> Screenshot of Carla and QasMixer Config: https://i.stack.imgur.com/cGFq4.png
<myNonSpellChecke> I also ran a diagnostic tool I found here: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<myNonSpellChecke> This is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8TbW5sVZGR/
<OvenWerks> can you also do: arecord -l |pastebinit
<myNonSpellChecke> sure one moment
<myNonSpellChecke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mjSMHmbVCX/
<OvenWerks> One of your inputs is PCH,0,0 and the other one is PCH,2,0
<OvenWerks> so it depends on which program you are recording with
<OvenWerks> qasmixer or alsa mixer will show the controls for both at the same time (because that's the way alsa works)
<OvenWerks> I guess any recording program would have the same problem. It will only record one device at a time. Using jack with zita-a2j should show both
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls can set this up though.
<myNonSpellChecke> In the screen shot I've provided of carla, PCH,0,0 = System Capture_1 and PCH,2,0 = System Capture.2?
<myNonSpellChecke> Capture_2
<OvenWerks> how did you start jack?
<OvenWerks> or did you start jack that you are aware?
<myNonSpellChecke> I didn't actively start jack. I opened Ubuntu Studio Controls, then clicked the corresponding buttons for Open Carla and Open QasMixer.
<OvenWerks> ok so Carla hit the "if jack isn't running start it" thing :P
<OvenWerks> if you use -controls to start jack, it will show up with PA bridges in it. (you would need to restart carla after using controls to start jack.
<OvenWerks> in -controls you should see an extra devices tab.
<OvenWerks> in that tab there is a drop down called "Add". If you set the jack master to PCH,0,0
<OvenWerks> then add PCH,2,0
<OvenWerks> Apply the new settings (and start jack if you haven't already)
<OvenWerks> If you start Carla and look at the patch bay you should have system:capture, system:playback, PCH,2,0:capture and two pulse (in and out) nodes as well
<OvenWerks> system capture will be one of the inputs and PCH,2,0 capture should be the other
<myNonSpellChecke> jack master settings: https://imgur.com/eeoaC7i.pngextra settings tab: (I added PCH 2,0 and PCH 2,1) https://imgur.com/jC2Anvs.pngCarla Patchbay results: https://imgur.com/WxBrhyl.png
<myNonSpellChecke> ALso one item I'm confused about. I reviewed an intro to ALSA here: http://www.volkerschatz.com/noise/alsa.html and the author indicates one must reference car, device, sub device in certain situations, but I see PCH,2,0 as missing a third number. Is that because PCH is a device and hence the card doesn't need to be referenced by number here?
<myNonSpellChecke> Also my apologies I just noticed you said to add PCH,2,0 so I remove PCH,2,1. Same result though in Carla.
<OvenWerks> PCH replaces the first number yes.
<OvenWerks> we use PCH because on systems with more than one audio device the device numers change with differednt boots.
<myNonSpellChecke> gotcha
<OvenWerks> The last time I booted PCH went from being device 2 to device 1... so using PCH always points to the same device
<OvenWerks> after adding the device did you hit the "Apply audio settings"?
<OvenWerks> to be honest, I have not played around with PCH audio devices much.
<myNonSpellChecke> confirmed, yes I hit apply audio settings.
<OvenWerks> interesting
<OvenWerks> in a terminal can youn type: ps x |grep zita
<OvenWerks> do you see one entry or two?
<myNonSpellChecke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q53zz7Z3nq/
<myNonSpellChecke> oops
<myNonSpellChecke> yes
<myNonSpellChecke> although they're all listed as defunct
<OvenWerks> Yikes!
<OvenWerks> try: killall -sigint zita-a2j zita-j2a
<OvenWerks> That should get rid of them all but if not That is ok for now.
<myNonSpellChecke> getting an error on the command
<myNonSpellChecke> ubuntustudio@UBUNTU-STUDIO:~$ killall -sigint zita-a2j zita-j2aigint: unknown signal; killall -l lists signals.
<myNonSpellChecke> -signals ?
<OvenWerks> may have to be -s INT
<myNonSpellChecke> k
<OvenWerks> so killall -s INT zita-a2j zita-j2a
<myNonSpellChecke> gotcha, ran the command but ps x |grep zita is still showing the same list of processes, all defunct
<myNonSpellChecke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rDdzFMGtjG/
<OvenWerks> possible, it means there was nowhere for the output to go when it quit
<myNonSpellChecke> gotcha
<OvenWerks> Anyway, (lets make another one to see if we can figure out what is happening.
<myNonSpellChecke> k
<OvenWerks> in a terminal: zita-a2j -j extra -d hw:PCH,2,0 -v
<myNonSpellChecke> appears to have succeeded
<myNonSpellChecke> it's stated "starting synchronization" and is spitting out 3 columns of numbers
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> control c to stop and the same line with no -v
<OvenWerks> (control c is the same a sig INT)
<myNonSpellChecke> done. "Starting synchronisation." message
<OvenWerks> In carla you should see it.
<OvenWerks> (carla patch bay)
<myNonSpellChecke> yup got it. I see a box labelled "extra" and a capture_1 and capture_2 inside the box
<OvenWerks> That should be your second input.
<OvenWerks> Though it seems to think it is a stereo line in rather than a mic.
<OvenWerks> The only thing different (things) is that the SR would be 48000 and the buffer would be 256.
<myNonSpellChecke> I did a quick google on zita-a2j, and this command creates a bridge from the second input, PCH,2,0 to something that JACK, and by extension Carla can see?
<OvenWerks> I find it odd that it would complain if it shows only 48k -controls should have caught that
<OvenWerks> yes it does
<OvenWerks> this is the same command that -controls uses internally
<myNonSpellChecke> gotcha
<OvenWerks> The only thing I can think is that the buffer size -controls is using is too small
<OvenWerks> controls (in 20.04) uses jack buffersize/2 (as recomended by the auther of zita-ajbridge)
<myNonSpellChecke> I hooked everything up in Carla and ran through some tests in Qas Mixer. I'm now about to hear sound on Capture 0 and Capture 1 for either front and rear mic.
<OvenWerks> -controls in 20.10 will make sure the buffer for a PCH device is at least 128
<myNonSpellChecke> about = able
<OvenWerks> So it just mixes the two together?
<OvenWerks> or are then on separate chanels?
<OvenWerks> channels even
<myNonSpellChecke> My apologies I'm an absolute n00b on the details here. But I think they are on separeate channels. I've got front mic on capture 0 and rear mic on capture 1. when I increase the slider for capture 0 only front mic increases in vol. same for capture 1. I'd assume that if the inputs were mixing they volume would go up and down for both regardless of
<myNonSpellChecke> which slider I was using in QASMixer.
<OvenWerks> ok.
<myNonSpellChecke> my problem appears to be solved, thank you very much.
<myNonSpellChecke> is there any action I can take to auto matically execute the command you sent for me?
<OvenWerks> can you type: cat ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc |pastebinit
<myNonSpellChecke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vHmXHwW6y7/
<OvenWerks> wow how did you do that? I didn't think it was possible
<OvenWerks> if you can wait for 5 min or so I will be back.
<myNonSpellChecke> sure
<OvenWerks> in -controls you have Added both PCH,0,0 _and_ PCH,2,0
<OvenWerks> it should only be PCH,2,0
<OvenWerks> so remove PCH,0,0 from the extra devices
<OvenWerks>  Then apply and then restart jack
<OvenWerks> The zita extra will also stop.
<OvenWerks> you already have PCH,0,0 set up as jack's master device.
<myNonSpellChecke> confirmed, only PCH,2,0 is now selected in other audio interfaces
<OvenWerks> and you have applied and restarted jack?
<myNonSpellChecke> confirmed
<OvenWerks> carla will probably be blank :) and need to be restarted to pick up jack
<OvenWerks> it should now show PCH,2,0:capture
<OvenWerks> (PCH_in,2,0 maybe?)
<myNonSpellChecke> shit! sorry about this I have to go. I can return to this in about 45 mins if you're still around.
 * OvenWerks can't remember
<myNonSpellChecke> thank you very much for your help so far.
<OvenWerks> no problem... may take me a miniute to respond
<myNonSpellChecke> ok great
<myNonSpellChecke> I'm back
<myNonSpellChecke> OvenWerks I confirmed that restarted jack. when I reopen Carla extra is gone.
<OvenWerks> cat ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> Again
<OvenWerks> Just so I know what we are dealing with
<myNonSpellChecke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fqJNY26Zm4/
<OvenWerks> Still has not changed
<OvenWerks> in the extra tab remove PCH,0,0
<OvenWerks> (the only thing left in that tab should be PCH,2,0)
<OvenWerks> Then Apply Audio Settings
<OvenWerks> then cat ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc |pastebinit
<myNonSpellChecke> Simply to clarifiy, atm, Jack Master Settings -> Jack Master Device (no USB) : PCH,0,0 . PCH,0,0 doesn't appear as a device that can be added in Extra Devices -> Connect Other Audio Internal Interfaces
<myNonSpellChecke> (or removed, for that matter)
<OvenWerks> huh
<OvenWerks> ya it should not be available. I am just wondering how it got there
<OvenWerks> So maybe start over.
<OvenWerks> rm ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc
<OvenWerks> restart -controls
<myNonSpellChecke> one thing before I execute that command. "how it got there" = how it got set as  Jack Master Device (no USB) ?
<OvenWerks> No how it got to be in xtra devices.
<myNonSpellChecke> gotcha.
<OvenWerks> That should not have been possible
<OvenWerks> So after removing that file restart ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> Audio Setup->Jack Master Settings
<myNonSpellChecke> ok, so I closed Ubuntu Studio Controls, executed rm ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc in a terminal, reopened Ubuntu Studio Controls, and clicked Start or Restart Jack.
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> hit stop jack for a sec
<myNonSpellChecke> ok done
<OvenWerks> Jack master should be PCH,0,0
<OvenWerks> under extra devices->remove there should be nothing
<OvenWerks> Apply Audio settings should write the file you just removed.
<OvenWerks> so cat ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc |pastebinit to make sure that has done what I expect.
<myNonSpellChecke> simply to clarify: I should confirm that jack master and extra devices -> are as you expect _before_ clicking Apply Audio settings?
<OvenWerks> no after
<OvenWerks> That file should not exist before (I think)
<OvenWerks> unless starting jack created it
<myNonSpellChecke> let me send you 2 screenshots of where I'm at with Ubunutu studio controls. I just want to make sure I'm understanding your directions properly. Here's how the 2 tabs appear on my computer right now:
<myNonSpellChecke> jack master settings - https://imgur.com/WiaHmID.pngextra settings tab - https://imgur.com/dMd3R1j.png
<myNonSpellChecke> notice per your instruction also that jack is stopped
<OvenWerks> ok in Jack Master Settings change default to PCH,0,0
<myNonSpellChecke> done
 * OvenWerks notes that there is no "default" in the next version of controls
<OvenWerks> ok, Apply audio settings
<OvenWerks> then cat ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> I want to make sure controls is writing the config file right
<myNonSpellChecke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XFgP4rrnHx/
<OvenWerks> good
<OvenWerks> in extra devices Add, select PCH,2,0
<OvenWerks> the do the cat ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc |pastebinit
<myNonSpellChecke> Click apply audio settings after Add, select PCH,2,0 and before cat....?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks>  :) thanks
<myNonSpellChecke> np
<myNonSpellChecke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jM7cdSH7YZ/
<OvenWerks> ok start jack
<myNonSpellChecke> done
<OvenWerks> in terminal: jack_lsp -c |pastebinit
<myNonSpellChecke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/swzYTSXWKq/
<OvenWerks> ps x |grep zita
<OvenWerks> does it still show all the defunct ones or is there one good one?
<myNonSpellChecke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kb8Hj4q78B/
<myNonSpellChecke> all appear defunct i think
<OvenWerks> but we can start zita in the terminal like before?
<myNonSpellChecke> would you like me to try that command again at the terminal? zita-a2j -j extra -d hw:PCH,2,0
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j -j extra -d hw:PCH,2,0
<myNonSpellChecke> gotcha. I just executed that command in a terminal and see the message "Starting synchronisation.". I opened Carla and see the box lablelled "Extra" with capture_1 and capture _2 inside.
<OvenWerks> which is what you want
<OvenWerks> I do not know (at this time) why controls is not able to do the same
<OvenWerks> But I do get the same thing here. so I can continue to trouble shoot here
<myNonSpellChecke> gotcha. well the good thing I guess is the problem is reproduceable.
<OvenWerks> seems to be that any device,0,0 works (I have three of them) but any device,1,0 or ,2,0 don't
<myNonSpellChecke> For the time being, kicking off zita-a2j from the command line should be a good work around for me. Thanks again for your help with this I appreciate it. Did you need any more info from me before I go?
<OvenWerks> No it is fine... works the same here
<myNonSpellChecke> sounds good. good day!
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-26
<ForeverNoob[m]> hello, are lowlatency kernels included if I choose to enable HWE kernels?
<Eickmeyer> ForeverNoob[m]: There's a lowlatency variant of the HWE kernel.
<Eickmeyer> HWE just means Hardware Enablement.
<Eickmeyer> Really only applies to newer hardware.
<ForeverNoob[m]> yeah I wanted to have WireGuard support but don't have a more recent kernel for it (I'm on 18.04)
<Eickmeyer> You'd be better served upgrading to 20.04, 18.04 was not a long-term support release for Ubuntu Studio.
<ForeverNoob[m]> oh what's the EOL for 18.04 then?
<Eickmeyer> It *was* January of last year.
<Eickmeyer> We kept it on life support with the backports PPA, but we've since stopped backporting to 18.04.
<ForeverNoob[m]> oh... I'm kinda hesitant to switch to 20.04 somewhat because of the snap situation (I don't have much disk space etc.)
<Eickmeyer> We don't install any snaps by default for Ubuntu Studio.
<ForeverNoob[m]> but now that I know that 18.04 has been deprecated I guess I have to
<ForeverNoob[m]> but isn't that dependent on upstream? Like if I "apt install chromium-browser" it would install the snap
<Eickmeyer> Yes, that's true, but that's just chromium.
<Eickmeyer> Chromium is the only package that forces a snap install.
<genii> Actually, i thinkere's others
<ForeverNoob[m]> so not Firefox?
<Eickmeyer> BTW, Ubuntu is not an upstream, Ubuntu Studio *is* Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> Not Firefox.
<Eickmeyer> And if you're running an underpowered machine with low disk space, Ubuntu Studio is not for you. It's made for higher-end hardware.
<genii> Some GTK things are now also that thing where you use package manager and it installs snap then installs the actual thing
<ForeverNoob[m]> even if I just install ubuntu server and then install Ubuntu Studio specific packages ?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | ForeverNoob[m]
<ubottu> ForeverNoob[m]: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://ubuntustudio.org/ubuntu-studio-installer/
<Eickmeyer> ForeverNoob[m]: That's not the recommended route at all.
<Eickmeyer> Would make zero sense.
<Eickmeyer> Also would make no difference.
<ForeverNoob[m]> well suppose I have a crappy laptop, I'd then just install ubuntu server (which is rather minimal and without GUI packages), then I'd install something like i3 or awesomeWM and then I'd run the Ubuntu Studio Installer. I won't have the huge GUI of Plasma / XFCE but still have Ubuntu Studio experience. Won't that make sense?
<Eickmeyer> Not at all. The Ubuntu Studio items require a GUI.
<Eickmeyer> Otherwise you're just running Ubuntu Server.
<ForeverNoob[m]> yeah but my GUI would just be a lightweight window manager
<Eickmeyer> Ok, that's fine. We just can't support it here, that's all.
<ForeverNoob[m]> instead of a full desktop thing like Plasma or XFCE
<ForeverNoob[m]> huh? why not? Isn't that just Ubuntu + Ubuntu Studio packages then?
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio packages is very ambiguous. They're all Ubuntu packages. The Ubuntu Studio packages configure the environment for certain things.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio simply refers to the default install and environment, such as Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<Eickmeyer> Not a separate distribution.
<ForeverNoob[m]> well in this case I meant the Ubuntu Studio specific packages that I'd install via the Ubuntu Studio Installer
<Eickmeyer> Those are simply metapackages, not actual packages.
<Eickmeyer> Support still falls on whatever flavor you initially install.
<Eickmeyer> And we'
<Eickmeyer> re all volunteers, so nobody is even *required* to give you technical support.
<ForeverNoob[m]> ...and since it's all Ubuntu, I'm not quite understanding why Ubuntu Server + minimal WM + Ubuntu Studio metapackages will not be considered for support here.
<Eickmeyer> You'd get most of your support from #ubuntu, that's all.
<Eickmeyer> You can't *magically* transform anything into Ubuntu Studio.
<genii> Eickmeyer: ubuntustudio-desktop packages itself seems to have XFCE specific things as depends and not as recommends
<ForeverNoob[m]> not anything, I was specifically referring to an official flavor of Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> genii: That's true for 20.04 and prior. 20.10 and later uses Plasma.
<genii> Interesting
<Eickmeyer> ForeverNoob[m]: genii makes a great point. If you install ubuntustudio-desktop, it will pull-in Xfce.
<Eickmeyer> genii: ubuntustudio-installer doesn't install ubuntustudio-desktop.
<AppAraat[m]> hmm, I too was under the impression that the config ForeverNoob is describing would be supported here. But I think Eickmeyer is referring to general Ubuntu questions, which are indeed best asked in #ubuntu on Freenode.
 * Eickmeyer might be saying some things out-of-line, he's a little burnt-out and had a bad day.
<Eickmeyer> The Ubuntu Studio-specific items would, of course, be supported. I may have said that wrong.
<genii> That actually makes better sense then, to install whatever DE you prefer then ubuntustudio-installer for the specific suite of apps
<Eickmeyer> The i3 window manager would not.
<ForeverNoob[m]> oh no that's totally fine, I didn't get the feeling that you were out of line and I'm sorry if my questions came across as a bit pertinent, I was just eager to have some clarification on things.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | genii: It's a really handy tool.
<ubottu> genii: It's a really handy tool.: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://ubuntustudio.org/ubuntu-studio-installer/
<genii> Does it rely on a realtime kernel though?
<Eickmeyer> genii: Nope.
<Eickmeyer> !rt | genii
<ubottu> genii: The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<Eickmeyer> TL;DR: Realtime kernels are a *BAD IDEA* on Desktop Linux.
<genii> I have issues on this box with realtime/lowlatency
<ForeverNoob[m]> an yeah I was always intending to ask the general ubuntu questions in #ubuntu :)
<Eickmeyer> From a security standpoint.
<ForeverNoob[m]> yeah RT is only used in super-specific industrial applications and such, and usually those systems do not come in contact with network etc.
<Eickmeyer> Exactly.
<ForeverNoob[m]> lowlatency is something different AFAIK
<Eickmeyer> It is. Even if a process takes RT priority the user still has some access to userspace to do something.
<sakrecoer[m]> Anyone knows what happened to the button in srdour to change the sync mode (internal/slave/jack)... It's referenced in the manual too, but it seems to be gone in Ardour6
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: at the very left of the transport under the ! button there is a button that says "int." is that the one you are lookign for?
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "徒 𝖘𝖊𝖙𝖙𝖔 セット🕸️🏴️: at the v"> It sounds like the one... But here it's not a button... It's just text saying "int." And it's not glickable
<sakrecoer[m]> Or maybe.. I was referring to the text under the timestamp display. I just turned of the computer... I probably looked to hard ...
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-28
<jkasha>  Hi looking for help. :)  My DAW was working great.  After an Ubuntu update and reboot, qjackctl stopped seeing my USB-sound card (a Soundcraft MTK12).  Going crazy to understand why.  Doesn't appear in "readable" or "writable" clients in qjackctl Connections.  But the USB sound device does appear when I do aplay -l.  Ubuntu 19.10.  Pulse routed into jack.  Used to work great.  Ideas?
<tomreyn> jkasha: 19.10 is about to loose support anyways, i'd just upgrade to 20.04 and look into solving it there IF it's still an issue.
<jkasha> thank you Tomreyn.  I will try that.
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<jkasha> Tomreyn - I upgraded to Ubuntu 20.04, but I am still having same problem ... qjackctl does not list my USB soundcard (which is a Soundcraft MTK mixer/interface) in the readable/writable audio clients.  It was working perfectly until yesterday.  Upgrade to 20.04 seems not to have changed anything :(
<jkasha> Any ideas, Tomreyn or anyone?  Thank you!
<jkasha> hi sending S.O.S. again in case anyone can help!  My sound card (a USB-interface) stopped appearing in readable/writable clients in qjackctl.  Seems to have happend after an unnounced kernel upgrade.  I upgraded to Ubuntu 20.04 to see if it would help, but did not.  Any ideas?  Thank you!!!
<jkasha> ... btw ... Linux recognizes the device is there.  It is listed when I do "aplay -l"
<jkasha> seems to be a jack or qjackctl or d-bus or jack dbus or something....
<tomreyn> jkasha: sorry, i missed your messages here
<tomreyn> hmm, i'm afraid i won't be able to help there, i really have no clue about audio interfaces
<tomreyn> nor about jack(d) really
<tomreyn> if you can stay around for longer, i bet someone else will jump in. also see the /topic for more suggestion son how to find help
<jkasha> thank you.  appreciate your help so far.  Hopefully someone else will come to my rescue!
<jkasha> btw - a friend with a similar setup just told me he is also having similar problems.  Is it possible something went wrong for many people?  Anyone else having trouble reaching their usb-audio interface in qjackctl?  not appearing as readable/writable client?
<tomreyn> since you say you upgraded to 20.04, i assume this can be relevant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<OvenWerks> jkasha: in a terminal (all one line): cd /tmp && wget https://community.ardour.org/files/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<jkasha> Overnwerks - just did.  Thx for any help you can give!
<jkasha> The device I want to use is the MTK.  It has 14 ins/outs.  It worked fine, until Fri.
<OvenWerks> Wheres the URL that should have given?
<jkasha> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XhNkVy69PX/
<OvenWerks> I am at a loss as to why qjackctl can't see that. Have you tried ubuntustudio-controls for running jack?
<jkasha> Yes
<OvenWerks> BTW we have found that a rm ~/.config/jack/conf.xml after having run qjackctl can be helpful
<jkasha> thx.  i just did rm etc.  but still same.
<jkasha> could it have smthg to do with dbus or jack d-bus?  i get rather confused...
<OvenWerks> in ubuntustudio-controls->audiosetup->jack master settings->USB device that should be Master ..... you can't find your device?
<OvenWerks> -controls uses the same way for finding devices as the script you used to produce the URL above.
<jkasha> I find the device in "USB device that should be Master", and I have it selected
<OvenWerks> ok and then start jack button
<OvenWerks> Then there is a button that says Carla
<OvenWerks> when Carla opens, there is a tab called patchbay
<OvenWerks> system:capture and playback shold be your USB device
<jkasha> It only shows "system", which is only 2 channels, whereas my device (MTK) is 14ins/12outs (or vice versa).  And I tried to see if that even corresponds to the first two inputs on my device ... it doesn't.
<OvenWerks> ok what does the script above show now?
<jkasha> When it used to work, in qjackctl, my device was listed as "system," but had all the inputs & outputs and worked.
<OvenWerks> I understand
<OvenWerks> I am trying to figure out what happened
<jkasha> which script?  sorry i'm confused. :)
<jkasha> this?
<jkasha>  cd /tmp && wget https://community.ardour.org/files/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> /tmp/adevices.sh |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> Yeah
<jkasha> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4c3rZw2SCG/
<OvenWerks> well it is your device for sure.... but why only two chanels
<OvenWerks> Oh!, I see it.
<OvenWerks> maybe not.
<OvenWerks> 192000?
<OvenWerks> why?
<jkasha> it appeared difftly in the earlier version.... what changed
<OvenWerks> anything above 48k is for bats
<OvenWerks> jackdbus is now running
<jkasha> that was there by default.  maybe that was the problem?
<jkasha> changing to 48k, which is what i always use.
<OvenWerks> you will have to restart Carla after hitting the apply audio settings button
<jkasha> do you recommend Carla over qjackctl?
<OvenWerks> many devices change chanel count with SR
<OvenWerks> personally I don't care :) but ubuntustudio policy is that Carla is the way forward
<OvenWerks> and Caitia when that shows up
<jkasha> Still not showing the channels.  Will do that script again.  And btw - (if you know) in qjackctl, there is a setting for frames/period just below SR (48k)... not sure what that is.  It's set to 64, but not sure if that's good.
<OvenWerks> I would stay away from using qjckctl to start jack, but the connections panel is still just fine
<jkasha> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V88hzxz863/
<OvenWerks> 64 should be fine...
<OvenWerks> That looks like you started it with qjckctl.
<jkasha> yes
<jkasha> i'll restart from pulse and do again.
<OvenWerks> assuming so... under advanced in settings
<OvenWerks> there is a "Channels I/O"
<OvenWerks> is that set to 2 by chance?
<jkasha> no it's on default
<OvenWerks> Ah, yes if jack is stopped,
<OvenWerks> pavucontrol may be able to set chanels
<OvenWerks> pavucontrol->Configureation-><your device> drop down may show more than one chanel setup
<jkasha> so should I set that while Jack is stopped in qjackctl?  And if so, I presume I should set it to the correct number of ins/outs, right?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> if jack is running pavucontrol may not have access
<jkasha> ok.  i'll try in qjackctl, because I'm more familiar, unless you think it's important i use pavucontrol?
<OvenWerks> you have to use pavucontrol I think
<OvenWerks> Unless there is a switch/control right on your device that can change number of chanels
<jkasha> you're not gonna believe this... i just changed the usb cable and it's working.  it's the one i was using all along.  when it stopped worked, i put in a newer longer one.  i just put the older, short one back, and boom! my 14/12 channels are back.
<OvenWerks> \o/
<OvenWerks> good
<jkasha> i'll do some tests to see if it actually works.  sorry to have taken up so much of your time.  much appreciate your help.  i'll let you know after I test.
<OvenWerks> If you are used to qjackctl feel free to keep using it
<OvenWerks> on the advanced page I would change the "Port Maximum" to 1024
<OvenWerks> (default is 2048 but qjackctl doesn't seem to allow that)
<OvenWerks> I think that is it for the advanced page
<OvenWerks> In general the default settings are good
<jkasha> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M
<jkasha> Thank you so much!!!
<OvenWerks> you're welcome
<jkasha> i'm getting weird behavior nonetheless.  :(  i'm going to reboot and see if that helps.
<jkasha> Youtube doesn't play correctly now.  for whatever reason, it was working before i did the Port Max change.  now it doesn't work, even when i set it back.
<jkasha> or i should say, youtube won't play media.  the MTK device is there and the channels are correct.
<jkasha> Ovenwerks ... now i can't even start jack... :(  I get an error that says "D-BUS: Jack server could not be started."
<jkasha> my head is looping!
